# Everyone, Tell us about your games, please!



## Mark (Jul 23, 2003)

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?

2.) Do you DM?

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

8.) Who taught you to play?

Answer any or all of the above, please... 




Don't forget to chime in on the entire RPG Survey Round-Up!


----------



## randomling (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

Couldn't really call me a lurker, but what the hey. 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 1.) How many players in your group?*



*

*counts* Four, plus DM.




			2.) Do you DM?
		
Click to expand...



I have done, not frequently though.




			3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
		
Click to expand...



The DM (um, duh) and one other player.




			4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
		
Click to expand...



I'm the only woman.




			5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
		
Click to expand...



Got three. The Orc's Nest, They Walk Among Us and Forbidden Planet. There's more I haven't been to, too.




			6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
		
Click to expand...



Good mix, I think.




			7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
		
Click to expand...



A year and a half, and I'm 23.




			8.) Who taught you to play?
		
Click to expand...



Me! And my gaming group.

There. Satisfied? *


----------



## Kweezil (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

Whee, first reply... (edit: dang, pipped at the post by randomling...)


> 1.) How many players in your group?



Five to seven, depending on who's free to game this week.


> 2.) Do you DM?



Almost all the time, through a combination of other people's reluctance, and my own ever-growing god-complex. 


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



One is DMing an occasional Scarred Lands game following Mousferatu's Serpent Amphora modules. A couple more are planning a V:tM game and a d20 game based on Resident Evil.


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



Up until a few weeks ago, 100% guys, but one of the others has managed to convince his SO to join us, and she's taken to gaming like a fish to water.


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



There's an excellent store a half-hour's drive away that sells a wide variety of gaming and similar stuff (Computer games, CCGs, DVDs, even has a few arcade games). Run by a gamer with good business sense, too.


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



I run mostly homebrew (website for my world is still in progress, and has been for months), with bits and pieces of modules tweaked to fit.


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



Since I came to University in late 1996. I'm 25 now.


> 8.) Who taught you to play?



A collection of strange yet decent folks at the university gaming society.

And a question of my own for everyone else:


> 9. What are you playing at the moment?



Star Wars, a long-running game where I've been having far too much fun playing with players' heads.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *LURKERS AND POSTERS WHO ARE NOT GOING TO GENCON ARISE AND POST!*




I'm in the latter group... and I only really game online, so my answers may sound a _little_ odd...



> *1.) How many players in your group?*




Not including DM...
Psionicle: 7
Of Sound Mind: 5 or 6
Academy of Drell: 6 or 7
Sealed in Blood: 12 or 13



> *2.) Do you DM?*




The Psionicle, yes.  All the others, no.



> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*




All three of the DM's for the other games I'm in are or were in the Psionicle, at one point.  So that's three.  I know at least one other DMs, but I'm not in his games.



> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*




RL?  Couldn't say.  IC, 6/1 for the Psionicle.  All the other games, my char is the only female in the group.



> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*




I got a couple!  *Rogue Traders* is in downtown Green Bay, and *The Great Escape* is a just on the other side of town.



> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*




Homebrew.  All the way.  Campaign setting, and the game itself.



> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*




I've been playing for a decade, and I'm 16.



> *8.) Who taught you to play?*




My parents and their group of 5 or 6 people, which includes my aunt and uncle.


----------



## tburdett (Jul 23, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

There are currently three players in my group.  A fourth player is spending the summer in Alaska processing fish.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Unfortunately, no.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

What is this 'female' you speak of?

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

There are a couple of local game stores.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

I use modules frequently, but modify them to fit the current story arc.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I have been playing since 1978 and I am 33 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My friends and I spent every recess and lunch period in the school library from the fourth grade on learning and playing a variety of games, including D&D.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 23, 2003)

_1.) How many players in your group?_

currently four

_2.) Do you DM?_

I'm going to be starting up my FR campaign monday(finally). 

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

all except for the newbie.  The main DM is Blackshirt5, then Rakeron is going to start running a test campaign for his alternate d20 system, and I'm going to start my FR campaign, which will reek of awesomness.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

4/0

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_

If a WotC outlet counts as a good gamestore, yeah.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

ALL homebrew, baby!

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

I started 'playing' D&D about 5 years ago, but there was a 3-year hiatus, and then about two years ago I started back up again, on and off.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_

ME.


----------



## am181d (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

1.) How many players in your group?

Me (DM) = 4 regulars + approx. 3 occassional drop-ins

2.) Do you DM?

Yup!

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Everybody DM's.  I'm the Grand Pooba of the DM'ing, establishing the world, the main plot and running most of the big adventures, but everybody runs an adventure of their own, every 6 months to a year.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

1 female reg; 1 female drop-in.  Rest male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Compleat Strategist in NYC.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

All homebrew, but I steal from all over.  (Most recently, a lot of Dragonstar.)  The players have run a couple of well known d20 modules (NeMoren's and one of the Freeport's).

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

26 now.  Been playing since 1981.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My brother and sister read an article about D&D in the paper, and made my mother run a game for us. It was a few months till we actually had the rules. My first character sheet was a picture with an equipment list.


----------



## heldenhammer (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




1 - as many as 9 players.
2 - Yes.
3 - Yes, three or four others. We usually trade games from week to week.
4 - Two women, the rest are men.
5- The Compleat Strategist, baby! Yo, New York City!
6 - mostly homebrew stuff. mostly 3rd Edition D&D these days.
7 - I'm almost 34, which means I've been gaming for 25 years.
8 - a neighborhood kid whose parents took his D&D books away from him and burned them because they were satanic.


----------



## Belphanior (Jul 23, 2003)

1: I have 3 groups. One group has 7 people, though we usually game with 5 or 6 of them at a time. The other has 6. The last has 4. (There is some overlap between the groups.)

2: I do not currently DM any D&D campaigns, though I do GM 2 other kinds of RPGs. (Alternity and Exalted)

3: There are two other DMs, both in the first group.

4: All groups are men only, though this was not always the case. Efforts are being made to involve significant others into the game.

5: Nope. Nearest gamestore requires taking the train.

6: Homebrew.

7: I am 20 years old, and have been gaming for... *counts* 8 years I think. Give or take.

8: A friend of mine from school, who is currently still one of the two DMs I mentioned (the other is his brother, who also taught me I guess).

By now though, the student has surpassed the master...   (Which is not hard, considering I already knew them well before they started playing D&D, so we both learned it at once.)


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

*1.) How many players in your group?*

a) Group 1: 5
b) Group 2: 4
c) Group 3: 3

*2.) Do you DM?*

a) Group 1: Yes
b) Group 2: No
c) Group 3: Yes

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

a) Group 1: Nope, I'm king cheese here
b) Group 2: 2 DM's, 2 diffrent campaigns
c) Group 3: 3 DM's, 3 diffrent campaigns

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

a) Group 1: 1 female
b) Group 2: what's a female?
c) Group 3: what's a female?

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

Le valet'd coeur! woot!

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

a) Group 1: FR, but homebrew
b) Group 2: all homebrew
c) Group 3: all homebrew

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

17 years / 27

*8.) Who taught you to play?*

Entirely self-taught, OOD-style

TS


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




1.) 6
2.) Yes
3.) No
4.) 100% male
5.) No
6.) Homebrew mostly
7.) Almost 20 years, since I was 11
8.) Me!


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

_Originally posted by Mark _
1.) How many players in your group?

I wish I could quote a regular number, but let's say that I have a pool of eight, but usually end up with an average of five.  That includes myself.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.  Yes, I do.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

We've got one other DM in the group so far.  I would say that He DMs maybe 10-20% of the time.  Mostly it's me.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Three of the Pool of Eight are female.  The rest--I believe--are male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

No, unfortunately.  I live in a rural area and no such thing exists in these here parts.  There was a decent shop in the previous city I lived, and I try to go there whenever I get to go back.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

95% homebrew.  This is good or bad depending on how much prep I've done.  I tend to wing it, so modules actually don't end up being much of a time saver for me.  You actually have to read them first, you know?

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I've been playing since 1978-ish.  I'm going to be 33 (on Monday).  This really is the thing I'd rather be doing than almost anything else.

8.) Who taught you to play?

We taught ourselves.  Needless to say, we played incorrectly for many many years, but we had fun.  I actually bothered to learn the rules fairly late in life, with the advent of 2e.

I should bitterly mention that I _was_ going to go to GenCon until we decided we couldn't afford the trip.  Oh well.  I got better.


----------



## Bloodstone Mage (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?*



There are 4 regulars in my group, with about two or three more that show up every now and then.


> *2.) Do you DM?*



Yes, but currently my campaign is on hiatus. My campaign will continue on sometime in mid-August.


> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*



We have about four other DMs in our group. The active DM right now is running a Spycraft game, another DM is running a Star Wars d20 game, another one is running a D&D game, and the other one wants to run a D&D/Spycraft/d20 Modern hybrid.


> * 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*



There are no females in our regular group. However, there are a couple of females that occasionally game with us, but not often. The last time I can recall playing with a female, in RPGs, was back in December of last year.


> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*



There are three gaming stores in my town, but I go to the best one: Mad Hatter's House of Games!


> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*



Everyone runs homebrew. I don't know anyone around here who has run a module.


> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*



I am 17 years old and I've been playing since 1999.


> *8.) Who taught you to play?*



Two guys: A guy named Steven, who DMed me through my first AD&D adventure, and Chris, who shoplifted all of the AD&D books at Hastings and allowed me to learn the mechanics. This was a long time ago, and his ways have changed now.

Cheers!

Edit: Corrected grammar and background info. Peace!


----------



## Tuerny (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?




There are currently five players in our group. We just lost one and gained another.



> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes, I am the DM of my group.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Two other people in the group our DMs, but they haven't DMed for this group.




> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



Right now there are two girls and four guys. Until the recent player loss (cause she didn't have time) there was Three girls and three guys. 



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Oh, we do. Its called Sci-Fi City and its huuuuge.  Its great. It was one of the stores who got their 3.5 books in early (thought I didn't take advantage of them.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Homebrew stuff. Haven't run any modules for the current game yet considering the fact that most modules wouldn't suit the setting.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
> 
> 
> > 11 years and I am 24.
> ...


----------



## Olive (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group? *




5 players one DM

*



			2.) Do you DM?
		
Click to expand...


*
Yes.

*



			3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
		
Click to expand...


*
One other also DMs.

*



			4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
		
Click to expand...


*
4 men, 2 women

*



			5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
		
Click to expand...


*
Yes, Mind Games.

*



			6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
		
Click to expand...


*
Almost entirely homebrew adventures with the very ocassional dungeon mag one.

*



			7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
		
Click to expand...


*
I'm 27 and I've been playing on and off and in one form or another since I was about 9. Only been playing really regularly in the last 6 years tho.

*



			8.) Who taught you to play?
		
Click to expand...


*
A friends older brother.


----------



## dave_o (Jul 23, 2003)

_1.) How many players in your group?_
In my face-to-face group, around three, hopefully I'll soon be part of Rune's face-to-face.  My online group (Fenrir's Pack) has six members.

_2.) Do you DM?_
Yeah, I play too, though. Though rarely.  

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_
Everyone sort of DMs their own pets. But mostly, it switches between myself, Kenny, and Mikey.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_
Two girls, four guys. One of those girls is *my* girl. 

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_
It's decent, made good by the fact I know the owner well. It's called The Rusty Scabbard, more commonly, Rusty's.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_
HOMEBREW!!1

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_
I've been playing for eight years, and I'm 17.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_
Myself.


----------



## krbrunn (Jul 23, 2003)

Longtime lurker, first time poster  Anyway, onto the good stuff.

1.) How many players in your group?
From a pool of 7, usually about 5 play.

2.) Do you DM?
Yup

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
One other does, and one other one wants to give it a try soon.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5 dudes, one gal, and her younger brother.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Indeed, High Octane Comics in Kamloops BC, Canada.
Just recently it changed owners, and the store has improved 1000% where before I wouldn't go in there at all, to now when the owners know my name and know what i like.  If you're ever in Kamloops, be sure to check them out.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
100% my own creations, the only stuff I use out of the books are the rules.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Since grade 7, so.... 13 years. I am 25 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?
A school friend named Graham.  We used to play at lunch time, it was fun stuff.

Edit: Forgot my age


----------



## MerricB (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

*1.) How many players in your group?*

I have two groups.
Friday: 1 DM + 3 players
Sunday: 1 DM + 4 players.

The only overlap is the DM.

*2.) Do you DM?*

Yes. I'm the DM of both groups.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

Yes. Three of them.

Steven (in the Friday group) DMs from time to time; esp. as a co-DM that allows me to play.

Greg and Gofa in the Sunday group DM, but not in my campaigns.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

Friday: 1 woman, 3 men. 
Sunday: 1 woman, 4 men.

I'll point out that the Friday female player is my 10-year old apprentice, Grace, who I introduced to the game this year... and loves it!

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

Yes. "The Games Cove", in Ballarat. Also, "Card Crazy" is where I play CCGs; but the Games Cove is where I buy my D&D material. It doesn't have much d20 system products, alas... the market isn't that big, though it does get some in on request.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

A combination. Currently, both campaigns are using adventures of my creation. I use many modules (primarily from Dungeon magazine or converted from my large collection of 1E modules) as well, because I run out of time to be continually creative!

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

I've been playing 21 years, and I'm 30 years old.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*

Mainly self-taught, although I've got a lot better from observing other DMs and reading lots of books. 

*Mark - you'd better reply to this thread yourself!* 

Cheers!


----------



## yangnome (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
Me +6

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Other people have DMed in the past, but not with this group, one is getting ready to start a side campaign though

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
All male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
A couple stores in the area

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
This campaign is all homebrew, though I am not adverse to using modules.  www.yangnome.com/rpg/kerendau/kerendau.html

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
about 10 yrs, I am 28.

8.) Who taught you to play?
Friends


----------



## Hjorimir (Jul 24, 2003)

*1.) How many players in your group?*

Seven players (with another who wants to join in the next campaign I start).


*2.) Do you DM?*

Yub. 


*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

Yes, ForceUser and Vymair both DM.


*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

One female (my wife). I'm sure you all can figure out what gender the others are.


*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

Game Towne
3954 Harney Street
San Diego, CA 92110
(619) 291-1666


*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

All homebrew adventures set on Greyhawk.


*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

Started playing really when I was around 9 or 10 (though not really understanding anything about what role-playing was until around 13 (in Junior High School). I am 33 years old.


*8.) Who taught you to play?*

My older brother (under threat of paternal wrath) was forced to allow me to play with him and his friends. Now, years later, I DM him as part of my group. I like to think it paid off for him and I really love watching his enjoyment from my game. Bro...thank you for everything.


----------



## ForceUser (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *LURKERS AND POSTERS WHO ARE NOT GOING TO GENCON ARISE AND POST!
> 
> The cat's away (never mind those few moderators who happen to still be here) and the rest of us can now play!*




Tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group? _Greyhawk: The Divinity Manuever: 7, Vymair's campaign: 6, my campaign: 6_

2.) Do you DM? _Yes._

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? _Yes; five._

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? _Six males and one female._

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? _The best, www.gametowne.com._ 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? _99% homebrew adventures in all three campaigns._

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? _Since 1987, and I'm 30._

8.) Who taught you to play? _My high school friends and I learned how to play together._


----------



## squirrel (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




1) 4 with 1-3 occasionals
2) Not till next semester
3) Yes, and 3
4) All male
5) None in Oxford, but in Cincy there is Boardwalk Hobbyshop
6) Mainly homebrew, but the occasional module thrown in
7) close to 9 years, I'm 19
8) My Dad


----------



## Aeris Winterood (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

The cat's away (never mind those few moderators who happen to still be here) and the rest of us can now play!

Tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?  3

2.) Do you DM? Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? Yes, 1

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? All Male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? Yes, FLGs named Hocus Pocus

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? Homebrew... all

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? 25 years, 35 y/o

8.) Who taught you to play? Myself

I hope that answers some questions.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 24, 2003)

Sure, why not... (everyone loves to talk about themselves; I'm no different)

1: There are seven players in our group.

2: I DM, although I'm not running the current arc of games - I'll be jumping back into the seat this autumn.  After DMing for pretty much my entire gaming 'career,' I _thought_ that I wanted to _play_ D&D, but have realized over the last couple of months that I'm not really happy unless I'm 'Behind the Screen,' as it were.

3: See above. Also, another one of the players in our group runs a d20 call of Cthulhu game that I enjoy immensely.

4: We're all guys, though the group I left behind in Columbus was four girls and two guys, including myself. IME it's true what they say about ladies being more RP and problem-solving oriented than the guys.

5: There is a gamestore nearby, although I would hesitate to call it 'good.' I have less of a problem calling it 'aggravating.'

6: I homebrew all the way, baby! it's the only way to go.

7: I've been playing since I was 12, and I'm 26 now, so let's see.... yep, that's 14 years. Wow. I never really thought about that.

8: My aunt taught me to play; she used to be employed by Ral Partha (remember them?) and she wrote the Grandmaster Tournament module for Gencon 5 or 6, if my admittedly hazy recollection of the past serves me correctly.


----------



## Aeolius (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) BPAA currently has 7 players, with a few more in the recruiting stages.

2.) Yes 

3.) Not in this campaign. 

4.) 4 male, 3 female

5.) Cosmic Castle - D&D, anime, etc etc 

6.) World of Greyhawk...underwater 

7.) 23+ years of D&D...I'll be 38 in a few months  

8.) I am self-taught.... pilfered the Basic booklet from my oldest brothers closet . He never missed it and now he's religiously adamant against RPGs...so I win


----------



## DMauricio (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *LURKERS AND POSTERS WHO ARE NOT GOING TO GENCON ARISE AND POST!
> 
> The cat's away (never mind those few moderators who happen to still be here) and the rest of us can now play!
> 
> *




Seeing as Gencon is a continent away... I'll bite

_
1.) How many players in your group?
_
In the 3 bi-weekly campaigns I'm in:
Wednesday Night: 6 + DM
Saturday Morning: 4 + DM 
Saturday Evening: 5 + DM
_
2.) Do you DM?
_
Yes.
_
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
_
The group I'm with is fairly diverse, most (if not all) players have at one stage DMed a campaign. At this point in time, there are 3 of us who DM regularly.
_
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
_
Much higher female membership in the past. However, now the group is composed entirely of guys. (I suppose its cause the female gamers we know have either lost interest, or have moved away)
_
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
_
Nearest one is about 15 mins drive away (which isn't all that far really) But there are 2 which I frequent. (as I'm not in the Continental US, the 2 stores are Napoleons and Mind Games - both in the Melbourne CBD)
_
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
_
Mainly homebrews these days. 
_
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
_
I'm 25, and I've been involved (on and off) with Rpgs (as a player and GM/DM) since I was 8 (so approximately 17 years now)
_
8.) Who taught you to play?
_
Originally, the seniors at the school I was in (we had mixed primary, middle & high school) at the time it was the robotech rpg.
Then after a brief hiatus (and a switch of countries) some friends who were playing AD&D 1st and 2nd ed re-introduced me to gaming. 



Dom


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				squirrel said:
			
		

> *
> 5) None in Oxford, but in Cincy there is Boardwalk Hobbyshop
> *




_My_ LGS. The owner always looks at me like I'm going to rip him off whenever I walk through the door. I do all my purchasing online or at Media Play now.

Grr...


----------



## dave_o (Jul 24, 2003)

Hjorimir, ForceUser, you both love in San Diego. 

I was hoping there'd be a lot of ENWorlders there (since I'm moving there in May).

Any places I should definately check out?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 24, 2003)

A non-Genconner here, with time to spare...

I'll start with the last questions first:

7) I'm 33 now, and have been playing D&D for 20 years or so.

8) I was taught by my brother.  First, when I was a really small kid, he brought home "Tunnels and Trolls".  Then, when I was in 7th grade, he gave me my first AD&D 1e DMG and PHB for X-mas, and ran U1 - The Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh for my friends and me over his break from college.

Now, given all those years, there's been lots of games, not all D&D.  I'll answer the campaign questions for the one most topical.

1) The game's been running for a while now, has had a lot of people come and go.  Always 1 DM, as many as 5 players. Currently we will be kicking off after a 1 year hiatus with three players - ironically enough the first session will be on the first day of GenCon.

2 & 3) All of us have helped run some game or other in the past, but this campaign has the one DM, which isn't me.

4.) 3 guys, one lady.

5.) Got a couple of good game stores.  One is "Your Move Games" in Davis Square, Somerville, MA.  The other is "Pandemonium Books and Games" in Harvard Square, Cambridge, MA.

6.) In this game, it's all homebrew.


----------



## Mystery Man (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group? = 5 + me

2.) Do you DM? I'm the DM

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? Nope

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? All male over 30

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? I have 3

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? Both - FR

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? Since 83 - I'm 34

8.) Who taught you to play? - Self taught


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?*




3 players in my weekend game (w/ Cohorts & allies totaling 7 characters), 6 players in my weekday afternoon game at MFLGS (w/ 1 ally for a total of 7 characters)



> *2.) Do you DM?*




Yep, always have. Love the world creating part & designing adventures, drawing maps, etc.



> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*




Nope, or at least not that I know of. One player at MFLGS does run a M&M campaign.



> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*




Zero women in both games. No matter how I've tried, my very creative & cool wife will have none of it. It's really a shame. I think campaigns are much more intriguing & enjoyable with a female presence



> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*




Absolutely! The Game Depot in Cookeville, Tennessee and on occasion, The Game Keep in Nashville.



> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*




Homebrew world with modules ranging from Necromancer (my favorite source for d20 modules hands down)to old 1E & 2nd ed stuff. Currently running S2 White Plume Mountain in one game & L3 Deep Dwarven Delve (from the collector's box) in the other.



> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*




Playing for around 25 years and I'm a very well-preserved Grognard of 40 years.



> *8.) Who taught you to play?*




My self. Bought the AD&D books, devoured them & just started playing.


----------



## scadgrad (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?*




3 players in my weekend game (w/ Cohorts & allies totaling 7 characters), 6 players in my weekday afternoon game at MFLGS (w/ 1 ally for a total of 7 characters)



> *2.) Do you DM?*




Yep, always have. Love the world creating part & designing adventures, drawing maps, etc.



> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*




Nope, or at least not that I know of. One player at MFLGS does run a M&M campaign.



> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*




Zero women in both games. No matter how I've tried, my very creative & cool wife will have none of it. It's really a shame. I think campaigns are much more intriguing & enjoyable with a female presence



> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*




Absolutely! The Game Depot in Cookeville, Tennessee and on occasion, The Game Keep in Nashville.



> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*




Homebrew world with modules ranging from Necromancer (my favorite source for d20 modules hands down)to old 1E & 2nd ed stuff. Currently running S2 White Plume Mountain in one game & L3 Deep Dwarven Delve (from the collector's box) in the other.



> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*




Playing for around 25 years and I'm a very well-preserved Grognard of 40 years.



> *8.) Who taught you to play?*




My self. Bought the AD&D books, devoured them & just started playing.


----------



## Pants (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 1.) How many players in your group?*



Five, counting me.



> *
> 2.) Do you DM?*



I am the default DM.



> *
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*



Three others DM, one of them fairly often, another not very often at all.



> *
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*



100% pale pasty male gamer.



> *
> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*



Unless you count Borders or Barnes and Noble, then no.  The closest good store is about an hours drive in Elgin, IL.



> *
> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*



Homebrew



> *
> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*



I'm 20 and I've been playing for about 4 years, since the last days of 2nd Edition.



> *
> 8.) Who taught you to play?*



Baldur's Gate.  
A friend of mine after that.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

_1.) How many players in your group?_
Minimum of five, maximum of nine, depending on whether the four occassional players show up or not. 

_2.) Do you DM?_
Yes, I am the group's primary DM, running about 2/3rds of the games.

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_
Yes, all but three of the nine above have DMed at one point in time.   We ran an 11-game round-robin format 20th anniversary module last year that had 6 different DM's by the time we were done. 

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_
Of the nine, we have 7 males and 2 females (although I keep trying to convince Baradtgnome to bring his wife).  

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_
Not really, there are a few comic stores within a 30 mile radius that stock gaming supplies, but nothing with a gaming focus. 

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_
Homebrew, although I frequently will use parts published modules as components. 

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_
I'm 41, and have been playing since I was 19, so 22 years. 

_8.) Who taught you to play?_
My first DM, who was also one of the bridesmaids in my wedding.


----------



## Zerakon (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

_1.) How many players in your group?_

4.

_2.) Do you DM?_

Yes.

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

All 4 of us DM in the *same* campaign world, but we don't tread on each other's storyline mysteries.  We each can control multiple PCs, but only one at a time, and you never control your own PC when it is your turn to DM. Two common reasons it can become necessary to roll up a new character even though you control one already: (1) the rest of the party travelled somewhere far away during your stint as DM, and (2) your one character is doing something like extensive training, research, recovery, item creation, etc. and needs to be shelved for a while.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

Male-to-female ratio is infinite.  One spouse of one of the players will play occasionally, shifting the ratio to 4.0 for brief periods.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

Homebrew.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

23 years. 33.

-- Zerakon the Game Mage


----------



## Pickaxe (Jul 24, 2003)

> 1.) How many players in your group?



Two to seven.


> 2.) Do you DM?



We have several campaigns, which covers the most common combinations of players who can make it at a given time. I DM two of them.


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



One other person DMs.


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



4/3, when all are participating. One female has essentially dropped out at this point.


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



One decent one, Legends.


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



One campaign is mainly modules; it was the original campaign we set up to learn the rules. It's just me and the DM, with me running 4 characters, a classic fighter/cleric/wizard/rogue party. To give you an idea of how often we play, they are about the highest level characters we have: 5th. The other campaigns are all home-brewed.


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I am 34 and first got into D&D when I was 9. I didn't like reading a lot, so I really didn't play in earnest until about 12, when I played with a friend and his brother, who already knew the rules. (This was the original Basic/Expert as well.)


> 8.) Who taught you to play?



The friend and his brother mentioned above.

--Axe


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...




1.) Six to Seven
2.) Yes
3.) Yes. 2 others in different games we play, and we let players contribute a lot in the form of opinions and such.
4.) 3 male and 3 female, sometimes an extra male
5.) A new comic shop popped up in the area and its got a great RPG section.
6.) A little of both. The world is always in my personal Homebrew that we always contribute to, but we throw in stuff from modules when we find things we like.
7.) Playing for 6 years, and I'm 17.
8.) I mainly taught myself back in 2e, though it was a group effort.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm hardly a lurker, but I'm not going to GenCon, so here's the skinny...

_1.) How many players in your group?_  When last we played, 8.  However, my main group is on a bit of hiatus right now; one couple moved away, one couple is away on a six month out of state assignment, and of the other two couples of us, the wives aren't really that interested, so probably won't keep with it.  I've also played in a somewhat infrequent d20 CoC game with Quickbeam and some folks he knows -- there's 6 of us there.  Or is it 7?

_2.) Do you DM?_  As often as I can; but we have a lot of chiefs in my group and very few Indians, so we have to take turns.  

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_  Almost all of us, on occasion.  Probably three of us when we get back together for real.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_  Four married couples, so 50/50.  Will likely go down to three guys and one wife, though.

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_  Underworld in Ann Arbor and Pandemonium in Garden City.  Neither are particularly near me, though.  At least I drive by Pandemonium on the way home from work anyway.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_  Homebrew all the way.  Don't believe in modules.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_  Since either the late 70s or very early 80s, but I've kinda lost track.  I'm 31 now.

_8.) Who taught you to play? _ Some grade school friends.  I didn't take to it right away, though -- it was later in junior high that I really finally caught on.  Ironically enough, that was playing with a bunch of boneheads who turned me off from D&D specifically for years and years!


----------



## Myconid Sage (Jul 24, 2003)

_Posted by Mark_
_1.) How many players in your group?
2.) Do you DM?
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
8.) Who taught you to play_

1. 4 and 1 every so often.
2. Yes, 90% of the time.
3. 1 other.
4. 100% Guys.
5. The Source in St.Paul, MN
6. 50% mods and 50 % homebrew FR.
7. 18 years and I'm 30.
8. Myself, in the school of hard knocks


----------



## squirrel (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				apocalypstick said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My LGS. The owner always looks at me like I'm going to rip him off whenever I walk through the door. I do all my purchasing online or at Media Play now.
> 
> Grr... *




[hijack]

Which gaming store are you talking about?  I know a couple like that in the area 

[/hijack]


----------



## Myconid Sage (Jul 24, 2003)

_Posted by Mark_
_1.) How many players in your group?
2.) Do you DM?
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
8.) Who taught you to play_

1. 4 and 1 every so often.
2. Yes, 90% of the time.
3. 1 other.
4. 100% Guys.
5. The Source in St.Paul, MN
6. 50% mods and 50 % homebrew FR.
7. 18 years and I'm 30.
8. Myself, in the school of hard knocks


----------



## Sertimon (Jul 24, 2003)

*But I am definitely a lurker!*

*1.) How many players in your group?* 
There are currently four players in my group. We have been playing together for the past three years, since 3rd Edition was released.

*2.) Do you DM?* 
Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
No, I am the only DM in our group. The majority of my players believe that they cannot handle the responsibility, but there is one player that might consider doing it in the future (so that I might try being a player for a change) 

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
There are only males in our group.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
We have two gaming stores about one hour from where I live. One is called Tradition, located in Hamngatan in Stockholm's inner city. The second gaming store is called "the Science Fiction Bookstore" and is located in the old city "Gamla Stan", as it is called in Swedish. This is the better one, IMO.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
I usually do them myself. We mainly use the Forgotten Realms, but I frequently pick parts from published modules and adventures. I am also considering using parts of the Diamond Throne (Arcana Unearthed) and the Midnight Campaign Setting  to create my own homebrew world, but that's waaaaay in the future 

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
I have only played for about three years and I am nineteen years old. To bad it took me this long for to discover the joy of pen & paper RPG (I mean, couldn't I've been doing this when I was in seventh grade or something? You had sooooo much spare time to waste then  Oh well.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*
I am self-taught, but would have prefered to have been exposed to an experienced DM before I began. 

Wow, this must be my longest post ever! Woohooa!


----------



## ForceUser (Jul 24, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *Hjorimir, ForceUser, you both love in San Diego.
> 
> I was hoping there'd be a lot of ENWorlders there (since I'm moving there in May).
> 
> Any places I should definately check out? *



Places to definitely check out:

Game Towne in Old Town. Small gaming store that's been around for over 20 years. 

Old Town Mexican Cafe. Debatably the best mexican food in San Diego.

Pacific Beach. Good night life for the college crowd.

Horton Plaza and the Gaslamp District. Go at least once; it's neat. Horton is a very cool maze-like mall. Check out the Spagetti Factory. 

San Diego Comic Convention. Just ended, but if you're going to be here a while, make sure you go next time around. Every gamer in San Diego should go to the ComicCon at least once in their life.

Ensenada, Mexico. Think I spelled that right. Small fishing town a couple hours south of Tijuana. Awesome surf if you're into that sort of thing. Great food too.

Fish tacos. This is a food, not a place. You _cannot_ leave San Diego without at least trying a fish taco. These things are the freakin' bomb. Wash it down with a cerveza.


----------



## AereonBlaze (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted by Mark
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...




1) 6 players are present in our group, though it's quite hard to nail down a day for everyone to all show up.
2) Nearly all the time, yes.
3) We've had one other person DM in our group, not too often, but that might change.
4) 6 males, no females (though we're trying to recruit one in particular)
5) Yep. Scenario Game and Hobby Shop in Fremont, Ca. Good place.
6) Mainly published settings, though I am in the process of working on a homebrew setting for my next campaign. As a little shameless plug, this is a link to my thread in the Plots and Places forum asking for help with it. 
7) I've been playing for about three years, though nearly all of it has been DM'ing. I am 17.
8) Myself, and the good ol' 3E Core books.

-Aereon


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




1.)  Five in my RL counting myself.  I'm also in two PbPs with variable numbers of players—there're five in my game (see sig) and six in Gru's.
2 and 3.)  In the RL game, we rotate DMs every three to four sessions.  There're three of us.  Currently I'm in the hot seat (through next session).  I run one PbP.
4.)  All male currently.  Originally, we had four guys and one girl, but then we had two players move back home.  I have no idea about the gender distribution in my online games.
5.)  Cerebral Hobbies in Chapel Hill.
6.)  We mainly run homebrew adventures in the FR, although I did run Of Sound Mind.  Gru's game is a homebrew Spelljammer (excellent, too).  My PbP is a homebrew but I'm running the Dungeon Adventure Path.
7.)  I'm 24.  I first played for 7 years, but stopped playing as a freshman in high school, picked it up again in the summer of 2001.  So, nine years, total, although I was playing CRPGs all that time.  A mix between playing far too much Baldur's Gate and Eric's website got me back into the game.
8.)  Introduced by an older friend, pretty much taught myself the rules along with my twin brother.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 24, 2003)

_*1.) How many players in your group?*_

RL - It's a small group - three players and DM (me).
PbP - Currently 4 players and DM (me)

_*2.) Do you DM?*_

Pretty much exclusively.  I can count on one hand the number of games I've played in in the last ten years... 

_*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*_

RL - One other person DMs, but not too often...
PbP - It looks like we've got two other DMs in the mix.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

RL - All guys.
PbP - One woman, the rest are guys.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

My FLGS is a little store called *The Alternate Realm*.  They're not bad, but they're not great either.  The staff usually finds out about d20 releases when I come into the store asking for them.  They're usually pretty good about ordering stuff though.  If I'm in Manhattan, I'll try and swing by *The Compleat Strategist*, but It's kind of a pain to get into the city.

_*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*_

Now, mostly modules.  I still enjoy running a few hombrews every now and again, but since wife, family, and real life™ demand more of my time, _Dungeon_ mag has become an invaluable resource in my campaign.  I love the mag and will hold on to my subscription as long as its published (which I hope is a good long time...).

_*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*_

I started playing in the sixth grade (1980).  I'm 34 now.

_*8.) Who taught you to play?*_

A neighbor.  I remember him telling me and my brother about this "great new game" that we had to try... so we rolled up characters (mine was a magic-user named Merlin, my bro was a halfling Fighter named "Evil D" - which is odd since he was chaotic good... ) and he ran us through _The Keep on the Borderlands_.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

a. 5 ("RL")
b. 5 (PBP, loxmyth)
c. 6 (PBP, Tonguez)
d. 5 (I think; PBP, ToddSchumacher)
e. 4 (PBP, Komodo)

2.) Do you DM?

Nope, though I've considered it. Lack of time for the most part prevents me.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

a. Just the DM, AFAIK.
b. I have no idea, but I could find out.
c. Ditto.
d. Ditto.
e. I think 2, but I'm not sure.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

a. 3/3, but one of the women shows up infrequently.
b. I don't know.
c. I don't know.
d. I don't know.
e. 4/1.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

None that I like. I get my gaming stuff from a comic store that doesn't have a great gaming section but is generally good about special orders. They're nice guys, and I buy all my comics there, so I figure getting my gaming stuff from them is fair.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

a. Right now we're doing RttToEE. I think the DM likes modules. If I were to run something, it would be homebrew.
b. Homebrew.
c. Ditto.
d. Ditto.
e. Ditto.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

About 2 years, 22 in a few weeks.

8.) Who taught you to play?

A former GM.


----------



## Sam (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

1.) How many players in your group?
There are six players in my game.  In total there are about 10 people in our regular gaming "group". 

2.) Do you DM?
Yes.  It rotates.  I usually DM for about 4 months, then one of the other players picks up his campaign. 

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
See Q2.  There are currently 3 active campaigns going on. 

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?My wife is the only active female player. 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
No, our FLGS closed in January..Sniff..  Since then, its been the WotC store (which has downsized), the ENWorld Store, and Amazon. 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Mostly modules.  Currently running RttToEE. 

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I'm 35.  I've been playing for 8 years.  3 years recently, 5+ years as a teenager.  Shouldn't have ever stopped. 

8.) Who taught you to play?
Wow.  Good question.  I think I was the first of my friends to get the Basic D&D box set, so I guess I did.


----------



## infax (Jul 24, 2003)

Definetely a lurker here!


> 1.) How many players in your group?



Currently 7.


> 2.) Do you DM?



90% of the time.


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



5 others have GMed in the past. But at most it lasted for a year. Most of the time, its me. Others never GM my campaigns though, always alternate games.


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



To the consternation of all the involved 0. We had a handful of female gamers in the past, but they rarely stayed long. The main reason presented for leaving was "you play too seriously". 


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



No "good" game store! From time to time one opens nearby but they usually don't live long or turn to selling exclusively cardgames.


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



100% homebrew. Only ran a commercial game world for a 4 months long Scarred Lands game.


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



12 years, 24 y/o.


> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Friends from school. Though I think myself something of a fast learner on the matter of RPG. I was GMing for them as the main GM in less than 3 months.

And to answer Kweezil:


> 9. What are you playing at the moment?



GMing a Oriental Adventures game that I'll have a lot of trouble porting over to 3.5.


----------



## jayaint (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

-Two and a half right now... looking for more gamers. One wizard about to become a shifter, one dwarven fighter mage, and a dwarven caster about to become a mystic theurge. 

2.) Do you DM?

-I do now. But I'm not that good. Trying to get better with each session.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

-One other has DM'ed.. but we are both player-oriented.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

- All male. 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

-Two. The downtown, crowded shelf'd, hole in the wall; Cheshire Cat. The slighty out-of-town, expansive new & shiny Valhalla's Gate. (Columbia, Mo)

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

-Umm... both. 

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

-Played Vt:M about ten years ago, got into 2eDnD about eight years ago.  I'm 26 now.

8.) Who taught you to play?

-My Vt:M group were all first time players.. so we all taught ourselves. 

ps... I like this thread. Thanks for whomever started this.


----------



## MacMathan (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Fluctuates between 4 and 8

2.) Do you DM?

Occasionally.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, we have 4 different DMs that rotate within one game world.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

All male as of late. 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

We have a WOTC store nearby.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Mainly Homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

20 years of play time. I am 30 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My first gaming group kind of taught each other in the 4th grade.


----------



## Grim (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *LURKERS AND POSTERS WHO ARE NOT GOING TO GENCON ARISE AND POST!
> 
> The cat's away (never mind those few moderators who happen to still be here) and the rest of us can now play!
> 
> ...




Game One: The College Game

1. 6 or 7. One guy is consistantly inconsistant.
2. No, my friend does
3. Yes. 1 guy
4. 1 male DM, 5 male players, 1 female player, one guy who never shows
5. Yes, a local gamestore called Gamescape
6. Homebrew mostly, a world rebuilding after a highly magical society and a highly technological society brought each other down.
7. 3 years, 17
8. Me and my friend borrowed the 2e core books from the library, and then taught ourselves 3e when it came out.

Game Two: My game

1. 4 and a DM
2. I DM
3. Yes, me and me alone
4. 1 Male DM, 3 male players, one female player
5. Same
6. A homebrew world, but we started with Piratecat's excelent "Of Sound Mind" and have expanded from there.
7. Same
8. Same


----------



## DanMcS (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

1.) How many players in your group?
6 in one, 3 to 5 in the other depending on the night, we've had 8 people on and off.

2.) Do you DM?
The second game, we take it in turns, I'm currently running a game.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
I play in the first game, we have a steady DM there.  The second game, me and another guy have traded off, him mostly though.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
One woman in the first game, none in the other.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
There are a plethora of good game stores in columbus, it's really amazing.  The nearest to me is the Guardtower.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Almost exclusively homebrew stuff.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Mmm, I started when I was 8 I think, I'm 24 now, so 16 years.

8.) Who taught you to play?
A friend of mine at school.


----------



## Cyrik Skylark (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
Well, that depends... in the one group, we sometimes get as high as.... eight players, though it's usually closer to four or five. In the second group, we average about four players.

2.) Do you DM?
Not currently, but I have before, and I hope to soon. Trying to start up a game or two.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Well, let's see... at least three or four DM's in the group, counting me.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
All male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
A couple good ones. There's the requisite WotC outlets (this is Seattle, after all), and then there's Gary's Games a short bus ride away, American Hobbies a slightly longer bus ride away, and one supposedly great store down in Burien. Never been there, so I can't say.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
The two games I'm in now seem to be mostly modules, but I use homebrew when I DM.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Started when I was nine, so eleven years now. I'm 20.

8.) Who taught you to play
A friend of mine, he had a board game-ish version of the basic D&D rules (Dragon Quest, I believe it was called,) and from there we branched out into 1st edition, 2nd edition, Rifts, and a couple other game systems.

9) What are you playing at the moment?
Well, in the Forgotten Realms campaign I'm playing a very messed-up elven cleric... of Uthgar. Odd concept, yes. He was a port of a character I'd made for an earlier campaign, where he was originally a cleric of Kord. I had all of half an hour to make a level 10 character, so I went the easy route and resurrected the great axe-wielding elf.
The other game is an alternate-earth homebrew world. I play a speed-oriented spiked chain-wielding psychic warrior in that game. We like to aggravate the DM by calling the places by their real-world names, rather than the in-game names - for example:
"Where's the gnome?" 
"He's on vacation in Lysia."
"Oh, you mean France?" 
"No, there is no France." 
"Alright, so he's taking a vacation in his French villa." 
"There is no France!" 
"Okay, so he's taking a vacation in southern Not-France, in his Not-French villa." 
"That's better."


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 24, 2003)

My games are on hold for the summer for the most part right now. I'll probably be sneaking up to Games Plus to check out their open game on Saturday or something one of these days.

Normally however, I have the following:

Dave: Guy there to enjoy the game. Not real serious about the role playing or tactical aspect of it, just kinda digs it.

Scott: Same as above.

Tom: Almost the same as above but more into it. Owns a fair number of books but doesn't keep them 'power' referenced so that he can whip up the most powerful x,y or z like others. Enjoys the necromancer's massive resurgance in 3rd ed via 3rd party support.

Mike: Loves the min-maxing aspect of it but is a good role player and has often sacrificed many of those min-maxing traits for good RPing. However, his RPing also over rides the 'game' aspect of it like leaving party members to die as his character wanders around or something innane.

Angel: Mini-Maxer. Good role player, plays in game but will not sacrifice the power aspects. Owns almost as many books as I do with more focus on what will help his character at the time. Plans out his characters from 1st-20th level meticilously and revises as new material becomes available.

Joe (me): Almost as bad as Angel with the mini-maxer but truly dislike moving too far beyond the core books for material as when I play, I like to keep it simple. Of the three PC's I have now, two don't use just core rules, taking feats from the Swashbuckler Handbook or spells from source X, Y, Z. Have broad ideas of what I want my characters to be like and adjust them as they advance in level.

GMing is rotated via me, Angel and Tom. We generally tend to go with point buy (I use 32, they both user 42), and fixed hit points per level. I've posted my house rules a while ago, Angel has quite a few different ones, Tom has none.

Angel and I GM the Scarred Lands, not quite a shared campaign but we'll give each other's campaign a 'wink' every now and again. Tom DMs the FR setting.

I and Tom use a mix of modules and freebased stuff.

Angel almost uses 100% freebase stuff, picking up on what the characters are doing, backgrounds, motivations, etc... Bad news that is he often has to push story elements into the game to get it moving.

Our main store is Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, but many of us have used Amazon.com and other online vendors. In addition, the Gamers Paradise in the Century has 50% off sales a lot of times and I've built up quite a few Mongoose books that way.

I'm 31, going on 32 this year. I've been playing since grade school, about 6th grade, so what is that, almost 15-16 years? Started with Marvel Super Heroes, before the Saga stuff with the old FASERIP stats (Fighting, Agility, etc...) and one of my friends, one Fritz, saw me with these books and said, "Dude, I'll show you a real game." In which, because he only had d6's, used a mix of Role Aids, Basic D&D and AD&D 1st ed, to have me killed by Orcus and Asmodeus. I was hooked.

Enjoying 3.5. Feel that WoTC is being stupid by not updating and creating a seperate line of "Role Aids" material that could cover the less profitible, but still cool aspects of the game like Demons, Sentinels, Blood & Steel, etc...


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark, 

Good idea for a poll.  My answers, as usual, may be complicated.




1.) How many players in your group?
    A session in our group can run from four to twelve players.


2.) Do you DM?
      I occassionally DM, but I find myself doing a lot of campaign background work.  My best friend is our primary DM.  I have DMed at a few EN World Chicago Gamedays. 


3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
    We have had four people, other than myself, DM on different occassions.  My best friend is our primary DM.


4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
      Currently, we have one female player but our group had up to four in the past.     


5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
     I get around and consider a half hour drive to be a short trip.  There is Gamers Paradise in Chicago Ridge, Hobbymodels U.S.A. in Oak Park, and Game Kingdom in Bridgeport, near my sister's house.  The last store sells RPGs and comics.  

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

    Mostly homebrew, but we do recycle modules.  Some of the first edition adventures have been altered and reused several times.  

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
      I am 38 years old and I have been playing since 1980.


8.) Who taught you to play?
   Members of a D&D club in high school.  I no longer play with anyone from the original group, but I met my best friend and DM because of the club.


----------



## Majin Cthulhu (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...




1) 5 total
2) 90 % of the time, but right now we are playing Exalted and I'm not GMing
3) Yes, 3 of them do besides me, but very rarely.
4) 100% male
5) Yes, the Warroom in Norcross, GA.
6) I mostly do homebrew with a few modules thrown in here and there.
7) I'm 20 and I've been playing for 13 of those years.
8)  I taught myself pretty much every game I've played.

Woohoo, another post for me... now back to lurking.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*


*How many players in your group?*
If everyone shows up...  5 players and a GM.

*Do you DM?*
Yes.

*Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
Yes.  Everyone but one has DMed at one time or another.  Three of us DM regularly.

*What's the Male/Female composition of the group?* Four male, two female.

*Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
There are two Gamer's Paradises in nearby malls, and Games Plus isn't too far away.

*Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
A little of both.  I personally tend toward homebrewed worlds, with heavily modified modules for adventures.

*How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
I just turned 27.  I've been playing for about 18 years.

*Who taught you to play?*
My big brother.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 24, 2003)

I have two games running, one offline and one online

In my offline game, I'm a player.  There are now 5 regular players in our group, plus the DM.  We have 2 gals and 4 guys.

The DM uses homebrew stuff, but usings the FRCS and all the supplements.  We have OK gamestores in the city.  Mostly WotC stuff though.

I'm 31 and probably the oldest.  Most of the members are in their mid-20s.

I thought myself to play years ago, don't remember exactly when, I think I was in 4th grade.  

I also DM an online game.  There are 6 participants, but we obviously don't know each other that well.  I'm using a module.  I assume we're all male but who knows?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

A lurker from Finland here...

1) I currently play in two groups. One has four players and the other the same four plus three others. Recently I've picked up three games here on the EN boards.

2) Yes, but it's been years since I last DMed.

3) We have three exellent DMs in our group. I'm very lucky because I prefer playing.

4) Currently, there's one female, who plays in both our groups. The bigger group used to be nine players and those two, that did quit were both female.

5) Not many gamestores that sell RPG stuff in Finland, and the prices are very high. But there's one in my town and it's run by people I've played with. 

6) Always homebrew in my current groups.

7) I played two years when I was 15-17 years old. Then I didn't play at all for four years except computer RPG's, but they don't really count. I picked up gaming again in university and have been a active gamer ever since. I've played about 8 years total.

8) Some friends of mine introduced me to board RPGing, when I was 15.

EDIT: Forgot to mention my age, 28.


----------



## Beckett (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




1.) ~4.5.  The membership has changed in the 9 years (that long? time flies...) I've been with the group.  The host and the friend that introduced me to the group are the only people from when I joined who are still around.  A friend of my friend is the third permanent member.  I've been more of a guest for the last six years, as I've been in college first in CA, now in Eugene, OR, and so I only see the group back in Rapid City, SD during summer and winter breaks (although, once I finish this quarter, I'll be there for a full year).  My friend's brother would be another permanent member, except he's finally heading off to school this fall.  Apparently, since my last visit, they've added another member.

Another friend serves as a guest GM, but he lives about 6 hours away, so is an infrequent visitor.  Finally, my friend's sister and her now-husband were pretty consistent members, but have dropped out since winter.

2.) Depends what we're playing.  Currently, I only really GM Hackmaster, but am also running an 8 part Shadowrun adventure.  In the past, I introduced the group to and ran short campaigns of Vampire, Rifts, Amber, and D&D3e.

3.)  Most of the others will run Shadowrun.  In addition, our host has run several 1st and 2nd ed AD&D campaigns in the past;  my friend has run Star Wars D20; and my friend's friend is running D&D3e.

4.) With my friend's sister dropping, we're back to being all male.

5.) In Eugene, I have Emerald City, a comic/game store with a good selection of new and used material on the edge of campus.  In Rapid, within a few blocks of each other is Storyteller, a comic/game store, and Who's Hobby House, a hobby/craft/game store.

6.) For Hackmaster, I've stuck to modules, both for time and for uncertainty of balance.  I've also often used modules about 50% of the time when running AD&D.  Our out-of-town GM runs exclusively Shadowrun modules.  Most everything else is homebrew.

7.)  I was around 6 or 7 when I first started reading Dragon and the 1st edition rulebooks (second generation gamer, so had access to my Dad's stuff).  I must have been 8 when I bought my first module at a flea market (Against the Cult of the Reptile Gods).  A couple years after that, I was finally able to play.  I'm 24 now.

8.)  Largely self-taught, and finding out what I didn't know when I started playing.


----------



## Hawklord (Jul 24, 2003)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.) How many players in your group?
2.) Do you DM?
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
8.) Who taught you to play?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1)  8 regular  plus 1 other whenever we play Shadowrun
2) Absolutely!   Mostly D&D but also Fading Suns, Stormbringer,Shadowrun and In Nomine.
3) Two of the other guys DM regularily one other ocasionally.
4) 50/50
5) Yup, Caliver Books, www.caliverbooks.com
6) Mainly modules ( currently RttToEE) althogh often tweaked!
7) Been playing for over 20 years, I'm 38.
8) Me...


----------



## Brekki (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

Hmm ... this is difficult ... I'm in two sunday groups "a1" and "a2", a wednesday group "b", two thursday groups "c1" and "c2" and a friday group "d" ... yes I play a lot  ... the groups that play on the same day have almost the same players but both game once every two weeks. There is also a group of old friends that get together 3 or 4 times/year to play second edition "e".

1.) How many players in your group?
a) 6-8
b) 6
c1) 6
c2) 5
d) 5
e) 7

2.) Do you DM?
a) No
b) Yes
c) No
d) No
e) Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
a) 4
b) Yes ... all of them ... every two or three week we change DM's
c) 3
d) All
e) 5

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
a) all male
b) m/f ... 5/1
c) all male
d) m/f ... 4/1
e) m/f ... 5/2

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Not really ... rely mostly on online stores

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
a1) modules
a2) homebrew
b) half homebrew / half modules
c1) Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil
c2) homebrew
d) City of the Spider Queen
e) half homebrew / half modules

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
7 / 25

8.) Who taught you to play?
The other students in my first student apartment

9.) What version of DnD do you play?
a1) 3.0 with lots of stinky houserules and no psionics
a2) 3.0
b) 3.0
c) 3.0
d) 3.5
e) 2e and a little 3.0


----------



## kiznit (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

1.) How many players in your group?

eight, including the DM

2.) Do you DM?

Man, I used to, but my group broke up last year. Now I just play, and I've mostly been running one-shots on occasional weekends since.
You can see the occasional spurts of my homebrew adventures and works here. (note this is the _very first_ time this link has ever been posted at this site, AFAIK. Be the first to look!)

I Just got back from a half-country-wide road trip with my brother and best friend and DM'ed a good six-part adventure from the back seat.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Nope, right now we've only had one DM from first level to about eighth since the group started.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Only one girl - the DM's gf. She is indeed attractive, FWIW.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

For a while I was despairing that I couldn't find any FLGS in west L.A. after Games of WestWood closed, and I'd have to trundle up to Burbank for the nearest one, but I found an adorable little shop called "Aero Hobbies" on Santa Monica Blvd. It's so back-room it's great - totally authentic. I don't think the owner can even afford shelving, you have to root for all the supplements and books through boxes on the floor.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

What at the store? just the usual. As for the game, we've been playing the DragonLance modules, from start to finish. I'm Flint FireForge! We've diverged pretty wildly, and now it looks like I might be the one going power-hungry and pursuing the paths of evil instead of Raistlin.  Woooops. Watch out for the dwarven dragon highlord!

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I'm 27, and I've been sober - uh, I mean, I've been gaming for almost eight years now off and on.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My older brother, of course. Cut my dating and drug usage back by two years at least.


----------



## enworldatemylogin (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
Wednesday 3.5 game, currently 6
Thursday Farscape game, 5
Weekend 3.0 game, 5 with very occasional extras

2.) Do you DM?
Not currently, but I have and will again.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Wednesday group yes, just 1 so far as I know, the actual DM
Thursday group yes, 2, 3 if you include me
Weekend group yes, all have put on the helm except the woman

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Wednesday 6 guys
Thursday 5 guys
Weekend 4 guys 1 girl

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Endgame in Oakland

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Wednesday, Scarred Lands with homebrewed and borrowed material
Thursday, Farscape is completely homebrewed except the AEG main book, (the only Farscape product)
Weekend game.  The DM has some convoluted campaign based on Greyhawk and Runequest, with a battle against Titans thrown in.  It really doesn't work for me, but I play a big dumb half ogre so I don't pay attention to politics and history in his game.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I'm not sure how long I've been playing, somewhere between 17 and 20 years.  I'm 31.

8.) Who taught you to play?
I read the Basic set myself, but was fuzzy on some details.  Then I met Scott Wilson who was in the same school and church and he filled in the blanks.


----------



## hellbender (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 
> ...




1) Four players and myself as Dm.
2)Yes, but I love it, so no problems with it.
3)There is a guy who wants to Dm part of the time, and I appreciate that, so we will trade off.
4)All male core, but we add up to two females at times. 
5)Hell no! I have a 30 minute drive to get the good stuff, but one place has everything! And it's a hippy place, so it is great to unwind there.
6)Homebrew, although I buy a few modules and books like the Book of Eldritch Might III and add/subtract. A lot more inspiration comes from literature and film sources though.
7)Been playing for 22 years on and off amidst adventures in real life. I am 34, but I am one of those people with a social misfit job (art and illustration), and I will never grow up!
8)We were just kids playing 1e, it was a fumblefest for ages, then we got into the role side of it. Heck, we were all around 12 then.

bender of hell


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



> 1.) How many players in your group?



2 groups, let's call them A and B.
A: 6 players 1 Dm.
B: 5 players one of them a Dm with Dm rotation (deliberately generic campaign).



> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Only in Group B. Pretty much all of them will give it a shot sooner or later.



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



Both groups all male.



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



The Gamekeeper (non WotC) in Amsterdam



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



50/50



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



Seven years, 24.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



The same people I play with and DM for now. They started slightly earlier than I did (a few months to a year).

Rav


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

1.) How many players in your group?
2.) Do you DM?
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
8.) Who taught you to play?

A1) Now there are but two, looking if anyone is coming up to Cambridge in October.
A2) I have done, it tires me.
A3) The DM always DMs, for he is the DM. Like I said I have but prefer to play.
A4) All male at the moment due to loss of players.
A5) Games and Puzzles has what I want most of the time, just a FLGS.
A6) Homebrew all the way baby!
A7) Um, I have been playing *counts* 5 years now, wow! I am 19 now, first year of my degree.
A8) I did entirely. In fact I picked up the rules over a w/e. The DM, for he always DMs, was DMing and invited me to play, ergo I did and learnt pretty fsat.


----------



## ruemere (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Tell us about your games, please.
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...




1. Two groups. Of Six and three respectively.
2. Yes.
3. Yes and no, repectively (see 1).
4. 1:5 and 1:2, repectively (see 1).
5. Nope.
6. Both. Scarred Lands for setting, my adventures (usually).
7. Too long (over 17 years), almost thirty.
8. I've taught myself over my own system and some newspaper articles.

Regards,
Ruemere


----------



## Dyir (Jul 24, 2003)

Whoo Hoo!  I'm a lurker no longer!

1.) How many players in your group?
I have two groups: four in one and six in the other.  Not counting myself.

2.) Do you DM? 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
All the time.  I can't get anyone to DM and I'm so comfortable with it, that's all I ever do.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
In group one, three of the four players are female.  In group two, four of the six players are female.  One of the females (ENworld member Assylem) is in both groups.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
None that I know of.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Homebrew stuff.  I tried a module once with group two and they really didn't like it, so they requested that I just make up my own stuff from now on.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I'm 21 and I've technically been playing tabletop RPG since junior high.  However, my friends and I had grown up playing fantasy-like games since elementary school, and D&D merely provided rules for those activities.  And it became less weird for "older kids" to play using dice, than run around with fake swords!   

8.) Who taught you to play?
Actually, I'm self-taught.  I'd heard about D&D from distant family or passing friends, but never played with them.  I was so interested that I picked up 2e's Monster Manual just to see what it was.  I loved it, but had absolutely no idea what a Hit Dice or THAC0 was!

Look forward to posting more often!


----------



## nharwell (Jul 24, 2003)

_1.) How many players in your group?_ 
6

_2.) Do you DM?_ 
Yes

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_ 
One other -- we have separate campaigns that run on alternate weeks.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_ 
5 male, 1 female

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_ 
Yes - Foundation's Edge (Raleigh, NC)

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_ 
Well, I ruthlessly steal from modules and then twist the material to fit into my campaign.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_ 
Got the Basic Set when I was 12-13 and I'm 33 now, so gaming off-and-on for around 20 years.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_ 
Self-taught mainly. Bought my 1st Edition AD&D books from my high-school history teacher when I was 15 (from when he gamed in college), so you could say that I "learned it in school"


----------



## Kodam (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

9 all in all, but some are studiing in other cities and not around most of the time.

2.) Do you DM?

yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

yes; 4 other DMs for a whole of 6-7 Campaigns running parallel.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

only guys

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? 

"Hermke's Romanboutique" 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

One major homebrew but mostly modules

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I'm 26 an playing for 8 years.

8.) Who taught you to play?

One of the group

9.) What editions do you play?

3.0; we will mostly convert to 3.5...


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) 6

2.) not yet 

3.) MojoGM is running the game we currently play and another guy in the group runs a Star Wars game sometimes.

4.) 5/1 (me)

5.) Several. Games Castle in Derry NH, Your Move Games in Somerville MA are a couple

6.) both 

7.) Wanted to for years but really only a few months / 26

8.) Who taught you to play? A brief history of D&D , RPGS & Me!

I was first taught the basic rules of the game by my friend Michelle Cook (no relation to Monte) when I was in the 7th grade. I recall her getting the D&D books and inviting a bunch of girls over to play but it never took off (teen girls tend to be less interested in slaying orcs than one might think; of course these days, with the 'Orlando Bloom as Legolas phenomenon' this might be different...). 

I was then not exposed to RPGS again until my freshman year of college when I lived in a dorm next to a kind of creepy girl who had a bunch of Magic cards. I never really got into it though at that point in my life and this girl was creepy in a scary way and so that was that.

My second year at a different college, I had a boyfriend who played D&D. His guy friends he played with were really against having a girl intrude upon their game time and so despite the fact that Dan let me flip through the books he had and I sort of knew the rules, the rest of the group refused to even let me watch. This totally turned me off from the game at that point. So that went on for several years (I was in college for 6 years;started early and left late) and for personal reasons, during that time, I actually kind of detested D&D because my only real exposure to players were these guys (except Dan ,who lurks these boards & who, for the record, is a really nice person  ) 

Then in the last months of my last year of school I met a group of people who played diceless Mage. Again there was some personal stuff going on in that group, but anyways, I was at the GMs house every Friday night and watched them play. They basically told me I was not "goth" enough to play nor would I "get it". These people turned me off from RPGS even more than Dan's friends did. I did play a few games of a DC Superhero game with them as well as a few games of Star Wars but that was about it. Eventually I stopped hanging around with them because they were really snobby.

So at this point, I like the game but my only real exposure at this point is A. junior high when no one would play B. creepy dorm room girl C. Chauvenistic men who don't think women should play and D. a group of pretentious snobs who didn't think I was up to their gaming standards.

What to do? I kind of forgot about gaming for a while and then, about a year and 1/2 ago, I met my incredibly wonderful boyfriend Chris (you know him as MojoGM) and I think during our first meeting we talked about gaming and all my reservations from past bad experiences went away. I could tell he (and his gaming group) were neither anti-female player nor pretentious and there you go. I started talking to Chris about how I wanted to maybe do a documentary on gamers (I've always had an interest in film) and I told him I wanted to watch his group. After about 10 minutes of watching, I jumped in as Aldwyn, a male 1/2 elf bard NPC and never looked back. Chris taught me how to create my own character, taught me everything about the rules and the books and everything else. He even got me my own 3.5 Players handbook  We now live together and game together and we are very happy and I'm never going to NOT play at least some form of RPG again, as long as I live.

On a side note we took our Jack Russel Terrier puppy, Monty, to his first gaming store (Games Castle in Derry NH) this past weekend but I don't think he's old enough to play yet  

And that's My Not Quite As Brief As I Had Originally Planned History With Gaming.


----------



## wheeljack (Jul 24, 2003)

/ lurk off

1.) How many players in your group?
7

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Yes - 4

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
All Male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yes - Shinders and the Source

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
50/50

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Off and on for about 13 years, I am 28

8.) Who taught you to play?
Myself, a friend of mine inherited his older brothers books while we were in high school.  I volunteered to read the rules and set up a game with some other friends (thus becoming the DM)

/lurk on


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

1.) How many players in your group?  4 with a possible 5th being added.  

2.) Do you DM?  Yes. 

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?  No, and they better start I'm getting tired of NEVER PLAYING!  I've NEVER played 3e!

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?  All men, well we aren't sure about one 'guy' but we'll take his word on it for now. 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?   The Fantasy Shop is a chain of stores in St. Louis, MO.   The local one is right down the street and is ok.  I've been going to that location since the mid 80's when it was the Ravensloft.  

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?  Modules, no time. 

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? Playing since 83-84 and I'm 30 years of age.  

8.) Who taught you to play?  My brother and a couple of friends.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *LURKERS AND POSTERS WHO ARE NOT GOING TO GENCON ARISE AND POST!
> 
> The cat's away (never mind those few moderators who happen to still be here) and the rest of us can now play!
> 
> ...




Since moving last month I have not started or joined a gaming group.  But the last game I was a player, a human rogue, since you asked.  There were four players and a bastard of a DM.  We were all thieves of one kind ar another and some stupid fast talking jerk convinced the rest of us to rob a gnome owned and operated gold smith.  Now I rest in complete darkness rotting in my cell and each time I wake I curse the day I heard the name Baab.


----------



## eris404 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

>>1.) How many players in your group?<<

Ummm, depending on the game, either 8 or 5. We alternate between two campaigns run by different DMs and not everyone plays in each game. We used to have 9 people, but one guy started acting like a jerk, so I don't know if he's coming back or not.

>>2.) Do you DM?<<

I've been running a Star Wars game, but I do have a couple of D&D settings I run when it's my turn.

>>3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?<<

Yep, we have four GMs including me. Currently one is running a "Vile" campaign set in Greyhawk (we're playing the evil bastards), and another DM will be starting a game in the Forgotten Realms once the SW game wraps up. I and the other DM use primarily homebrew worlds.

>>4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?<<

4 female, 4 male.

>>5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?<<

Games Plus is probably the best, but Gamer's Paradise in the Century Mall (Chicago) is much closer. I tend to buy most of my stuff online, though. 

>>6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?<<

Depends on the DM. I like to write my own, but in a pinch I will tailor short modules to suit a storyline. One DM uses pretty much all original stuff. Another uses pretty much all modules with modifications for story. The last DM runs games more or less by improvisation. That covers all the bases, doesn't it?

>>7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?<<

I am 32 and I've been playing on and off for about 21 years. Wait, I just looked at my first book and the copyright is 1980 - 23 years!

>>8.) Who taught you to play?<<

I taught myself, I guess. I read an article about the game in a scholastic magazine (you know, the ones you get in grade school?) and I begged my parents to buy it for my birthday. I got the red box set, which I still have without the box and even with the ugly brown peeling dice, and I forced my younger brother, my younger sister and a cousin to play. I was the DM, of course.


----------



## Arravis (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm not exactly a lurker... but I'm not going to Gencon .

1.) How many players in your group?
5 (including myself)

2.) Do you DM?
We have two co-DM's, I'm the "main" one.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Yep, two.

 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
4 males, 1 female for one of my campaigns, 3 males 2 females in my other.

 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Not really... nearest one is Bookmark. It's ok, wish they had more selection in-store (especially minis). I have to drive over two hours to go to a good gaming store (The Game Keep in Nashville).

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
It's set in the Forgotten Realms, but I don't use modules to run my games. It's all my own games (or the other DM's own game).

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
20 years, 31

8.) Who taught you to play?
Neighborhood friend.


----------



## Mystic_23 (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
Currenly 5 including the DM, since Chud left to do long haul driving.  (Yes, I know someone named Chud, that wasn't a typo. 

2.) Do you DM?
I have, but I'm not the regular DM.  And I'm going to do a short term game soon.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
We have one regular DM, and I'm the only other alternate.  (Which I'm sure he's happy that I'm willing to do so every now and then, so he can play.)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
3 Males/2 Females

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yes, I definately do.  Dark Horse Games and Comics in Boise, Idaho.  The owner, Wolfgang is the man!!!

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
It's a pretty even mix of modules and homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I'm 32 and have been playing for 18 years.  

8.) Who taught you to play?
My sister and her friends would play at our house, and I convinced them to let me play.


----------



## PatEllis15 (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

5

2.) Do you DM?

yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes.  I am the story arc DM, I pass off responsibility to get from point A to Point by to the other players.  They are picked to DM because their character has something to do with the travel (i.e. have the player who plays the elf, develop the mini adventure that allows the group to travel through Celene...)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

er...  5/0

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Jumpgate, Rt. 1 Portsmouth NH

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Mostly Modules, but nothing is used as written.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Since 1983, I am now 32

8.) Who taught you to play?

My friend, Scot Seaton's cousin, Jim Seaton.  He used to do a bunch of writing in Dragon detailing monks back in the VERY early days (issue 20 or so...).  He ran me through B3...  TPK  lol...  My brother as well.

Taro Sarask
Pat E


----------



## Reis_Thunderwood (Jul 24, 2003)

Delurking!



> Originally Posted by MarK
> 
> Tell us about your games, please.
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> ...




1.)  6+me
2.)  Yep
3.)  Not yet, we'll see!
4.)  All male
5.)  Millenium
6.)  Homebrew, with elements drawn from many sources, including modules (both old and new).
7.)  Wow...Since 1980.  I'm 32.
8.)  Neighborhood kids first, and then at school (5th grade), there was a free period during the day where you could do such activities as watch Twilight Zone episodes, play D&D, or Top Secret.  Once there was a group of about 25 kids around a table, playing Top Secret.  I think we all got to take 2 actions.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...



1.) 6 players, 1 DM
2.) Yes
3.) No
4.) All male
5.) Two not bad ones: "Pendragon" and "Campaign Outfitters"
6.) Mainly homebrew adventures, but some modules (which we all enjoy)
7.) Almost 12 years. I'm 28.
8.) Friend during my first year of University.


----------



## redknight (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

6

2.) Do you DM?

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

On occassion there are 3 others in the group that are willing to put on the gm hat. We try to alternate gms.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Our meeting are the guys night out away from the wives.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

A few, Dragon's Lair, War & Pieces, Citadel

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? 

A mix of both 30% module 70% homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? 

Started many years ago (Late 70s)

8.) Who taught you to play? 

Although I had been playing for years before I met them, PirateCat and Kidcthulhu had a large impact in my gaming style back in the mid/late 80s.

I have just started my new campaign. I have an included a write up of what has happened so far under the story hour.


__________________


----------



## olethros (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

>1.) How many players in your group?

5

> 2.) Do you DM?

Occasionally.  I take turns with another person from time to time.

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

See above.  Actually, we're moving to a new format in the fall.  We call it "collaborative DMing".  Basicallly, three co-DM's make up a world and define it.  They each make PC's and take turns DMing.  When a co-DM is not DMing they are playing their PC and have no knowledge of what the other DM's are doing.  This way everyone gets a chance to be a PC some of the time.
Anyone else try this?

>4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

2F/3M

>5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

There is a good one, but it might be going out of buisness.  Trying economic times, neh?

>6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Almost exclusively homebrew with a smatteirng of adventures adapted form Dungeon.

>7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Been playing for about 10 years on and off and I'm 26.

>8.) Who taught you to play?

Self-taught.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 24, 2003)

_1.) How many players in your group?_
Five, occassionally Six

_2.) Do you DM?_
Yes, sometimes. 

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_
Of the six, three of us DM or can DM; one other has experssed interest in GMing, don't know about #5.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_
5 male, 1 female (who is the Occassional #6)

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_
Yes. Visions Cards and Games. God, how that name makes my skin crawl.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_
Almost all homebrew; I'd say at the very least 75%. When we do use a module, it will have significant homebrew elements added or contained within it. 

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_
25 years. 41 this past June. 

_8.) Who taught you to play?_
Tim Blaylock, who was in the SF club I was a member of. Saw him in the back of the game store (the previous one we used to have, Blitzkrieg Hobbies) one day when I went in looking to see if they had a copy of _Chitin_, which I'd seen advertised in _Analog_. He was playing D&D with several other people and I asked what was happening.  Thirty minutes later, my first level magic-user is having his brains dined upon by a Mind Flayer.


----------



## Fictionaut (Jul 24, 2003)

1) How many players in your group? 

Six regulars, and a nebulously large number of infrequent drop-ins.

2) Do you DM?

Yes.

3) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

One other person DMs, he and I pretty much alternate campaigns or sometimes alternate weeks. Everyone else is either unable to hold a campaign together for very long or will do it but immediately jumps at the chance to play when someone offers. Which is too bad, because some of these folks are great DMs.

4) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

One female in the regular group, and two occasional players. Otherwise all male. (Though for a few months the girls outnumbered the guys due to significant others trying the game)

5) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Nope. The local comic shop is quick to get books and has a decent selection but to my knowledge has no gamers on the staff.

6) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Homebrew all the way (well, D&D anyway; I recently ran some Mutants and Masterminds modules due to unfamiliarity with the system)

7) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

About thirteen years, 23.

8) Who taught you to play?

A kid in my fifth grade class.


----------



## Benben (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

> 1.) How many players in your group?

I play on 2 diferent tables and co-DM on a third.   On alternating Tuesdays I'm in a group that has 7 players and 1 dm.  On alternating Fridays I'm on a group that has 5 players and 1 dm.  My Sunday table has 3 regular players, 2 players that attend when they can, and 2 DMs.  

2.) Do you DM?

Yes, I co-DM with my best friend.  We think a lot alike so it works out wonderfully.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

My alternating Friday group is a rotating DM/Campaign situation.  
Theoretically it should change every story arc, but we'll see how that pans out.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Fridays: No women.
Tuesdays: 1 Woman who often has to work.
Friday: Two women, one in her 20s and one in her 50s.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Good gamestore.  Better be since I spend on Saturday a month working at it.  Dark Horse games in Boise Idaho.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Tuesdays has been pure modules, Fridays looks like a mix, and Sundays is 100% homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I've been playing since I moved to Boise in late 1986.  I was ten then and am 27 now.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My best friend, Devlin Berry, and his brothers.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




Hmm...

1. Face-to-face: 6, Email Game 1: 8, Email Game 2: 7
2. I DM the first two
3. Some do.
4. Face-to-face: 50/50, Email Game 1: 6 males: 2 females, Email Game 2: 6 males: 1 female
5. Have a gamestore nearby... it alternates good/bad depending on owner's mood.
6. All my stuff is homebrew, the Email Game 2 is an Egypt game based off (I believe) War in Heliopolis
7. 15 years, since I was 10
8. My friend's uncle, all those many moons ago.


----------



## Malcolm (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Which one? The local home campaign varies between 3 and 7 players, depending on season. The GenCon Legacy campaign varies between 8 and 10 (none attending this year, lots o’ babies arrived!)

2.) Do you DM?

Yep. I assume you mean Dungeon Master and not something more insidious…

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yep. 4 of the local set swap out DM position, and 1 other does world building (he’s working on getting ready to DM), another is a retired DM (Torg rpg). In the GenCon Legacy group 7 DM (includes the local group), but only 1 DM runs the current campaign. 

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Local = all male.  GC = 1 female (though one of the DM/players has various females in his own group)

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yep, got 2. Mayhem and Regal Hobbies, both of which allow in store time and facilities for the local gamers and after hours sessions to run.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Homebrew. I created the world and have 3 other DMs who co-run it with me locally.  Nationally I have about 8 other DMs who use “parallel” world schemes, when I update house rules or find neat articles I pass them along.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

24 years come this Fall, and I’m 32.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Myself.  My older brother had a copy of one of the earliest book sets (the cover had a light blue wash) and I fell in love with it; my mother told me I was too young to play the game (I was 8).  Defiant to the last I demanded to learn how, my brother loaned me his copy of the books and said “If you read this, All of it, and can understand it, I’ll let you play.”  Within 6 months I knew more about the game than he did after playing since Chainmail had come out. 
When I was 10 I started playing AD&D with some other kids at school. We were so giddy about playing the “Advanced” version, and so squirrly in our youth, that we gave ourselves treasure at character creation because the MM listed Elves as Treasure Type G, S, and T!   <salutes old crew>


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

*1.) How many players in your group?*

Actually I left the last group I was in because I quit smoking.  After about 6 months I realized I couldn't take everyone else's secondhand smoke (bad headaches, dizziness).  Originally 6 dedicated players fluctuating up to 9 at times.

*2.) Do you DM?*

I did.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

3 others do.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

1 female exsmoker who left before I did.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

Plenty in Atlanta.  I go to Oxford Games as it's fairly large and closest to me.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

It was about 1/2 and 1/2.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

On and off since 1987. About 7 steady years altogether.  29 yo.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*

My middleschool friends.


----------



## Rossco999 (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

umm, 7  *pokes Gunslinger and AeronBlaze*

2.) Do you DM?

Used to, but not anymore...bad things happen when I dm

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

*points at AeronBlaze* him! it's his fault! he's the dm!

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

All male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Scenario Game and Hobby. it's pretty good, but the game room is packed with W40kers sometimes.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

FR setting hombrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

2 years next week (crap, has it been that long already?!). 17 y/o at the moment

8.) Who taught you to play?

I did...if you can call it teaching


----------



## Southern Oracle (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

*1.) How many players in your group?*
Six, counting myself.

*2.) Do you DM?*
Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
No.  One of the players has not played since 1E, one played 2E but didn't try 3E until my campaign, and one never played D&D before my campaign.  My wife and one other player are experienced with 3E, but both enjoy playing more than DMing.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
One female (my wife) and five males.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
Nord's Games has a decent selection but it's very tiny, as it's in the mall.  There's nowhere to even consider gaming, let alone stand two abreast to look at things.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
Always modules (tweaked of course for the individual campaign).

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
I am 32 (33 next month) and I've been playing since I was 12...going on 21 years.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*
A friend bought the original Basic edition boxed set but was too lazy to read everything in it...I read it and have been DMing ever since.


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Currently 1.  I DM for my 16 year old son.  He prefers SWRPG.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.  I am too much of a control freak to be a player all the time.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

My son does a great job.  He has learned well.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Currently none.  My wife has NO INTEREST and my 12 year old daughter prefers M:TG.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

The Citadel in Groton CT and Sarge's Comic's in New London CT.  Others are around but are not as good as these two.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

I have several "adventures" prepped for pick up games.  I have homebrewed for years.  The prepped adventures include Citadel by the Sea from an old Dragon mag, the Return to Keep on the Borderlands, and the Wandering Trees also from an old Dragon mag.  I have a campaign roughed out from SKR's Against the Giants anniversary module.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

25 years.  I am 42 years old.  Also a Grognard.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Mark Mehlich at Dam Neck, Virginia Navy Base.  We originally used the white box and blue book.  Mark had learned from his older brothers in North Carolina and had a 7th level cleric (everyone go "Oooooooooo!").  We had a group of eight or more most weekends.  I remember each hardcover coming out. We were all sailors far from home and spent many a weekend in one of the base lounges fighting drow, giants, and other ilk.  We have all lost track of each other, I hope they still play.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

_1.) How many players in your group?_
One DM (me), one regular player, and one infrequent player.

_2.) Do you DM?_
Yes.

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_
No. I have complete power. Muuhahahah!

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_
All are male.

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_
I usually shop online, or at a Gamekeeper in a nearby suburb.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_
Started with some modules and WotC free adventures (from the website) but am now shifting over to homebrew.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_
I am 30 and I have been playing off-and-on for 20 years. Yikes!

_8.) Who taught you to play?_
My best friend, when I was a naive 10-year-old. The bastard.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

Tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?
  - 3 plus the DM.  We have a fourth who's in africa at the moment on his honeymoon (poor sense of priorities).

2.) Do you DM?
  - Not this go-around, but I have DM'd more than played in the past.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
  - We have one DM, with some collaboration from friends not part of the group, who share ideas with our DM.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
  - All male, sadly.  We're working on wives and S/O's to join, but it'll take time.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
  - Yep.  L.A. Mood Comics in London, Ontario.  They put the "F" in FLGS.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
  - Entirely homebrew, though we're always open to steal good concepts and try to work them into something we can use.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
  - Playing since about 1979-1980, now 32 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?
  - Originally a school friend introduced me to the game (D&D Basic at that point), but self-taught everything since then.


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

1.) How many players in your group?  6 now

2.) Do you DM? not at the moment. We've got a new DM

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?  Half our group DMs at one point or another.  Myself(Planescape), Alex (FR), and Barney (Gurps, Al-Qadim)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 4 Male, 2 Female 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? There is a store but I wouldn't suggest it.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? At the moment Modules. But usually a good mix of the two

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? I've been playing on and off for 7 years. I'm 23.

8.) Who taught you to play? My best friend tought me how to play.  I played one game and was told we had too many players. So I was made a DM.


----------



## Craer (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Six.  Five and a DM.

2.) Do you DM?

I like to, but I'm really bad at it, so rarely.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Obviously there's one guy who runs the majority of the time, but none of the others run regularly.  One guy has his own game.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

100% male, saddly.  We could use a female touch.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Brave New Worlds, my Favorite Local Gaming Store.  Excellent place, and I know the clerks there by name.  

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

All homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I've been playing ever since 3rd edition came out.  I'm 16.

8.) Who taught you to play?

I taught myself, actually.  To the point where I would get yelled at for studying my core rulebooks harder than my school textbooks.  

-Craer


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Jul 24, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *And that's My Not Quite As Brief As I Had Originally Planned History With Gaming.
> 
> *




It was fascinating though, Djeta...  My fiancee always gives me a funny look when I'm about to head off gaming, that I've come to associate with a mixture of interest and fear.  I've invited her several times in the past to come along and see what it's all about (as it's rather difficult to just describe cold to someone who doesn't know), but she's always shrugged that off and claimed she's not really that interested.

Now I'm wondering just what experiences she's had with creepy people or bigots that may have turned her off the hobby without ever trying it.  Granted I was a really geeky kid, so the strangeness that some gamers are famous for never bothered me, but perhaps that was part of what turned her off.  I should say that your story of growing disenchantment with the roleplayers you were exposed to was almost exactly the inverse of my experience growing up.  Typically it was the people into fashion, music, and "being cool" who were the most judgemental, while the gaming crowd was always very accepting and open-minded.  It's sad you had the experiences you did which kept you away from a fun hobby and interesting people.

I'm really interested now to go home and have a conversation about this, because I know she loves the same kind of epic fantasy movies as I do, she's read LOTR several times, and she's got a wonderful imagination so I know she's got the basic tools to be a good roleplayer.  Perhaps it's just a collection of misperceptions that's keeping her from enjoying another part of my life with me.

Something to think about, anyways.


----------



## Orias (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_
> Tell us about your games, please.
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> ...




1) Right now, 7 people total.
2) Not in this game, although I am going to be DMing a game soon
3) Another has DMed before.
4) 1/7th
5) We have 6 comic book shops in town.
6) It's FR, but the DM homebrewed the story
7) This game has been going for over 1 year, I have been playing for around 12 years.
8) My uncle & cousins.


----------



## Cybern (Jul 24, 2003)

> Tell us about your games, please.
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...




1)    between 2 - 4
2)    Yes, when it's my turn
3)    Yes, almost all players get their turns DMing, but it is not a rotation
4)    My girlfriend is the only girl in, and she DMs more often than the others
5)    Yes! L'Imaginaire (Quebec City)
6)    Never played a module, are they good?
7)    Been playin' for 13 years, and I'm 24
8)    My uncle, who just died a month ago  

That's about it


----------



## Farganger (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

1.) How many players in your group?  
     Fridays: 7
     Saturdays: 8

2.) Do you DM?
     Yes, Fridays.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
     One of my Friday players, DMs the Saturday game.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
     Fridays: 5/2
     Saturdays: 5/3

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
     Yes, Harrington's Comics in Salem is great.  

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
     I DM a campaign revolving around an elaborate homebrew city of my own devising, vaguely connected to Greyhawk.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
     Hm.  I am nearly 40 and have been playing (sporadically) since '75 or '76.  I had a long hiatus after college during graduate school, law school and my first few years of inky-fingered scrivening.

8.) Who taught you to play?
     I taught myself, I guess . . .


----------



## Harker Wade (Jul 24, 2003)

Alrighty time to stop hiding! 

1. 5 players and me.

2. Almost always.  I've been running since high school. At least one game all the time, since college usually more then one.  I usually take December off to recover from burn-out.

3. I ocassionaly get to play in a group out of town and that has one DM and 6 players.

4. None, currently.  But I have had more girls then guys in a campaign.

5. Not in town but about 45 min. away and some really good ones up near Chicago.  I occassionaly make the trek, cause my Mom lives up there.

6. Usually hombrew.  But right now I'm worshipping at the idol of Monte Cook and have been running Banewarrens.  Though I'm framing that with homebrew adventures.

7. I'll be 30 at the end of August and I've been playing since I was twelve.

8. I really can't remember.  Which is strange.


----------



## Malakye (Jul 24, 2003)

We play 2 campaigns, alternating every Monday.  One has 6 players and a DM (me) and the other has 5 players and DM(friend who plays in my group, I play in his).

We currently have no females in either group, unfortunately.

We have a couple gamestores but they are mediocre at best.

Both campaigns are in the Forgotten Realms.  Neither one of us is using modules right now.  I have used them in the past but rarely.

I have been playing for about 13 years, I am 26.

A friend taught me to play.  We didn't use books or anything and we took turns being DM.  It was an awesome way to learn and I think how I learned is what influenced me the most on how I play.  I really enjoy roleplaying and am often taunted by the other players because I tend to make "weaker" characters for the sake of story.


----------



## Mark (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

_1.) How many players in your group?_

In the face to face playtesting I do, currently five or six but not everyone makes it at the same time and I wish we could meet more often.  I will have to do something about that. 

_2.) Do you DM?_

Yup.  And through the years, almost exclusively.

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

I believe they all do but not with our specific group.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

All male at this time, and through many years of gaming that been true the vast majority of the time.

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_

Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

Homebrew except for my RPGA DMing.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

Since 1974 when I was 12.  Played many wargames before then, and sometimes still do.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_

My best friend at the time, Gerald.  Excellent DM and many hours of fun gaming with him, his brothers, and many other friends.


----------



## Treebore (Jul 24, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group? 5

2.) Do you DM? Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? Yes, 2.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 1 female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? Yes, Green Dragon

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? About even.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? 18 years and 37.

8.) Who taught you to play? Jim Shelheimer(sp?) in Virginia Beach, VA in 1985. We were in the Navy.


----------



## Pazu (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

Another lurker steps up to the microphone...



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 1.) How many players in your group?*




Seven.

*



			2.) Do you DM?
		
Click to expand...


*
No, although I've been mulling over the idea lately.

*



			3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
		
Click to expand...


*
Two of the others GM (one of whom is my lovely wife!  ).  We have two campaigns running on alternate weeks.

*



			4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
		
Click to expand...


*
Five male, two female.  Three couples. 

*



			5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
		
Click to expand...


*
Relatively nearby, we have...er, Games Unlimited, I think it's called, in Concord.  When we lived in San Francisco, we used to go to Gamescape relatively often.

*



			6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
		
Click to expand...


*
All homebrew.  I should note that neither of the games I'm currently in are actually D&D; both, coincidentally enough, are BESM Tristat.  My wife runs a Sailor Moon game, while one of the other folks in the group runs a low-fantasy adventure called Roof of the World.

*



			7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
		
Click to expand...


*
I've been playing RPGs since, oh, about 1978 or thereabouts, and I'm 33 now.

*



			8.) Who taught you to play?
		
Click to expand...


*
My best friend at the time and I sort of concurrently figured out the rules to AD&D (1e) as best we could, and ad-libbed what we couldn't understand.  Worked pretty well most of the time.  

-- Pazu


----------



## seasong (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

_1.) How many players in your group?_

Core group: 4 players, 1 GM.
Others: 4 others that I play with. A few others I don't play with, but who are connected to other members.

_2.) Do you DM?_

I GM .

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

There is one other GM for the extended group.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

Core group: 2 girls, 2 boys, and me (boy).
Others: 1 girl, 3 boys.

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_

Dragon's Lair. Very good.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

Homebrew. I've never run a module.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

20+ years. I'm 30 years old. I stopped playing Let's Pretend because I discovered dice.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_

Every player I've ever had in my group. Other than that, I taught myself.


----------



## s/LaSH (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*

1.) How many players in your group?

Three. Me, a guy I knew at school, and a guy he knew at school and I knew at University.

2.) Do you DM?

Yup.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Nope.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

MMM. Not... not to construe that as an actual sound. Quite the opposite. Don't read that aloud, it's not what it sounds like. Gibber gibber.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

All I know is Graphic, it's where I gets me comics from. Not the biggest, but it works.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Homebrew. Haven't used a published module yet.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

22 years of age, been playing for 12 of them.

8.) Who taught you to play?

I did. What is this, a trick question? It probably helps that the black Basic box set (with the red dragon on the front) came with a tutorial-type thing... something more games should do, really.


----------



## Severion (Jul 25, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

5 players 1 DM

2.) Do you DM?

every time

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

no

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

2F/4M

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Not realy

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Does dungeon count.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

since '85/since '71 

8.) Who taught you to play?

Me


----------



## MattyHelms (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




1.) Currently there's eight players.  We'll be losing two in September (not to a planned ritual murder or anything; they're moving).  I usually play with much less.
2.) I'm not running anything right now.  I usually only DM about half the time
3.) Just one DM right now - we're dedicated to our Buffy campaign.
4.) 5 men/ 3 women
5.) GAMES PLUS!!!!! 
6.) All homebrew for the Buffy.  I largely do homebrew 'cause I'm so cheap.  NO, I MEAN CREATIVE, yes, creative.
7.) Been playing since 1981.  I'm 32 bitter, haggard years old, so that's over half my life sitting around a room pretending to be a halfling rogue or something.
8.) Not a "who", but I learned by reading the D&D Basic book.  I then ran into people who converted their characters into Marvel Super Heroes characters (after cleaning out all the planes of Hell) and granted their wish spells to female superheroes in exchange for, umm, "favors."  It took me a while to find better people to game with.

Later,
Matt


----------



## Wombat (Jul 25, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Currently 5 beside myself (6 all told)

2.) Do you DM?

Yep.  Earned the nickname "The Ref" fair & square.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Occasionally, but I am the prime DM.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

4 male, 2 female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Games Unlimited in Concord, CA-- HI RICH!

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Entirely homebrew.  I hold very little truck with pre-packaged adventures.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I'm 44; started rpgs Labor Day weekend 1976; did miniatures battles & AH/SPI boardgames before then.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Me.  When I picked up the Three Little Books (pre-AD&D, pre-Basic, pre-everything) there was no one else who had even HEARD of rpgs.  Taught myself, taught my friends, and now teach young 'uns.

Gamings in my blood.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?*




2+me (pshaww...)



> *2.) Do you DM?*




Yup, nearly all the time.



> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*




Once in a blue moon.



> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*




All male.



> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*




Comic Store West in York.



> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*




Homebrew all the way.



> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*




Since '92.  I'm 26.



> *8.) Who taught you to play?*




My friend Nick.


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 25, 2003)

> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 
> ...




1.) 5
2.) Almost always
3.) Once every 3-4 sessions another player runs either Star Wars D6 or D&D
4.) Not including me, 3M/2F
5.) Yes- an excellent one actually.  Valhalla's Gate.
6.) All homebrew- been running the same campaign in my homebrew world for the last 12 years.
7.) I'm 29, and started gaming when I was 10.
8.) Some friends in grade school.  On a sleepover one night, the old brother of one my friends offered to run the Villiage of Hommlet for us (this was in '83 I think).  I was hooked immediately- we had a blast, and for 10 year-olds, there was surprisingly little hack-n-slash  It took me about a year to convince my parents D&D wasn't evil, and my dad actually gamed with us for a while.


----------



## Ruavel (Jul 25, 2003)

> _1.) How many players in your group?_



The group I play in has been rapidly diminishing since a bunch of our friends headed over to the other side of  the country... we used to have sessions of 8 people... now we're done to 5...



> _2.) Do you DM?_



If you consider trying to think of new & inventive ways to kill players DMing, then Yes...!





> _3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_



A little while ago one of the other guys started a FR game and this Sunday another member will DMing his first campaign..



> _4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_



 4 guys and 1 lady...



> _5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_



even though they sometimes take forever to order things in for you, Tactics (in the middle of the CBD) is awesome...



> _6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_



My campaign is a homebrew (taken over from one of the other players when he left for Canberra)... One FR... and the new game will be run mainly from modules....



> _7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_



I'm 28 and I've been playing for 15 years...



> _8.) Who taught you to play?_



A few different groups depending on the system we're talking about, but all of them close friends...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 25, 2003)

1.) When my pal Sticks is in town, 7, otherwise it's usually 6--not including myself...which leads me tooooooo.....

2.) Yes, I most certainly DM 

3.) My partner in DMing would be Fayredeth here from the boards--though he really hasn't gotten behind the screen in quite a while.

4.) Me, Ed, Nathan, Sticks, Chuck = 5 guys
Alyson, Dana, Pam = 3 girls

5.) Games Plus is a half-hour interstate drive away.  I'd drive an hour and a half to get to that place. I love it dearly and only buy my RPG purchases from there.

6.) Originally, I used a lot of modules, and still have a decent stack of them on my shelves.  For this current campaign, I've almost entirely used homebrew adventures and have been having a lot of fun with it.  It's more work, but you learn a whole helluva lot by doing things yourself.  Not to mention you don't constantly have to look down and read for things if you get asked a question.  (Now technically, you don't have to if you're running a published scenario, but... it's a hard habit to break)

7.) I've been playing for 7 years and I'm 18 years and 8 months old. 

8.)  Oddly enough, I was introduced to the game through my grandma.  She's a very, very cool lady.  She didn't really remember any of the rules, but because of her PHB, I got to know what the rules were.  My neighbors, former D&D players with my grandmother and her son, my uncle, were mainly responsible for the rules I learned.  We played old-school 1e and had a blast.  Keep on the Borderlands, then straight into Hommlett and Moathouse, and then the Temple of Elemental Evil.  After that, we quested after the "Heartstone" and then went into that cesspool that is the Tomb of Horrors.  Speaking to Nightshade McFalidor, my first character, he had this to say: "That bastard killed my brother and embarassed me to death!  Do you know how hard it is to slog through a swamp with waist high-water BUCK NAKED?!  You haven't felt true fear until you're worried about getting a leach on body parts that aren't supposed to see the light of day!!  I'll get that pile of bones someday!!!"  

Sounds like Nightshade's a wee bit bitter...


----------



## Imperialus (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> *



*
6 



			2.) Do you DM?
		
Click to expand...


occasionally



			3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
		
Click to expand...


4 of us have taken a hand at it at one point or another



			4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
		
Click to expand...


my sister and one other so 2/6



			5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
		
Click to expand...


Sentry Box.  It's only a 10 minute walk from the place we play.



			6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
		
Click to expand...


Normally homebrewed, our current DM has never tried her hand at it before though so she's running us through the WoTC adventures.



			7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
		
Click to expand...


I've been playing since I was 9 and am 21 now so 12 years.



			8.) Who taught you to play?
		
Click to expand...


my cousin (after much nagging)*


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 25, 2003)

PowerWordDumb said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It was fascinating though, Djeta...  My fiancee always gives me a funny look when I'm about to head off gaming, that I've come to associate with a mixture of interest and fear.  I've invited her several times in the past to come along and see what it's all about (as it's rather difficult to just describe cold to someone who doesn't know), but she's always shrugged that off and claimed she's not really that interested.
> 
> ...





Quite possibly. Let us know how it goes  

I know for me, I was always interested in the game, and I know that the vast majority of gamers are way more my type of people than the fashion "cool" set. 
But the people who turned me off from gaming at first were just downright mean and snobbish and sometimes that's enough to make a person wary of others who share that hobby. 

Thankfully I know now (and always rather suspected) they are a small minority in a group of otherwise wonderful people.


----------



## Fevil (Jul 25, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

2 currently, although I do have a very part-time third player

2.) Do you DM?

Always

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

1 of my players does, although Im not currently playing that game

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

100% male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Its called Static and is located in Glasgow, Scotland

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

I tend to mix my homebrew with a few modules. My current campaign has Necromancer Games` ToA and RA modules involved so far.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Ive been playing approx 14 years and am 30 years old

8.) Who taught you to play?

I did, I bought the basic Red set of D&D and went from there.


Enjoy


----------



## sparhawk (Jul 25, 2003)

*Lurker*

1.) How many players in your group?

My group just broke up cause 2 people are moving to Wisconsin

2.) Do you DM?

Never. I don't have the time to do all that would be required

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

3 others traded DM duties.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

1 Female\ 4 males

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Talon Comics/ I have heard it is good but have not had a chance to get there. Heres to hoping I can get there soon though

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Each DM has there own Homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I've Been playing on and off since 1978. I am now 33 (just had a b-day on the 21st) 

8.) Who taught you to play?

I did, I bought the basic Red set of D&D and went from there.


----------



## Siridar (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Lurkers, Non-Genconners, Tell us about your games, please!*



> 1.) How many players in your group?



Me, 4 other "regulars", plus 3 who show every once in a while and 2 that show for a week or two at a time before disappearing for months (one in school far away, the other living in another state)



> 2.) Do you DM?



85% of the time



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



1 other "regular" DM's



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



We recently added some new members to the group (counted in q.1), one of which is the SO of the other. She likes to roll dice and kill things.



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



The Compleat Strategist. Well, it's close to where I work.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



I used to do homebrew, but now I'm using all the stuff I bought. Usually my Homebrew, Planescape or Midnight.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I strated playing in the 6th grade. That was 12 years ago. I'm 24.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



I learned from a friend while trying to create a math game as extra credit for my math class.


----------



## Mark (Jul 25, 2003)

Lots of great input.  Thanks!  Please be sure to post to the other two parts of the informal survey and let your voice be heard - 

Survey #2 - The DM's Percentage

Survey #3 - The Gaming Ideal

And don't forget to check out and bookmark the very useful thread - 

DMing Advice

Thanks, again!


----------



## Gnarlo (Jul 27, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




Sigh, always have to resurrect threads from page 3 after a busy work week 

1) 3 to 7 depending on people's schedules
2) I currently DM.
3) 1 other DMs from time to time, but not in a while
4) half and half for the last year
5) Yep, Tyche's Games
6) about a 50-50 blend, like a good chicory coffee
7) 38 years old, playing for 24 years
8) Self taught


----------



## Eosin the Red (Aug 2, 2003)

Here is one for you Mark.   

1.) How many players in your group?
*30-33 Players + 1 DM*

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
_One or two do_

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
_25 men - 5 women_

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
_*Yes, Game Headquarters in OKC, USA*_

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
_Homebrew but set in Birhtright_

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
_20 Years, 35 Years! Whooooo, I made the double-decade club._

8.) Who taught you to play?
_A buddy._


----------



## Celtavian (Aug 2, 2003)

*re*



> 1.) How many players in your group?




3



> 2.) Do you DM?




Yes. I DM about 50% of the time currently.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Another guy DM's about 50% of the time. The other player has been doing an adventure here and there, and is planning to run a campaign.



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




All male. We have yet to meet a female gamer in our area sadly.



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




We live in Washington, so we have many gamestores near us including a few WotC stores.

I have a little independent store near me. They can't seem to keep gaming books in stock, so I don't know if I would call them good.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




About 50/50. I use the FRCS, so I mix it up. 



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




32 years old. I have been playing for roughly 22 years, since I was 10.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?




I received the little Red Basic Set one Christmas, and I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Dalmuti (Aug 2, 2003)

1) Two different groups.  Group A) has 7, Group B) has 3
2) Yes I DM, all the time in group B, sometimes in A
3)  Other People DM.  Yes 2
4)  1 female in group B
5)  The Game Castle.  Fullerton California  They are in the yellow pages.
6)  Use campaign settings that are premade, but homebrew adventures within those settings.
7)  I have been playing for about 10 years now.
8)  A guy who ran an 2nd Edition game a friend of mine was in... he didn't like me much so I struck out on my own soon after.


----------



## greymist (Aug 2, 2003)

> 1.) How many players in your group?



4 + DM in one, and 3 + DM in the other.


> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes.


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?/QUOTE]
> Yes, 1 other DM.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paulewaug (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.*



*




1.) How many players in your group?

Click to expand...



5 total




2.) Do you DM?

Click to expand...



yes 50% of the time




3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Click to expand...



one other, 50% of the time
One other has voiced interest in DMing (for "All Flesh Must Be Eaten" so that may not count for a D&D poll?! )




4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Click to expand...



3 males, 2 females
both dms are male.




5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Click to expand...



yeah there is a great FLGS (plug for "Z-Games" woohoo ) very near by, a "Mom and Pop" well except they don't have children (!?) heh! They have a large number of tables with great terrain and some computers set up as wll for PC gaming, mostly to keep the really young crowd busy I think.  They have lots of open and scheduled wargaming events and "paint jams." I buy a good piece of my rpg stuff there, they are great about special ordering stuff.

There is also a "Comic shop" that carries a nice array /selection of gaming products and does do some in-store gaming as well.
This a pretty large bussiness (Things From Another World, aslo owned by Mike Richards(?) the owner of Dark Horse Comics).

There is a 3rd store not too far away (about 20-25 minutes on the weekend) that carries a good chunk of wargames and rpg stuff. They have a freindly "30 day return policy" (with your receipt) that makes we wish sometimes that I could trade in stuff I bought on eaby (But at least that stuff was super cheap ) It is a litteral "Mom and Pop" shop, in fact a "Grandma and Gradnpop" shop now.




6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Click to expand...



Moduels so far but I rework tons of the stuff in them, IMHO the better the module the more I Want (not Need) to change it.
If I don't like I probably won't even try to salvage it, but if it has some really good elements that fit my campaign than I'll tweak away.




7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Click to expand...


 33 years old, sort of played since I was @12, but not "non-stop."




8.) Who taught you to play? 

Click to expand...



"Self tought", also using the "Red Box" with the Erol Otis cover that included Keep on the Borderlands, (I love that module!! If it wasn't for this exact boxed set I never would have gotten into it. The art and imagination just drew me in, even when I couldn't play I would pick up some AD&D mods just to read.)
I did get some exposure to AD&D before buying the basic set and then later I got to play with a coupld of friends for a while before not getting to play again for several years.. 

well that is more than my .02 worth, thanks for your time, hope that wasn't "TMI!"*


----------



## Mach2.5 (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Formerly, 10 including DM. Currently, 3 including DM.

2.) Do you DM?

Mostly.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

For our previous large group, we had two DMs, myself (a better storyteller and NPC actor) and another (a much better number cruncher, combat handler, and fetch monkey). Currently, only I am a DM.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

There were 7 men and 3 women. Now there are 2 men and 1 woman.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yes. Its called All American Comics & Cards. There are alos retail bookstores that carry RPG material (Waldenbooks and Barnes & Nobles).

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Some modules adapted to our homebrew and playtesting Dark Sun campaign.


7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I'm 27 and have been playing for *runs out of fingers* 14 years now, give or take a year.

8.) Who taught you to play?

A group of friends, however briefly. I then taught myself from a tattered copy of the 1e DMG and the Red Box D&D.


----------



## Ry (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...


----------



## reutbing0 (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 5-6 (depend on who can make it to which game)
> ...


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?*




Seven, including the DM.



> *2.) Do you DM?*




Yes.



> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*




Occasionally, when we fall short of the full group.  We have three "secondary" GMs.



> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*




Six male, one female.



> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*




GameScape.  It's a pretty good store, but things are much cheaper online, so I only buy from GameScape when time is of the essence.



> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*




A fairly even mix of both.



> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*




I'm 35.  I've been playing since I was 14.  I just attended my 17th GenCon.



> *8.) Who taught you to play?*




Self-taught.  I found a tattered copy of the old D&D Expert Rules on my schoolbus one day, and went from there.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Four of us

2.) Do you DM?

Not at the moment (miracle of miracles)

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

One (he's an awesome DM too)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

4 Males 1 Female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yes. Drexoll Games (www.drexollgames.com)

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

20-odd years..32

8.) Who taught you to play?

The Devil


----------



## Purzel (Aug 2, 2003)

> 1.) How many players in your group?



 5 to 6 players.


> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes.


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Yes, two others.


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



 Two females, rest males.


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



 No good stores here.


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



 We do modules and homebrew, background world is completely homebrew.


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you



 27, 10 years.


> 8.) Who taught you to play?



 Taught it myself.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?*



4, including the DM


> *2.) Do you DM?*



Yes, every now and then


> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*



Yes, two of them. And we've been trying to talk the last one to DM too


> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*



3 male, 1 female


> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*



One is 30 km away, a Finnish store called Fantasiapelit (translates into Fantasygames)


> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*



Homebrew, due to the trouble of translating modules into Finnish


> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*



Since 3E came out. 18 years


> *8.) Who taught you to play?*



The group learned together


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2003)

1. Six

2. Yes

3. Yes, 2 others

4. All male

5. Yup - Dragon's Lair in Austin; Pegasus Games when I lived in Madison

6. Mostly homebrew for me.  Occasional module is used.

7. 21 years gaming, 28 years old.

8. Largely self taught (picked up the D&D basic set with some kids on the playground!)


----------



## Gundark (Aug 2, 2003)

*answers*

1)6 players and a DM
2)yes i do
3)yes/1 other he runs a savage species campaign
4)2 females
5)Well it a good store...great white in prince george...overcharges for stuff though
6)homebrew....sometimes use published stuff and modify it
7) been playing for 17 years...am 29 years old
8) kid at school, but got the red box for christmas shortly after and taught myself. 
9) playing a steampunk D&D game


----------



## Sesostris (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group? 5

2.) Do you DM? Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? Half our group DMs at one point or another. One other GM.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 5 male, 1 female.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? Fantask, in Copenhagen, Denmark.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? Almost exclusively homebrew. I get inspired by modules, though.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? Been playing 11 years, and I'm 28 now.

8.) Who taught you to play? A friend invited me to a newly-started RPG club.


----------



## Yair (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
4+DM in one, 5+DM in the other.

2.) Do you DM?
Yes, in one.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
One, the DM in the other group.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
1 female.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
No. The ONLY gamestore i know of in my country is in the same city where we play, though (not closeby).

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
A good mixture, I reckon.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
On and off for 17 years or so, and 27.

8.) Who taught you to play?
I don't remember...


----------



## TrickyUK (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

4

2.) Do you DM?

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Not yet

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

3 male, 1 female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Not really, use internet and mail order

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Modules tailored to fit campaign

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Have been playing since I was 16, now 29

8.) Who taught you to play?

A friend from school


----------



## Winternight (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 1.) How many players in your group
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...



1)
First group: 2+some extras(they come or stay away) +DM
Second group: 5 + DM
Third group: 5-6 +DM
Fouth group: 4+DM
2)
First group:no
Second group: yes
Third group: no
Fouth group: yes
3)
all: most (3/5) DM, but not in this particiular group.
4)
all: at least one.
5)
one FLGS, two LGSs. 
6)
about half half
7)
more then half of my life and I am somewhat over 30.
8)
we bought the old (red) D&D box and taught it our self.
and the second evening we had house rules. After some weeks every Dm has his own rules, his owh campaign setting, ... .


----------



## Fenes 2 (Aug 2, 2003)

> *1.) How many players in your group?*




3 players + 1 DM each in my 2 D&D groups.



> *2.) Do you DM?*




Almost always in one group, roughly 50-75% of the time in the other.



> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*




2 players have run adventures in one group, in the other group there is a co-DM.



> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*




Both groups only have male players.



> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*




Not anymore. I order online.



> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*




Only homebrew. I ran a free adventure from WotC once, but that is it for my DMing career.



> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*




I have been playing since 1992, and I am 29 years old.



> *8.) Who taught you to play?*




A friend taught me the basics of AD&D 2E.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
3

2.) Do you DM?
yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Everyone in the group is a good DM. We take turns, rotating every few months. 

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
all male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Temple Games, run by cover artist Henry Higginbotham (check your PHB...)

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Almost always homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Since 1984. I am now 28. 

8.) Who taught you to play?
Dear old dad.


----------



## Zarrock God of Evil (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1.) 4 

2) Yes

3) No

4) All male

5) Yes a great one - Goblin Gate.

6) Mostly homebrew - but just ran RttToEE

7) I've been playing for 15 years and I'm 24 years old

8) Myself - later my older cousin gave me some tips.

-Zarrock


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) 5 to 8 (DM included)

2.) Yes.

3.) At the moment: no. But two showed interest.

4.) Minimum (our most constant group): 3 m / 2 f
At maximum: 5 m / 3 f

5.) No, sadly.

6.) Homebrew (90+ %)

7.) Roleplaying: for 15-16 years. I'm 29.

8.) Myself   (other systems, then 2e)


Take a look at some of our gaming sessions


----------



## Clint (Aug 2, 2003)

_1.) How many players in your group?_

Two: EN board member SnowDog and another player. Lean times. Two players is the bare minimum, and sometimes it feels pretty thin. But interviewing random players hasn't worked out yet; we've had pretty lousy experiences with posting information and trying to find a new random player. The last guy was a guy with a family (and so I think: "mature") who showed up and then lied on his important rolls in plain view. Sigh. He didn't work out. SnowDog and I could write a long essay on this stuff.

_2,3.) Do you DM? Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

SnowDog and I take turns running campaigns. Right now, I'm enjoying playing in his game.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

All men here. I keep trying to bring my girlfriend into it, because she'd like it, but we'd have to play something simpler like Spycraft or BESM to get over the "encyclopedia of rules" issue. SnowDog's wife used to like to play, but also doesn't enjoy a huge amount of rules, and is the worst dieroller I've ever ever ever seen.

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_

Yup: Danger Planet on Spruce Street in Waltham, Massachusetts. Nice people, decent selection. They don't get RPG books as frequently as I'd like, and they don't always have everything I want, so I turn to the internet about half the time.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

Both. Right now, SnowDog's running a straight Banewarrens campaign, and he's mentioned that he has a campaign log on Monte's boards. Our last campaign, which I ran, had a string of looted prepackaged modules in the frame of a homebrew world. Modules are nice because if they're quality, a prepackaged game has less prep time than homebrew.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

I'm twenty-seven and I've been playing on and off since nine years old.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_

I taught myself when my mother bought me the old Red Box Basic set for my birthday. She wasn't interested in learning anything about it; she just wanted me to read more. It worked. 

_(edit: italic questions)_


----------



## Sketchpad (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 1.) How many players in your group? *



My current group has 8 members.



> *2.) Do you DM?*



Yup.  In fact, I'm the main DM/GM.



> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*



There are 2 others who GM, but only when I need a break (which is roughly two months a year).




> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*



6:2 ATM ... though I've had groups that were dominantly female before 




> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*



Yup ... Fantastic Planet.



> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*



Homebrew all the way.  I use some printed material to supplement my campaign worlds.



> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*



22 Years ... Old enough 



> *8.) Who taught you to play?*



Friends of mine in school.  They asked if I'd like to play some RPGs, I said "what's that?" and they showed me 



> *Answer any or all of the above, please...  *



Consider it done


----------



## FungiMuncher (Aug 2, 2003)

*1.) How many players in your group?* 
I'm in two groups:
Saturday: 7 people
Sunday: 8 people

*2.) Do you DM?* 
Sat: rarely
Sun: almost always

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?* 
Sat: Most of us take turns DMing.
Sun: One other player has another group in which he is DM.  

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?* 
Sat: All male, though there were some female friends in years past.
Sun: Only one regular player is female, though we had a daughter of another player in for a few sessions.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?* 
Yes, Ravenstone Games, the Soldiery, and the Guardtower.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?* 
Sat: Depends on the GM, it's a definite mixture.
Sun: My campaign is hombrew, with an occasional droped-in generic module.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?* 
I've been playing for about 23 years (since a freshman in high school).  I'm now 38 years old.  

*8.) Who taught you to play?* 
The first game I ever played in I was the DM!  I taught myself, but only became reasonably good at it when I joined another group.

Edit:
*9. What are you playing at the moment?* 
Sat: Rifts (I'd like to start an XCrawl campaign)
Sun: D&D, and we're switching to 3.5 this week!  (I better get to reading those new rules!)


----------



## thasic (Aug 2, 2003)

1) I play with a total of six people.

2) I am the lucky DM of the present campaign.

3)Two other members DM campaigns of there own from time to time. We tried a shared world campaign where several people DM the same campaign several times.

4)Five men and one woman.

5)Yea, Dream Wizards. and the internet of course.

6)I use printed material to get my juices flowing when making up my adventures. 

7) We have been playing for 25 years. We are all around 40 years old.

8) I was taught to play by the good folks at TSR way back when 3E was just D&D.


----------



## dpmcalister (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group? *12, but we normally split into 2 different groups*

2.) Do you DM? *Yes*

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? *Yes, roughly all (although some have only just started out as DMs)*

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? *1 female, the rest males*

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? *The next town, Worcester, has Format. A local, independent that also sells board games, CCGs, and computers games.*

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? *A mixture of both - depends on the DM*

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? *Playing for 19 years and I'm 32*

8.) Who taught you to play? *I did *


----------



## scarymonkey (Aug 2, 2003)

1 -  seven

2 -  Sometimes

3 - Yes, three people have dm'ed

4 - All male

5 - No

6 - Both

7 - I've played for 22 years and I'm 37

8 - The old blue book edition of D&D


----------



## SnowDog (Aug 2, 2003)

*Yeah, that's me*



			
				Clint said:
			
		

> _1.) How many players in your group?_
> 
> Two: EN board member SnowDog and another player. Lean times.



By this he means myself, him, and one other player.  Two players and one GM.  I agree with his points, two is the bare minimum.  We've done some one-on-one work and it just wasn't as fun.  It was work.  Sometimes it was rewarding work, but ... no, I don't think I'd go back to it.

The rest of his answers apply for me, too, obviously (about the game makeup, etc).

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

I'm turning 30 in a couple weeks.  I've been playing on and off since I was 12 or 14, I guess.  I'm not sure the exact date.  

_8.) Who taught you to play?_

Self-taught.  D&D was "the devil" so we played Dr. Who, Batman, and some spy game before we discovered Middle Earth roleplaying.  As the oldest/most-bookish in the group I ran with at that age, I became GM by default.  I didn't play D&D at all until 3E came out, and Clint decided to run a game in it.

(EDIT, remove extra tag)


----------



## willpax (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
5-6 plus me, the DM. 

2.) Do you DM?
Yes, practically all the time (the others game without me quite often, but, when I'm gaming, I'm DMing). 

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
See above. 

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
All male. 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Don't know. 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
All homebrew. 

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
On and off since 6th grade (1980). I'm still playing with the same people, hence the gender distribution. 

8.) Who taught you to play?
We taught ourselves with the original D&D box set. Elves as a class, anyone?


----------



## wizardoftheplains (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group? 6 in the first group, 5 in the second
> 
> ...


----------



## Peskara (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

     5 (4+DM) usually. Occasionally only 3.

2.) Do you DM?

     No.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

     A couple do, but for other groups.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

     I'm usually the only female. Occasionally there is one other female player.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

     Yes. Pastimes.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

     All homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

     20, maybe 22 years. I'm 33.

8.) Who taught you to play?

     My best friend at the time.


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) 3-4

2.) yes

3.) 2

4.) Me included, typicaly 3-4 male, 1 female

5.) L'Amusance and Mythe et Legende 

6.) homebrew stuff

7.) 7 years playing, 21 years old

8.) A friend


----------



## The Dungeon Master (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

5. including me.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, 2.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

2 Female, 3 Male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

There is a gamestore but I wouldn't call it good. The owner is an ass and its only a matter of time before he runs all his customers away.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

50/50 but the game world is homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I'm 28 and I've been playing almost 15 years.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Me, friends, the first game session taught me nearly everything.


----------



## Dread0395 (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?  5-7

2.) Do you DM? Yes, but can't play enough!

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? Yes, 2

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 1-2 female, 4-5 male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? Yep, I work at one! It's Comic Book World, Cincinnati, Ohio 513.661.6300

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? Homebrew, though I use modules for source material

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? Playing since 1980 or so, am 31

8.) Who taught you to play? My cousin Scott currently serving in Iraq!


Eric the Dread0395


----------



## scourger (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
Seven (7).

2.) Do you DM?
Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Yes, five (5) others, in theory.  One (1) for D&D only.  One (1) for mostly non-D&D games.  One (1) did Wheel of Time before we quit it.  Two (2) others did two (2) & four (4) weeks of D&D, respectively.  

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
All male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
No.  Our two (2) game stores have closed within the past year.  There are four (4) passable comics & card game stores that carry some role playing games.  

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
For me, it depends on the game.  I prefer modules for D&D.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
23 years, off & on.  I'm 33.

8.) Who taught you to play?
A friend of mine in 5th grade who had the Basic box.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 2, 2003)

1. 6 players, 1 dm

 2. yes, i am the dm

 3. no, i am the sole dm

 4. 1 female, 5 males, male dm. altho 2 men are playing women.

 5. i wish!

 6. all homebrew all the time 

 7. playing 23-24 years, i am 33

 8. noone, consequently my early games were a terrible mish mash of poorly understood and blatantly ignored rules


----------



## Robert (Aug 2, 2003)

> 1.) How many players in your group?



5, including the GM and one player who has only been with us for one session so far.


> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes.


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Yes, 3 besides me. One has been our primary GM for years, one hasn't GMed in years and one (the new player) who GMs another group (which I'm also part of, but don't count as my "primary")


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



Male only, I'm afraid...


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Nope, the last good one closed over a year ago. Nowadays we order all our stuff online.


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Homebrew exclusively (rarely inspired by modules.)


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I started when I was 9, but paused from 11 till 15. Now I am 21.


> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Sadly my first GM didn't (which led to my absence from the table). It was collective learning of the whole group when I retried at 15.


----------



## thalmin (Aug 2, 2003)

> *
> 1.) How many players in your group?*



7, counting DM



> *2.) Do you DM?*



Yes



> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*



2 on rare occasion



> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*



6 to 1



> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*



Yes, Games Plus  



> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*



Homebrew



> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*



Group together 7 years. Me playing 23 years, I am 54.



> *8.) Who taught you to play?*



One of my Boy Scouts


----------



## Dire Wolf (Aug 2, 2003)

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group? 8

2.) Do you DM? Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? 1 other DM

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 6 Male/2 Female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?  Yes, Monkeyhead games and Men at Arms 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?  Modules (Northern Journey)

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?  Been playing on and off for 18 years...  I am 28.

8.) Who taught you to play?  A friend in 5th grade


----------



## skinnydwarf (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

In the group I DM, there are 7 players.  I am in three other games as a player that meet sporadically, (as does my group).

2.) Do you DM?

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Four people in the group I DM run other games as well.  I am in two of those games.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

2/7.  In the past two other girls played, but not at the same time as these, so it's pretty much always been 2/7.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

I buy most of my games at the local comic store, Dewey's Comic City.  There are other gamestores, about half an hour, hour away, but I'd prefer to support Dewey's, as I've been going there since I was about ten.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

My game is all homebrew, the other D&D game I play is almost all modules.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I am 23, and have been playing since I was 13, so ten years.

8.) Who taught you to play?

A friend I knew from school/Boy Scouts.


----------



## Vrecknidj (Aug 2, 2003)

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?  10, 11 if you count me

2.) Do you DM? Usually

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? One other person semi-regularly DMs

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? No females

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? No

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? 99% homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? I've been playing for 23 years, I'm 35.

8.) Who taught you to play? My cousin.


----------



## Daeinar (Aug 2, 2003)

*1.) How many players in your group?* 

6. 5 Players, 1 DM.

*2.) Do you DM?*

Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?* 

No.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

Only males.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

No.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

Mainly modules out of DUNGEON Magazine, changed to form a camapaign. Playing CotSQ right now.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

Playing for 8 years. 22 years old.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*

A friend from school.


----------



## Coggy (Aug 2, 2003)

*1.) How many players in your group? * 

5 Players, 1 DM

*2.) Do you DM?* 

Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? * 

Yes, three others do DM as well.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?* 

Only males.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?* 

Yes, Beutelsend. RPGs, Miniatures and Books.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?* 

50/50. Mostly Monte Cook Adventures (RttToEE, Banewarrens, Dungeon Magazine)

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?* 

I'm 26 and I'm playing for 18 years.

*8.) Who taught you to play?* 

A friend of mine got into D&D and taught it to me.


----------



## Zudrak (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1st Campaign Answers

1.) 7 (including DM)
2.) Yes 
3.) No, 0 
4.) 4 M / 3 F
5.) 2, Actually: Legends in Deptford Mall, NJ & Gamer's Realm in Cinnaminson, NJ
6.) Modules

2nd Campaign Answers

1.) 4 (incl. DM)
2.) Yes
3.) No, 0
4.) 2 M / 2 F
5.) (see above)
6.) 50% Modules, 50% Homebrew

Generic Answers

7.) 21 years and I am 30.
8.) My brother and I were self-taught when our parents bought us the D&D Basic Set in 1982.


----------



## Threedub (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1. 4 usually, sometimes more, sometimes less

2. All the time

3. The only time I don't DM is when we pull out the old Hero Quest game.

4. 4 males (including myself) and 1 female

5. The only gamestore close to me is Queen City Collectibles.  Great place for Hero Clix and CCG, horrible place for PRG's.  There is another called Valhalla's Gate that is excellent, but an hour away.

6. Modules at first, but homebrew the rest of the time.

7. I've been playing for 12 years now and I'm 26.

8. I mostly taught myself, but I had help from an older cousin and my ex-girlfriend's father.


Kane


----------



## Sholari (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1) 5 players, 1 dm
2) Yes
3) Yes, one other... plus a couple former DMs
4) All guys, though my fiance will play occasionally
5) At least one fairly comprehensive game shop
6) Modules with a lot of customization, integration, and reshuffling
7) 30 years... 23 years
8) Older kid in the neighborhood


----------



## Hurtoc (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

5 players, 1 DM

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

In this campaign it's just me DM'ing, but 2 of the players DM their own games.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

All male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

WizKid's store front is out here, plus 2 WOTC stores nearby.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

All homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

20 years, 28 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Some random dude that was my older brother's friend.


This current campaign is Play By Email/Post that helps bring together friends from University who have now scattered. It's been going on for over 2 years and has about 5 months left if the party survives!


----------



## Greybar (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
Eight (7 Players, 1 GM)

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Two of them within the past two years

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
7 male, 1 female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yes - Spare Time Shop, Marlborough MA

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
On and off over past 25ish years (I'm 33)

8.) Who taught you to play?
me


----------



## Ssressen (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?*




7 players, 1 DM



> *2.) Do you DM?*




Yes



> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*




Yes, one, and he DMs another game



> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*




2 females and 6 males



> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*




no game store near by



> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*




Almost always homebrew



> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*




13 years playing, 26 YO



> *8.) Who taught you to play?*




A cousin, and my brother.


----------



## drakhe (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
group1=4,grp2=4,grp3=6

2.) Do you DM?
yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
grp1=none,grp2=3,grp3=1

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
(saddly) all 3 groups all male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Celtic Cross gaming store(15min walking distance)

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Modules with some homebrew when the inspiration hits me

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
37, playing for 4 years

8.) Who taught you to play?
I learned throgh observation so I guess all people I played with


----------



## DragonLancer (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Including me, there are 6.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Others have given it a go, but I'm the only one who is a consistant DM.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Sadly, we're an all male group.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yes. Its called First Compute. Its mainly a PC/console based computer games store, but it has more RPG stock than I've seen in dedicated gaming stores.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

About 50/50.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I've been playing since 1987 and I'm 30 come October.

8.) Who taught you to play?

A friend at school.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, I'll give this one a shot, but it will take awhile. LOL



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.*



Sure. I love threads like this!
*



			1.) How many players in your group?
		
Click to expand...


*Depends. Some nights it's as few as 3 of us (counting me, the DM), but some times it is as many as 10 if I let my 2 kids play.
*



			2.) Do you DM?
		
Click to expand...


*Usually. I'm starting to get a little burnt on DMing though. I've been DMing for about 4 years straight for this group.
*



			3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
		
Click to expand...


*One guy tries his hand at d20 Modern GMing (he's better than I am at it), but for the most part, I DM
*



			4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
		
Click to expand...


*Some nights it's 1 out of 3, but others it's 4 out of 10.
*



			5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
		
Click to expand...


*No good gaming stores, but the lady who runs the local bookstore (O'Toole Bookseller) orders all our stuff for us that we ask for, no matter how bizarre.
*



			6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
		
Click to expand...


*Homebrew. I haven't seen a decent module that my players wouldn't do an end-around run on in about 8 years.
*



			7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
		
Click to expand...


*I've been playing since 1978, and my age is nonya.
*



			8.) Who taught you to play?
		
Click to expand...


*Nobody. We saw the chainmail books (the old tan ones) and saw people playing it at the book store, so we picked it up.
*



			Answer any or all of the above, please... 

Click to expand...


*Sure. Hope that answers a few things.


----------



## Richards (Aug 2, 2003)

1.  Only two players in my group, plus me.
2.  I'm the DM.
3.  Nope, I'm the sole DM.
4.  All three of us are male.
5.  Ground Zero Comics is the local gaming store; it's pretty good.
6.  We play mostly out of _Dungeon_, with the occasional homebrew (some of which end up in _Dungeon_ later).
7.  I am 39, and have been playing since 1978 or so.
8.  My two cousins taught me.

Johnathan


----------



## Mytholder (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Er...on average, 5. Varies depending on the game.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Er. Varies depending on the group.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Varies depending on the group. Usually about 1/3rd.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yes, finally. Other Realms in Cork, Ireland.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Varies. Up until recently, always homebrew, but two of my current campaigns are Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil and Giovanni Chronicles.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

13 years, and 25.

8.) Who taught you to play?

I found a MERP demo in the local library one year, and got the books myself soon after. 
Answer any or all of the above, please...  [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?*



*

8, though only 6 are active right now.




			2.) Do you DM?
		
Click to expand...



99.99% of the time.




			3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
		
Click to expand...



Two of the players have run one-off games, but not on a consistent basis.




			4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
		
Click to expand...



7 males (including me), 2 females.




			5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
		
Click to expand...



Yes.  The Guardtower on Trabue Rd. in Columbus, Ohio.




			6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
		
Click to expand...



Homebrew currently.  I am fond of converting good module material for my campaign use though.




			7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
		
Click to expand...



Been playing D&D for 22 years and am currently 34 years old.  




			8.) Who taught you to play?
		
Click to expand...



My eldest sister got me the blue boxed D&D set for my birthday, and I eagerly gobbled it up and started playing on my own with a group of friends.  The rest is history...




			Answer any or all of the above, please... 

Click to expand...


*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
5 regulars, 2 off and on players
2.) Do you DM?
occasionally. I'll be DMing AU soon.
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
2 of the other reegulars DM, and one of the off and on guys,
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Right now we only have one Female, that's varied in the past.
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
The nearest good game shop is Scholars, it's about a 40 minute drive from were i live.
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
A solid mix of the two.
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I just turned 25, i've been playing for about 14 years.
8.) Who taught you to play?
A friend from middle school and his older brother. At the time we played OD&D right out of the red box.


----------



## buzz (Aug 2, 2003)

So, who are you planning to sell this info to, mark? 

*1.) How many players in your group?*
All-D&D group: 7
d20 group: 7, though we can usually count on at least 1 no-show
HERO group: 7
Wow! I never noticed this before. 

*2.) Do you DM?*
Not currently, but may in the future. I used to always DM (prior to these current groups) so I'm still on a kind of hiatus.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
All-D&D group: 1
d20 group: 3 (so far)
HERO group: 1 (so far)

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
All-D&D: 6 male : 1 female
d20: 7 male
HERO: 5 male : 2 female

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
I have the finest gaming store on earth, Games Plus, about 30 mims away. Gamer's Paradise is about 5 minutes away, and is okay.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
All-D&D: Mixed; homebrew world, some pre-fab modules
d20: Ditto, for the most part
HERO: _Champions_ universe, but homebrew adventures

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
I'm 33 and have been playing since 1980, so 23 years.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*
Self-taught for the most part. I started back when most poeple were still figuring out how this RPG thang worked.


----------



## terrestrialboy (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Eight players.


2.) Do you DM?

Yes.


3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, one.


4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Two females, seven males.


5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Good gamestore?  In Lawrence, Kansas?  HA!  NO!  The closest one is in Topeka, Gatekeeper Hobbies.


6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Sort of a combination of both.  Sometimes I do homebrew, sometimes I do pregenerated, sometimes I modify pregenerated adventures.


7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I've been playing for almost 12 years, and I am 23.


8.) Who taught you to play?

My older brother.



Ethan Parker


----------



## Zaarastara (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Five players, though we are looking for one more.


2.) Do you DM?

Yes.


3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

One of my player's runs another D&D game, but no one from our main group is in that campaign.  He also runs Vampire, which I play in.  


4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

4 males, 1 female (my wife)


5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yes, I have three in my area that I consider good.  The best is Temple Games (Murfreesboro).  The owner is the fellow who did the covers for the three Core Books (both revised original).  Actually, the best is probably the store that sells used gaming stuff - Great Escape.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

I like to do my own, although I steal liberally and often from other sources.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I started back in 1979 - 1980, I am 36 years old.


8.) Who taught you to play?

A friend of my parents who was a hippie stoner (as were my parents) and tried to teach my parents the game.  They were not into it - I loved it!


----------



## Old One (Aug 2, 2003)

> 1.) How many players in your group?



Our group currently has 5 core players with 1-2 occasional players.  One of my old gaming buddies from NC is going to try to trek up for our monthly game sessions, so that may bump the core group up to 6.



> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



There are 2 other DMs in the group, but they DM for completely different groups.  Due to time constraints, I am currently limited to 1 monthly game.



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



We are all male, 25-41 years of age



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



There are 3 stores that I am aware of within a 45-minute drive.  They are OK...but I don't refer to any of them as  FLGS...



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Almost 100% home-brewed.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



Been playing since 1981...will be 41 in 9/2003



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Introduced to the "Blue Box" D&D set as a college freshman by a friend, but pretty much self-taught.

~ Old One


----------



## IssakThePale (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
 8 + Me

2.) Do you DM?
That's all I do 

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
One of my players DM's his homebrew / dragonstar / Greyhawk on off weekends

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
My wife and the other DM's wife

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Dreamland Hobbies. Best damn store in Las Vegas, NV. The owner's a great guy and is a gamer. He makes sure he is always stocked with the latest and best goods. 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
I use modules for a basis. Running Monkey God's The Lost Outpost - but used S1 for the top level of the Warrens, used the moathouse from ToEE for the Outpost and same with it's dungeon level. Adding Mordy's Fantastic Adventure. So its a mix. 

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I'm 32. I started in 1979 (age 8). 

8.) Who taught you to play?
Sulvian Learning Center...I didn't know how to read. My Parents had the original boxset and didn't like it. I wanted to play. So they used it as motivation to get me to read. It worked!


----------



## Shayd3000 (Aug 2, 2003)

*Survey Response*

1.) How many players in your group?

7 players, 1 GM = 8

2.) Do you DM?

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Not presently.  3 of the players have DM'ed in the past in our group and others.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

3 Female, 5 Male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

No.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Currently mainly modules.  Previous campaigns were all homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

39 years old.  Playing 25+ years.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Self taught way back in the early day.  Just bought the books one day, and the rest is history.  One intereesting point, is things have really changed since the early days.  I will never forget having to cross picket lines to buy my gaming stuff.  A long time ago.  Sadly, I have lost a few players just this year to the "role-playing is witchcraft" hysteria that still somehow survives.


----------



## Tear44 (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) 5 and 4.

2.) No and yes.

3.) In the first group no other gm's, in the second I alternate occasionally with another.

4.) 1 female to 4 guys and 2 females to 2 guys.

5.) Bayshore Hobbies in Hamilton Ontario.

6.) Hombrew with store bought settings.

7.) I have been playing for about 20 years now. am 29 years old.

8.) Friends at school.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 2, 2003)

_1.) How many players in your group?_
5 plus me.

_2.) Do you DM?_
Yes

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_
1

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_
2 male, 3 female

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_
No

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_
Mainly homebrew

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_
2 years. I'm 25.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_
Taught myself.


----------



## Arken (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1.) 1 DM and 4 players on a good day

2.) On occassion but not to much at the moment, I have something planned though 

3.) 2 of the others Dm for the most part.

4.)All male

5.)Yes it's called the gameskeeper and it's really quite good, they're friendly and will order in things that they don't have in stock, in addition they sell a brilliant selection of board games.

6.)Homebrew, no-one really uses non-homebrew stuff, I'm the only one that often reads other sourcebooks and D20 publications.

7.) I've been playing for 6 years and I'm 18. The other memebrs are of similar ages, up to two years younger.

8.) I taught myself from the AD&D starter set upwards, and then taught my brother (16 also in the group) and through him his friends (the other members) and so I guess that's where the gaming scene sort of sprang from in the village that we live in. Hadn't thought of that before, now I feel proud and self-important


----------



## Etan Moonstar (Aug 2, 2003)

Here's information for my current group here in Oregon (which is two sessions from ending, as a player is moving in a couple of weeks ), as well as my long-running group back in Utah (it was so nice to play a session with them when we went back and visited my wife's family last month, and we'll be setting up a regular Internet session now that everyone in the group has a decent computer and Internet access).

1. 3+DM / 6+DM (was 8+DM for a year)

2. Yes (primary DM for both groups)

3. No / 2 others have started DMing the group since my wife and I moved

4. 3:1 / 5:2 (was 5:4 for a year)

5. Emerald City Comics in Eugene is OK--certainly much better than Mystic Comics was back in Logan--but I mostly patronize Talon Comics, with an occasional order from Amazon.com for the 30% discount on the more expensive (WotC) books.

6. Generally I use adapted modules in a customized version of a commercial campaign setting, but I do end up creating a bunch of adventures off the cuff based on player actions.

7. I'm 26 and have been playing for 18 years.

8. I taught myself to play from the complete set of 1E books that were in my elementary school library.


----------



## Ratenef (Aug 2, 2003)

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.




Will do.



> 1.) How many players in your group?




My average group has 1DM and 4 players. (I play with two different groups)



> 2.) Do you DM?




The DM role swaps around the group, I have DM'ed but am not doing so right now.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




1 or 2 of the other players, as well as myself, can DM.




> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




One group has only one female, the other has two.



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




There is a most excellent game store in my city (Comic Warehouse in Brampton, ON, CANADA). They usually stock EVERY d20 product.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




About 1/3 of the time is modules with 2/3 homebrew.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




I started playing in 1981 at the age of 11. To save you the math, that was 22 years ago and I'm now 33.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?




I obtained the Dungeons and Dragons red box and taught myself and then got as many other people I could into it. I even held a meeting in our school library to teach the game to anyone interested.



> Answer any or all of the above, please...




Hope my answers are helpful.


----------



## maggot (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Currently six (including DMs)

2.) Do you DM?

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, one other.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

100% Male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Not really

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Half homebrew, half modules

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

37 playing since 15

8.) Who taught you to play?

A friend who didn't know the rules too well, and many readings the "blue book" and the 1st edition PHB and DMG.


----------



## UrathDM (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please. *




I am in 3 groups, so I'll differentiate

1.) How many players in your group?

   Group 1: 4
   Group 2: 7
   Group 3: 6

2.) Do you DM?

   Group 1: Not anymore
   Group 2: Not currently
   Group 3: Not currently

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

   Group 1: 1 other
   Group 2: 1 other
   Group 3: 2 others

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

   Group 1: 4 males
   Group 2: 6 males, 1 female (soon to become 6/2)
   Group 3: 4 males, 2 females

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

   Yes. The Compleat Strategist

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

   Group 1: All homebrew
   Group 2: Mostly modules, some homebrew
   Group 3: Homebrew (when I DM) or modules

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

    39, 24 years

8.) Who taught you to play?

   Me, with some help from the instructions and examples of play.


----------



## Master Gunns (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Between 4 and 6.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

No.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

100% Male with an occasional female brought in by another player.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Luckily two: "The House of Armand" and "The Game Cove".

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Mostly modules with a lot of other stuff spliced in.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

22 years playing and 40 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?

I learned to play from a bunch of friends living in an open squadbay when I first joined the Marines.


----------



## brightgoat (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?



5



> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes, a little less than half of the time



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



2 others, one more than the other



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



 - 5 men, 1 woman



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Not really.  Third Planet in Torrance is the best, closest.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



mainly modules for me, the other DMs use each about half the time.


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



29.  Playing since 18.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Drunken Master (Aug 2, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
4-6

2.) Do you DM?
used to about half the time; haven't in about 4 months though.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
1 guy regularly DMs; another dude sometimes does 1-shots.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
all dudes.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Game Towne - in Old Town, San Diego, CA

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
usually modules are used as a starting point, and then they get changed and customized.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
28; played from like 1987-94 or so, then started up again when 3e came out.

8.) Who taught you to play?
self-tought in 7th grade after i checked the core books out from the library. the library burned down, so i never returned them.


----------



## Janos Audron (Aug 2, 2003)

1) Number of players, without DM:
Four.

2) Do you DM:
No.

3) Do other people in the group DM, if so, how many:
Yes, one.

4)What the male / female composition of the group:
5/0.

5) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it:
Yes, Eppo.

6) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff:
Homebrew campaign in the FR.

7) How long have you been playing and how old are you:
Been playing for almost three years now, I'm 18.

8)Who tought you to play:
Self taught and the IC forum here.


----------



## CleverName (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> 5 + GM
> 
> ...


----------



## BSF (Aug 2, 2003)

_Originally posted by Mark _
*Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?*
Two groups, heareafter desginated as a. & b.

a. - 6 players
b. - 8 players

including DM on both counts

*2.) Do you DM?*

Yes

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

a. 4 of the players can/have DM'd.  Currently, we have maintained a single DM for 2+ years.

b. I DM this group.  One other player has DM'd before.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

a. 4 Males/2 Females
b. 7 Males/1 Female

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

In my not so humble opinion, No.  Sad really ...  For the most part, the chain stores are more enjoyable to shop at for gaming products than the local gamestore is.  

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

a. & b. - Almost all homebrew.  Sometimes ideas are snarfed from modules, but it is not a common practice.  

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

I have been playing for 23+ years.  I am 33 years old.  (Just turned 33.  )

*8.) Who taught you to play?*

Mostly, I taught myself.  Basic DnD, Expert DnD, then I discovered the 1st Edition Player's Handbook!  

*Answer any or all of the above, please...  *

Does that answer the questions?


----------



## jerichothebard (Aug 2, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...




Ok - first answers for the group I play in, second for the group I DM, as appropriate.  All count DM as part of the totals.

1) 6-7 / 4-5
2) No / Yes
3) Yes, 2-3 / No
4) 4:2 or 5:2 / 4:0 or 4:1
5) Hellyes - Gator Games in Belmont, CA.  Props to Jean!
6) 50:50 / 50:50
7) 16 years, 28 years
8) A group of geeks in Jr. High who adopted me and saved me from being a wannabe jock.


----------



## Da Man (Aug 2, 2003)

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?

5 (sometimes 6) Players, 1 DM

2.) Do you DM?

75% of the time. 

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

1 other also DM''s, swapping the job with me on occasion

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

all male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

TAG (Total Access Games)

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Mainly homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

36, playing for 20 to 25 years

8.) Who taught you to play?

My cousin

Answer any or all of the above, please...


----------



## RatBastard (Aug 2, 2003)

Originally posted by Mark
Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
1.) How many players in your group?
9, average age 32

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
1 other DM, seperate campaign

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
8 Male/1 Female (I married that female)

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Emerald City for product, Border's Bookstore to avoid Emerald City staff.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Modules from the late 70's/early 80's extensively rewritten.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Killed a goblin with "funny looking dice" when I was 10.  Now 33.

8.) Who taught you to play?
Mark, a jerk with the $$ at age 11 to buy Chainmail, Basic D&D, Gamma World, Boot Hill, and minis.   Ditched him, kept the hobby.


----------



## Doctor Bomb (Aug 2, 2003)

*Game Info*

In Order:
I am closing out two campaigns now, three players in one group, four players in the other.
I DM both groups, but:
The big group has a DM for their new campaign,
The other group all take turns DMing their own campaigns.
Big Group: All men.
Small Group: One woman.
Only game stores worth mentioning on Oahu are Other Realms in Honolulu and Geckko Comix on the Windward side.
Mainly homebrew, with modules used as inspiration/reference.
I am 28 and have been DMing since 16. I rarely play.
A neighbor taught me to play so I could run his cannon fodder NPC's, and I got hooked.


----------



## Toscadero (Aug 2, 2003)

Originally posted by Mark 
Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
1.) How many players in your group?
2.) Do you DM?
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
8.) Who taught you to play?

Answer any or all of the above, please...  

1.  4-5 players.
2.  I've been the DM since 1982
3.  I had one guy in the group in the early 90's who ran a limited Shadow Run Campaign.  Other than that, it has been all me.
4.  It has always been an all guy thing.  Football, beer, pretzels, etc.
5.  The best one these days is the Traveling Mage, SW 13th St. Gainesville FL.  Split my buying between them and the web.
6.  I mix modules and homebrew.  My best campaign (so the players say) in recent years was one where I pretty much winged it each evening and let the story follow the player's actions (with a little DM guidance).
7.  I've been playing since 1981 and am now 38.
8.  Got in a group with other high school kids at the time.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> *



Been having problems keeping a group, but currently 3 players, that includes the DM



> *
> 2.) Do you DM?
> *



Yes, I tend to DM the most often



> *
> 
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> *



One of the players will probably run a game before too long.  



> *
> 
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> *



Currently one male, one female, one other



> *
> 
> 
> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
> *



Ivory and Steel, about 50 miles from where i live, but it's in the town i play in so... 


> *
> 
> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
> *



Mostly off the cuff homebrew made during play


> *
> 
> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
> 
> *



about 5 years, 24


> *
> 
> 8.) Who taught you to play?
> *




college freinds as soon as i moved into the dorm


> *
> 
> Answer any or all of the above, please...  *


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group? *




Including myself, five (down from six, for me, anyway).



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *2.) Do you DM? *




Yup. Too much DMing, not enough playing.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? *




Yup. All of 'em have, at one point or another. Aside from myself, two out of the five are currently running games. The ex-sixth ran one too, and I think he still does.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? *




One female (my lady ), the rest male.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? *




Yup, 'bout four minutes away. Pretty good. Excellent for d20 stuff though. Smaller than Lonestar, but better by far. Gen-X Comics, or something like that. The only real problem I have with 'em is that they _never_ run a special unless the publisher/manufacture pushes it.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? *




Overall, out of the whole group, I'd say 50/50. Personally though, mostly homebrew adventures using the FRCS. Occasionally I'll adopt a module though, like I'm doing with CotSQ right now.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? *




Since about 1999 (maybe 98), but I can't be too sure. Dates and times further back than a week get totally muddled for me. I'm 26, the rest of the group is within a year of me.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *8.) Who taught you to play? *




The sixth person.  My lady (not at the time though), also helped teach me, as well as a veteran (Gilmax on these boards). I think he's been playing since dirt was labeled with an actual word. Well, maybe not that long.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Answer any or all of the above, please...  *




How's that?


----------



## Panthanas (Aug 3, 2003)

* 1.) How many players in your group?*

Seven to ten...depending on who actually shows.  Yeah...we don't usually get too much done  


*2.) Do you DM?*

I have in the past.  Ran a Dark Sun game for about two years.  Haven't DM'd since  


*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

Nope.  Just our current DM.  I might take over after hes done though.


*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

Two gals play regularly, while another regular players girlfriend plays a PC of any no-show player...to help out the DM.  Shes swell like that.     The rest are guys.  On a side note, I did meet my fiancee at D&D!  Whooo-hoo!    


*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

Waldenbooks is the closest thing I have to a *good* gamestore near me.  Oh well.  Thats what the Intar-net is fer! 


*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

RIght now we're playing through all homebrew.  World and adventures.  When I DM'd DS I ran a large number of modules, with some of my own adventures as well.


*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

I've been playing since November of 1989.  About the time 2nd Edition was released, and I'm 29.


*8.) Who taught you to play?* 

This strange lad that I met at school, now one of my best friends.  Oh...don't tell him I said that...the best friend thing...it might hurt his feelings  

-Panthanas


----------



## Warduke (Aug 3, 2003)

"1.) How many players in your group?"

Varies with the game, and players currently in town. 11 people in the club, 3 in the current game.

"2.) Do you DM?"

Yes, been the only DM for the last 7 years. Before that I was the most prolific of the 5 in the club that DMs campaigns.

"3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?"

Not now, and see above.

"4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?"

No female regulars in the club, have DMed for my sister and her friends a few times, sister's coming back to it so will be 20% female.


"5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?"

No. It's all internet for me if I want RPG stuff. And I'm in Sweden so unless you're Swedish or here on vacation teh info is probably meaningless.

"6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?"

About 120 adventures DMed for me, of which 50 are premade (from memory). For the others it's about 50% premade.

"7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?"

16 years, 29 years old.

"8.) Who taught you to play?"

The red D&D Basic boxed set.


----------



## robert84 (Aug 3, 2003)

"1.) How many players in your group?"

Two groups totalling 16 players

"2.) Do you DM?"

Always

"3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?"

No

"4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?"

2 of 16


"5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?"

Yep. Temple Games owned by Henry Higginbotham. Also, Game Keep.

"6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?"

Almost all modules these days.

"7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?"

19 years, 29 years old.

"8.) Who taught you to play?"

Al friend and the red D&D Basic boxed set.


----------



## Seule (Aug 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> *



6, 5, and 7


> *
> 2.) Do you DM?
> *



Yes, yes, and no.


> *
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> *



First group: 2 others GM currently (4 have ever)
Second group: 2 others GM (3 have ever)


> *
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> *



First group: 3/3 players
Second group: 2/3 players
Third Group: 3/7 players


> *
> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
> *



Not really.  There's a couple of acceptable ones, particularly Nexus Games in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada.


> *
> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
> *



Mainly modules, some homebrew/extensive conversions


> *
> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
> *



22 years, I'm 30.


> *
> 8.) Who taught you to play?
> *



An older friend.

  --Seule


----------



## Ril Stendan (Aug 3, 2003)

I actually play in three different groups, so I'll break those out when appropriate.

1.) How many players in your group?

Group A: 10 people total (including the DM) -- this group plays D&D, about once a month.

Group B: 4 people total -- this group also plays D&D, about once a month.

Group C: 7 people total -- this group only meets 4 or 5 times a year, since we're spread out over two states.  In this group, we play D&D, Star Wars, Spycraft, TORG, etc.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes, for all three groups.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

In Groups A and B, I'm the sole DM (though there's one other guy in Group A who DMs elsewhere, just not for this group).  In Group C, 6 of the 7 people do DM, but I probably do at least 50% of the DMing.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Group A: 8 men, 2 women.
Group B: 3 men, 1 woman.
Group C: 5 men, 2 women.

(I should point out that I'm fortunate enough that my wife is one of the women in each of these groups!)

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yes!  Games Plus, Mount Prospect, IL.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Group A is 100% homebrew.
Group B is the opposite, 100% modules.
Group C is probably 2/3 homebrew, 1/3 modules.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Been playing for 21 years; I'm 38.

8.) Who taught you to play?

The kids who lived next door to me.


----------



## the GreyOrm (Aug 3, 2003)

*1.) How many players in your group?*
     4, not including myself.

*2.) Do you DM?*
     Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
     Yes. Two of them.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
     3 males to 2 females. It has been weighted much higher towards the female end in past years (ie: 5 females to 2 males).

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
     Nope. Nearest store is an hour away (Collector's Connection).

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
     A mixture. Modules are usually altered to fit the homebrew, or just borrowed from.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
     Nearly 20 years. 27.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*
     Myself. I bought the Red Box D&D Basic Set, and then introduced my friends to the game.


----------



## fuzzyhobbit (Aug 3, 2003)

I am in two monthly games: A is a Call of Cthulhu game and B is D&D

1.) How many players in your group?
A=9 and B=4.

2.) Do you DM?
No to both.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Yes, 2 in each game.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
A= 6 men and 3 women; B= 3 men and 1 woman.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Neutral Ground, in New York.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Homebrewed

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I am 24 and have been playing for 12 years.

8.) Who taught you to play?
Friend in Junior High School.


----------



## antpasq (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?          6

2.) Do you DM?                 Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?       2

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?      6M/0F

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?    Omniverse is ok

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?        both equally

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?   22yrs playing and 34 yrs old

8.) Who taught you to play?       My childhood best friend, Chris


----------



## Leiff (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group? 6 gamers

2.) Do you DM? Yep

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? Only one other

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 5 males, 1 female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? Nope

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? Mainly FR at the moment, but everyone is dying to try out homebrew stuff

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? Since 1994, and I am 18 (Majority of people started in 2000 and are also 18)

8.) Who taught you to play? My older brother, who somehow is unable to GM a game


----------



## stefam (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group? 

Five Players and a DM

2.) Do you DM? 

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? 

The rest are all new-bies.  I'm the only DM.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 

2 males, 4 females

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? 

Gotta be kidding me!  My FLGS is horrid! Answer is no!

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? 

Mainly modules for the maps, with the campaign and plot-lines home-brewed.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? 

Played D&D in the purple box (with the Otis artwork) when I was 9 in 1982.  I'm now 30.

8.) Who taught you to play?

I taught myself basic, then AD&D.  Had an 11 year hiatus, then started again with 3 and 3.5.


----------



## Westgate Polks (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group? 

3rd Edition D&D:  4-8 plus DM
V:tM: 3 plus Storyteller

2.) Do you DM? 

3rd Edition D&D:  yes
V:tM:  not in a long while

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? 

3rd Edition D&D:  yes, 2 others
V:tM: yes, 1 person

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 

Almost exclusively male, but we get a female wandering through from time to time.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? 

Absolutely fantastic:  Aero Hobbies in Santa Monica.  Not only does Gary get a bunch of obscure stuff, he is the local sage with knowledge from 16th Century Belgianese Pikemen to the best enchantments for a Rabid Wombat.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? 

A strong mix.  The D&D game is Forgotten Realms, so a lot of the information and some plot hooks are "canon", but almost all the adventure specifics are homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? 

Started with "The Blue Book" in 1978 at the tender age of 9; still going strong at 34.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Self-inflicted.


----------



## Harlock (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
   6

2.) Do you DM?
   Yip

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
   3

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
   50/50

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
   I wouldn't call it exactly good.  Poor customer service on orders, no discounts whatsoever.  Product selection is AEG, FFG, WotC as far as d20 goes, anything else is sort of hit or miss.  I've made two special orders and exactly both were screwed up in different ways.  If I pay full price I sort of expect full service not, "look up the ISBN on the internet then come back and give me the numbers and I can get it in for you."  I know, I'm picky, sue me.  I won't mention the name as it might be a tad mean, but heck it's only 5 minutes away.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
   About 50/50.  Even when we use modules we improvise a bit or throw in our own encounters, side quests, etc.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
   21 plus years of gaming and I'm 30years old in 26 days

8.) Who taught you to play?
   Shane Newell, Walter Smith, Myself


----------



## Big_Daddy (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
5

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
1

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5/1

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Several, in alphabetical order; Attactix, Bonnie Brae & Valhalla's (Denver, Colorado)


6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Mainly homebrew, but set in Forgotten Realms, which serves as a handy backdrop against which the adventures are run.  When we do use mods we throw in extra encounters and such.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
22 +/-     I'm 

8.) Who taught you to play?
My high school english teacher, Mr. Oldfield


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
   Depends on the week....average about 6 probably, with some weeks down to 3, others up to 7 or even 8.

2.) Do you DM?
   Yep

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
   Others do on occasion...but not with any consistency.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
   Mostly female. On average, 2 male, 4 female.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
   Blue Dog games, right off of State Street...nice place, spacious and friendly.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
   Homebrew purist here. 

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
   5 years, 21

8.) Who taught you to play?
   High school friends.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Aug 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1. Five

2. Yes

3. Yes, one other person

4. Two males, three females

5. Near, no. Closest good gamestore is in Austin, an hour away.

6. We are currently running the Adventure Path modules, with lots of homebrew stuff to tie them together and for use between modules.

7. I'm 43, and I've been playing since 1980.

8. A friend.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) 7, but usually there are one or two away at school.

2.) Yes. I am DMing a homebrew D&D campaign (on hiatus) and have a D20M campaign on deck in case we _ever_ get some free time!

3.) Yes, my friend Dave runs a D20M campaign and ran the previous D&D campaign. We have a budding DM among the younger players as well.

4.) All male. *sniff*  

5.) We barely have *any* near us at all. Both are kind of far away and only one hosts any games on the premises. Unfortunately none of us know the people there really well so I don't see us playing there any time soon. (I think all they play there is Star Wars anyway.)

6.) No modules. Dave's D&D campaign took place in a generic medieval world with Greyhawk deities. My D&D campaign is in a homebrew world with my own gods, locations, etc. 
I've integrated (read "butchered and harvested") a few of the free D20M adventures from WoTC's site for use in my planned D20M campaign, but afterwards they're barely recognizable. 

7.) I'll be 27 in November and I've been "playing" D&D since about 1986 (I was 10). Though most of those years were spent reading the books but not playing.  

8.) Self taught, for better or worse. Which is one of the reasons my friends and I spent so many years reading D&D stuff but not playing. The older brother of one of our friends introduced us to it and then we never saw him again, so we didn't have an older person to run the games. At the time it was just three 10-year-olds, so no one could/wanted to run a session.


----------



## hyulf (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

5 plus a DM.  I have numerous other groups that I play games with once a month or infrequently. 

2.) Do you DM?

Yes, about 75% of the time.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

3 others DM.  

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

All male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

We have two game stores near us.  Quarterstaff Games in Burlington VT.  A gamer's dream except that it can be dirty, unorganized and the owner is a little odd.  The manager is polite and helpful though.  

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Modules for low levels (so the PCs can survive, then homebrew stuff.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I am 30 yo and have been playing since 1989

8.) Who taught you to play?

A friend ran me through the red box and then I self-taught the 2E D&D books.

Answer any or all of the above, please...


----------



## ashockney (Aug 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




7 or 8

Yes

All male

Yes, Comictown

Combination of modules/homebrewed into the FR

31, been playing for over 15 years

I was self-taught from the red box then found out I had neighbors who knew how to play


----------



## Storminator (Aug 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?*




Elves of Evermeet - 5 players
True Masters of Faerun - 8 players
Glimmergos - 3 players
Fomoss - 5 players
Numerous 2 player + DM games

Lots of players in more than one game, but still about almost 20 players.


> *
> 2.) Do you DM?
> *



About half the games


> *
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> *



6 other DMs over 6+ games


> *
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> *



4 ladies


> *
> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
> *



Wizard's Tower in NH, it's great, and a lot of my gaming happens there.


> *
> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
> *



Almost exclusively homebrew, but some pieces of mods as well


> *
> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
> *



33yo, gaming for 28


> *
> 8.) Who taught you to play?
> *



all the grade school buds taught each other...


> *
> Answer any or all of the above, please...  *


----------



## Numion (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

5 + DM

2.) Do you DM?

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

One other DM

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

All male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Fantasiapelit, the only store in Helsinki

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

50-50

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

15 years playing, 25 old

8.) Who taught you to play?

A friend, who still occassionally plays with us.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...




1.) Counting them up it seems that all my gaming groups currently consists of 6 players. It normally varies from 4 to 7
2.) Yes. Currently only one group.
3.) Yes, but as I am in several groups, it's hard to say exactly how many. About 50% of any group DM in another group.
4.) At least 2 female players in each group.
5.) Got 2. Avalon and Dreamlands, but that won't tell anyone outside Norway anything, I guess  
6.) One group uses mainly (or more precicely: only) modules, as that is the idea of the campaign: Test out modules. The other groups use mostly homebrew stuff.
7.) I've been playing for 14 years and I'm 33.
8.) My first GM (Prince Valiant, the storytelling Game). D&D I learne from the books (as I did most other games I playe(d)).


----------



## Nightwasp (Aug 3, 2003)

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?
7

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
No

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
All Male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Collector's Connection
Robin Goodfellow

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
FR Campaign with mix of homebrew and modules.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I have been playing for 22 years, I am now 36

8.) Who taught you to play?
My mentor.


----------



## LostWorldsMike (Aug 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1) Players - it varies from 6 to 14, a typical week these days is 8 people.

2) Yes, I DM.

3) Yes, other people DM - we have a primary (not me), and two secondary (including me) DMs who run on a rotating basis (with the primary running 3 out of 5 weeks).

4) Male/Female - sadly, we only have one woman who plays.

5) Good game store - I'm biased. I'm co-owner of a game store (Lost Worlds in Macedon, New York - thank you very much), and I think it's a pretty good one.

6) Homebrew/Modules - almost exclusively homebrew stuff (prob'ly about 98%).

7) I've been playing for 25 years, and I'm 36.

8) I tought myself to play D&D, and a friend's father introduced me to Traveller back in the day.

Hope that helps!


----------



## gcbrowni (Aug 3, 2003)

1.  4.

2.  Yes.

3. No.

4.  4M, 1F

5.  Yes, Boardroom

6.  Modules heavily modiied.

7.  I'm 33, and  have been DM'ing for 23 years.

8.  I tought myself.


----------



## AlynnalizzaL (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

3 or 4 plus the DM

2.) Do you DM?

99% of the time.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

1 but he's ify. Another player is preparing to DM. (Finally)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

One Female, the rest guys.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Nope.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Campaign World is homebrew, though uses FR rules. Adventures tend to be a mix.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Playing for 23 years, and am currently 32.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Myself. Used the random Dungeon Generator in the 1st Edition DM guide to Run a game for myself. Talk about a Schizo moment or two


----------



## Ran (Aug 3, 2003)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Mark 
Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?
2.) Do you DM?
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
8.) Who taught you to play?

Answer any or all of the above, please...  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, to it!

1) Usually 4, we don't like games with much too people, makes everyone pay less attention.

2)Yes I do, even though I had some problems with it...

3) the group I usually play have one other master that is actually dming, and one that every once in a while does.

4) All male, characters varies.

5) Well, we got two stores, but as we prefer books in english a good store is not anywhere near, the books in english costs 3 times more now, cause of dollar prices (3 to 1 now).

6) We rarely use modules and we prefer to think things together, the other dm is using a setting made mostly by him, with some hlp from me, low magic, no raise dead or such spells, with very good dedtail for the areas players are gonna explore.

7) I have been playing for around 12 years now, i am 22 right now, almost 23...

8) I started playing with steve jacksons game-books, but soon passed on to AD&D, a friend in school, named Yuri, played it and made a campaign for our group of friends, it all started then... a gift and a curse.

that makes it!! edited for typos


----------



## Galethorn (Aug 3, 2003)

1. 5-7
2. I used to, but I don't really like it.
3. One DM
4. All male, but we might be getting a couple of female members soon.
5. Nearest _good_ Gamestore involves a ferry ride, followed by almost an hour of freeway travel. Never been to it, so I don't know what it is, but I know there is one.
6. Pre-made modules that the DM changes around a lot.
7. 2 years, almost 16 years old.
8. I learned on my own, then taught all my friends.


----------



## Qualidar (Aug 3, 2003)

*



			1.) How many players in your group?
		
Click to expand...


*Four players, one DM.


*



			2.) Do you DM?
		
Click to expand...


*Yes.


*



			3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
		
Click to expand...


*Not usually, only once a year, if that. 


*



			4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
		
Click to expand...


*All guys.


*



			5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
		
Click to expand...


*Pandemonium: Boston, MA (USA)


*



			6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
		
Click to expand...


*Homebrew, with Dungeon modules to fill the gaps when I can't keep up.


*



			7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
		
Click to expand...


*Playing: 19 years.
Age: 32.


*



			8.) Who taught you to play?
		
Click to expand...


*We taught ourselves with the Red D&D box, then Advanced D&D.

~Qualidar~


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 3, 2003)

>> _1.) How many players in your group?_

4, including the GM/DM

>> _2.) Do you DM?_

I DM a Scarred Lands/Dragonstar crossover campaign.

>> _3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

There's one other person who also DM's.  He'll be starting a Dragonlance campaign soon.

>> _4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

100% guys.

>> _5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_

There's one really good game store in the area -- Exemplar Games.  www.exemplargames.com

>> _6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

I use entirely homebrew campaign plots, but it's always based off what I've read in sourcebooks for the setting I'm using.

>> _7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

I've been playing RPGs for 12 years and I'm 25.

>> _8.) Who taught you to play?_

I learned primarily from my older brother and since then I just learn as I go.

Thoth


----------



## Vexed (Aug 3, 2003)

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?

Five

2.) Do you DM?

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Rarely, One.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Male 100%

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yes, Boscos/Hobbycraft

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
FR and DL Campaign world exclusively.  Mostly modified modules.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Lets see i got the "Red and Blue box" when i was a kid, and started playing that in grade school.  Im 27.

8.) Who taught you to play?
Me


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 3, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1.)  Four to six usually.  
2.)  Occasionally.
3.)  One guy runs D&D and another MERP.  One rarely runs other games.
4.)  We all got dirty genes.  (male)
5.)  Several, Fantasy Shop (numerous locations) and Medieval Starship.
6.)  I'm a homebrewer.  Got my own world and everything.  Hope to publish someday.
7.)  21 years/34
8.)  Never learned the right way. (self)


----------



## Mucknuggle (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

7 people (mostly 5-6 show up)

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, 3 have.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

100% male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Not _near_ me but there is a good one downtown -> Le Valet D'Coeur. www.levalet.com

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

100% Homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

18, been playing about 7 years.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My first DM and then we all taught ourselves 3E.


----------



## Gilladian (Aug 3, 2003)

My primary game:

1) 5 players plus me
2) Yes, I'm the DM
3)I'm the only DM; one player DM's another game at another time and place
4) 4 female, 2 male
5) Not far across town; the Game Closet
6) almost exclusively homebrew or modified modules occasionally
7) 38, been playing about 27 years
8) my big brother, who learned at boyscouts!

My second game
1) 6 players/DMs
2) all take turns Dming as it is designed to train new DMs
3) all DM
4) 4 male, 2 female
5)we play at the Game Closet
6) mainly homebrew


----------



## corzican (Aug 3, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
Four now, including the DM.

2.) Do you DM?
Not anymore, not since the last incident . . .

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Yes, 1 has.  I ran one game for the group,

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
100% male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Lone Star Comics is about a mile away or so.  It's in a strip mall with a Movie Trading Company and a Gamestop.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Lots of modules, some homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
26, been playing about 10 years.

8.) Who taught you to play?
Self Taught originally, joined lunchroom crew soon after.


----------



## mkletch (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 
> ...




Kind of tough to answer.  Actually playing in two groups right now.  I'll answer for each based on when we play.


1. Seven in the Sunday group, though one is sort of fading out right now.  On Saturdays, we have five, though one is only there about 40% of the time.  We may be adding two more to the Saturday group soon.

2. Yes, I DM.

3. Of our seven people on Sundays, four are experienced DMs and another is just starting out his inaugural campaign.  On Saturdays, we have two DMs.

4. 5 guys, 2 gals on Sundays (including two couples).  3 guys, 2 gals on Saturdays (including two couples).  If we expand the Saturday group, it will be another couple.

5.  Yes, the Game Preserve, with four or five locations in central Indiana.  Good selection, good space in the back for games.  Don't actually play there though.  Too many people in/out for a session or two, and hard to build a campaign that way.

6.  Depends on who is DMing.  I use mostly homebrew, as do several of the other DMs.  My wife, OTOH, has a gift for tying together disparate modules from various companies into a seamless campaign.  We've got a good balance.

7.  I am nearly 31 (about a month), and have been playing since my 9th birthday, so make that basically 22 years.  My wife has only been playing for about 2.5 years.  Our groups have a good spread like this, old 1st-editioners or red-boxers, and others who started with 3E.  We even have one that stopped playing in the bad old days when 2E got really fractured.  He just started up after about 9 years in mothballs.

8.  I was taught by a friend's older brother, who had been gaming for 4-5 years at the time.  Also picked up Avalon Hill type games, too, and still play those when time/schedules allow.

-Fletch!


----------



## dhamon66 (Aug 4, 2003)

1. - 4 to 8 players (depending on who's shipped out to Bosnia, who's just had the first child, etc.)

2. - Yep, I DM

3. - Only one other steady DM. Other's have DM'd before and do for Living campaigns

4. - 100% male (not for lack of trying however)

5. - Couple of them: Collector's Connection (http://www.ccduluth.com.futuresite.register.com/) and Robin Goodfellow (http://www.robingoodfellow.com).

6. - My stuff is a combo of mods and homebrew. The other DM only uses pre-made mods.

7. - Been playing 19 years; am 36 yrs old.

8. - self-taught, with help from the first group I gamed with


----------



## Rashak Mani (Aug 4, 2003)

1.) Usually 5-6 players at the same session. Our gaming "community" is way way bigger.

2.) I in rare moments DM

3.) 1 "main" DM. 3 others that DM ocassionaly. Again we are talking of a community and I play with over 20 different people.

4.) 1 girl plays. Sometimes a second one plays.

5.) 2 so so gamestores. 

6.) A mix of modules or homebrew stuff. Depends on DM.

7.) I have been playing for 11 years. I am 31 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play ? hhmm... I read a bit and then a neighbor "taught" me how to play.


----------



## GrayIguana (Aug 4, 2003)

*Our Game*

1.  6 Players, and 1 DM
2.  Yes.
3.  So far, I DM 100% of the time. 
4. T he entire group is made up of 5 males (including the DM) and 2 females.
5.  Pegasus Games in Madison, WI.  They are very nice, and seem to carry everything that I could possibly want. 
6.  Mainly homebrew
7.  I’ve been playing since I was 12, and I am currently 32. 
8.  I taught myself and then taught others.  To be honest it all started when I picked up the MM1 in a book store as I was attracted to the artwork.  I think I was 9 and it took me a long time to realize there that it wasn’t a board game.  I remember I had finally convinced my mother to buy the beginner’s boxed set for me, and how disappointed I was when I couldn’t find the board.  “What kind of game doesn’t come with a board?”  I was sure I had been ripped off.  I hate to admit how long it took me to figure out how to play, but I eventually did.  I then taught ever one of my players how to play by running them through the same routine, but that is another story.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 4, 2003)

1) 4 somtimes 5 players (not counting DM)
2)Yes
3)No
4)2 Female 2male (DM male)
5)Yes, Wonderworld in Burien WA
6)A mix
7)27, eleven years total, @20 off and on.
8)It was a combination of an older kid up the street, a camp counselor, and some peers.

Aaron.


----------



## NewbyDM (Aug 4, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
*6

2.) Do you DM?
*Yup

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
*Not yet, but soon one will be.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
*6/0

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
*couple, one of which is a real game store...

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
*FR - selfmade mix

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
*from 89... so about 14 years and im 24

8.) Who taught you to play?
*A friend, who was my first DM.

Answer any or all of the above, please... 
*Done..


----------



## paranoid (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> ...




I currently play in two different groups, let's call them "dungeon" and "dragon"  
1.) + 4.) dungeon: 7 players, including 2 Females
              dragon: 5 players, all Male
2.) Yes, in both groups.
3.) We all kind of take turns as DM in both groups.
5.) we have a couple of local game stores that sell board games, comics and CCGs, and most also have a secret little RPG corner. Additionally, we recently got two RPG-only stores.
6.) Mix. Currently I DM Lord of the Iron Fortress, adepted to our long-term ongoing campaign in "dragon". In "dungeon" we try to stay alive in CotSQ, but before we played in an almost 2-year homebrew campaign.
7.) I'm 28 and began with 2nd Ed AD&D in ca. 1990 (can't remember exactly). Before that I played DSA (Das Schwarze Auge, "the black eye"), a very popular german RPG. I tried several other RPGs, too, including Hârnmaster and Cyberpunk 2020.
8.) old school friend of mine. 



> *Answer any or all of the above, please...  *



Done


----------



## saebasan (Aug 4, 2003)

Answering for my primary campaign (I have three, currently):

1) 7, including myself
2) Yes
3) yes, one other does DM his own campaign
4) 6 male, 1 female
5) Yes, we have a very good game store:  Game Parlor
6) Roughly a 60/40 mix of modules vs homebrew
7) I have been playing for about 25 years.  I am 39.
8) A friend in high school


----------



## Belen (Aug 4, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group? 5 (including GM)

2.) Do you DM?  (Yep.)

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

 (Not really, although I'd enjoy the break.)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 

(4 guys 1 gal)

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? 

(We have two:  Games Galore (RPG and board games)and Fallen Orc Games (mainly d20))

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? 

(HOMEBREW.  I do not think they make good adventures anymore, at least, I never hear about them.  No one makes any generalized stuff these days.  I do not really want stuff that is tied to other people's campaign worlds.  Dungeon is horrid these days.  Not even worth the buy.)

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

(10 years. I'm 26.)

8.) Who taught you to play? (A co-worker at my first job)


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll tell you about my D&D 3rd Ed game that is currently on hold for a cyberpunk game

1.) How many players in your group?

Including the DM, six.

2.) Do you DM? Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, although just over half our group are experienced DM's. We often run games other than D&D and most campaigns run for about 3 months before a break for a different DM and game system.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

4 males to 2 females

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Impact Games in the Palace, Liverpool, UK. 
Forbidden Planet on Bold Street also has RPG stuff.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Mainly modules for me, but homebrew for the other DM's I just can't find the time to write to many adventures but when I do they are highly detailed monsters.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I'm 33, I've been playing since about 14.

8.) Who taught you to play?

I learned from the books (D&D Basic, Expert then on to Cyberpunk and AD&D), no one else was playing when I started.


----------



## striderls7 (Aug 4, 2003)

1.  Anywhere from 4-7 depends on the game
2.  I have and will again
3.  At least 2 others DM as well
4.  Only one female gamer
5.  One good store - Sci-Fi City
6.  Myself (mainly modules) the other DMS mainly homebrew stuff
7.  I am now 22 and have been playing for close to 10 years
8.  My Dad taught me to play (thanks Dad).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 4, 2003)

I just moved, so I'll write about my most recent group

1.) How many players in your group?

7 - 6 players plus the DM.  All of us in our late 20's and 30's

2.) Do you DM?

Yup.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Not for me, because I could only play every other week.  Another member of the group, however, DMed for most of the rest of the group on the alternate Tuesdays

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

5 Men, 2 Women

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Gator Games, in San Mateo CA.  Jean runs a really friendly shop, with a huge selection of the newest stuff, obscure and OOP items, and a large used section.  RPGs, CCGs, Board Games, Minis, Anime, Modeling. 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Mainly Homebrew, with a few heavily modified modules mixed in.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I've been playing 20 years, and I'm 29.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Me, and then I brought my friends into the hobby


----------



## Henry (Aug 4, 2003)

*1.) How many players in your group?*

Varies between 3 to 6.

*2.) Do you DM?*

Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

Yes; one other, with other players trying their hand occassionally before retreating back to their player seats like wussies. 

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

Currently all male, no permanent female members.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

No; Unless Books a Million counts.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

Mainly homebrew, with occasional modules for a changeup.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

Been playing for 22 years.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*

Self-taught on Tom Moldvay's old Red Book.


----------



## Zjelani (Aug 4, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

Varies greatly. Currently 2 campaigns - one with 1 player, the other with 6 players. Usually 5 is about the norm.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes for both. I usually DM about 70% of the campaigns I'm in either as the primary DM or we trade-off.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, we have 2 others who regularly DM.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

For group with 1 player - 100% female players (1 of 1). Other group is 50% (3 of 6). We have 2 women who regularly game with us, and a 3rd who sometimes is in.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Two of them that are decent. Fortress and 21st Century Comics both in East Lansing, MI.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Campaign with 1 player is all modules within a homebrew context. Other campaign is homebrew with encounters and ideas borrowed heavily from published sources.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Playing regularly for 20 years now. (Did a game or two before then, but not regular). I am 29 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?

I was taught by the Red Box.


----------



## Planesdragon (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.*




1.) Four core players, plus me, plus four irregular players.

2.) I DM most of the time.  When my wife or her brother DM, the player compositino changes a bit.

3.) see above.  My wife does it infrequently, her brother does it a bit more infrequently but he's been gaming a LOT longer, and two-three of the others have ran games but not with us as of yet.

4.) Faily good M/F split.  Wife and one of the regular gamers are female, and the cadre of "guest" gamers is almost all couples.

5.) Two gamestores (plus a whole bunch of bookstores.)  Flights of Fantasy is a used bookstore / mini / RPG shop.  Eden Studios also has a story somewhere in Albany, but I haven't been as of yet.

6.) All homebrew, baby.  Except when we find a god module or we're bored.

7.) 23 years old, been gaming for 9-10 years.

8.)  Self-taught


----------



## bushfire (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> ...




1) currently 5
2) Yes
3) No one else has DM'd for decades
4) currently all male
5) Not really, besides the book stores (B&N, Shuller) there is a Ryder's Hobby that carries some RPG stuff and a used book store (Argos Books) that used to be really good but they still consider 2nd Ed. to be "new"
6) mainly modules, set in the JG Wilderlands
7) 27 years, since 1976. 43 years old
8) one of the guys in my group, I started with the OD&D white box then switched to 1E when it came out. Most of my gaming group have been playing D&D togeather from the beginning.

bushfire


----------



## Winterthorn (Aug 4, 2003)

*1.) How many players in your group?*

5 players + 1 DM (me).

*2.) Do you DM?*

Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

Yes. One GM's his own game system, another GM's Hero System. 

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

Males: 6 /Females: 0. Aren't we pathetic! (What about closet cases? I know of 2, do they count for anything?  )

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

_Fandom II_, downtown Ottawa (20 minutes from home by car).

Formerly, while in Montreal until November 2002, it was _le Valet 'dCoeur_, on rue St-Denis about 5 minutes walk from my apartment. *sigh* 6 years of good shopping--I miss it! 

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

Campaign setting: Kingdoms of Kalamar.

Adventures: mostly my own challenges for players, lightly salted with elements from published material.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

I have been playing OD&D, Basic, 2E, and 3E--as well as several other systems, for both fantasy and sci-fi gaming, since 1982. Started when I was 20, I'm now 41 (on Aug 22/03). I don't look my age: except for the wee touch of grey in my goatee, sideburns and temples, most ppl think I'm in my early thirties--does that count?  And if one is young-at-heart, does that count for anything as well?  

*8.) Who taught you to play?*

Self-taught, though socializing with other RPG gamers at McGill University in th mid-1980's helped a lot! 

So..._My_ Question: _*What's this survey for?*_

-W.


----------



## Samothdm (Aug 4, 2003)

> 1.) How many players in your group?




1.  Group #1: 6
2.  Group #2: 6 + 1 "part-timer"



> 2.) Do you DM?




1.  Group #1: No
2.  Groups #2: Yes



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




1.  Group #1: There is one full-time DM for the whole group
2. Group #2: No, I'm the only DM



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




1.  Group #1: 2/3 Male, 1/3 Female
2.  Group #2: 2/3 Male, 1/3 Female



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




Game Zone in Pasadena.  



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




1.  Group #1: World is completely homebrew (a future version of Tolkein's Middle Earth).  Adventures are about 90% modules.
2.  Group #2: My world is a complete homebrew world.  I use heavily modified modules for about 75% of my adventures.  The other adventures come for free off of the internet.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




Started playing back in 1983.  Took a short break during the 90s and have been playing every week or thereabouts since 2000.  I'm a "30-something".  



> 8.) Who taught you to play?




One of my best friends in Junior High, who also introduced me to the worlds of _Conan_, _Tarzan_, _Dune_, and taught me how to draw people (his dad was an artist).


----------



## Samothdm (Aug 4, 2003)

> 1.) How many players in your group?




1.  Group #1: 6
2.  Group #2: 6 + 1 "part-timer"



> 2.) Do you DM?




1.  Group #1: No
2.  Groups #2: Yes



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




1.  Group #1: There is one full-time DM for the whole group
2. Group #2: No, I'm the only DM



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




1.  Group #1: 2/3 Male, 1/3 Female
2.  Group #2: 2/3 Male, 1/3 Female



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




Game Zone in Pasadena.  



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




1.  Group #1: World is completely homebrew (a future version of Tolkein's Middle Earth).  Adventures are about 90% modules.
2.  Group #2: My world is a complete homebrew world.  I use heavily modified modules for about 75% of my adventures.  The other adventures come for free off of the internet.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




Started playing back in 1983.  Took a short break during the 90s and have been playing every week or thereabouts since 2000.  I'm a "30-something".  



> 8.) Who taught you to play?




One of my best friends in Junior High, who also introduced me to the worlds of _Conan_, _Tarzan_, _Dune_, and taught me how to draw people (his dad was an artist).


----------



## Jevhad (Aug 4, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
Usually 6, sometimes 10
2.) Do you DM?
Yes
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
two have done it in the past, but it is very, very unusual
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
2 to 4 females, 4 to 6 males
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Not that good, it is in Mexico DF
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
homebrew 90%
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
32 years old  and playing for 15
8.) Who taught you to play?
Self taught


----------



## megamania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikodemos (Aug 5, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
      Game 1=3, Game 2=3 & Game 3=6

2.) Do you DM?
     Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
     Game 1=2, Game 2=2 & Game 3=3

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
      Unfortunately all of the games I am currently involved in have
      male players only.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
      Yes it has an excellent selection of board games, CCG, dice,     
      books, campaign settings, adventures, supplements,
      miniatures, jewelry, wargame figures, models, scenery &
      puzzles.  Spirit Games, Burton

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
     In my game, I am using the Thieves World, box set and 
     running it in 3rd/D20 and using pre-written adventures taken 
     from different fantasy sources.  In the two games I am playing 
     in; one game is using the KoK campaign setting, using a 
     combination of pre-written KoK adventures and DM inspired 
     adventures.  The other game is using the FR campaign setting, 
     pre-written adventures from various sources and DM inspired 
     adventures.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
     I have been playing for 19 years and I am 37.

8.) Who taught you to play?
      I joined a local club and played initially once a week, learning 
      as I played in different games with different DM's.


----------



## Mayhawk (Aug 5, 2003)

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group? 

7

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

2 others take turns with me

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
4 males; 3 females

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
We have several game stores nearby; only one is good.  Most urgent material I have to get from the Internet.  Hobby Masters is the best store in Raleigh (I live in Durham).  The absolute best store in the state is The Hobbit - I get there once a quarter, generally.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
I don't have much time to do any real development on scenarios.  I run modules with modifications to fit the setting.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
old bastard of 35...playing now for 22 years

8.) Who taught you to play?
My best friend when I was 13.  Russell Hall.  He brought the Basic D&D game and insisted that I sit down and try it one rainy day.  I have been hooked since.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Aug 5, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?
*Six at the moment, but we may be adding one more.*

2.) Do you DM?
*Yes.*

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
*They're about to. We're starting both a Modern and an AU campaign, and two different guys from the group are going to run those.*

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
*Six guys, one girl.*

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
*I've got a decent one nearby, yes, but I miss Nan's Games and Comics in Houston. Houstonites, get to Nan's to buy your stuff. What a great store.*

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
*Mostly homebrew, although I'm running a modified version of "Beast of Burden" from Dungeon #100 right now.*

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
*I've been playing since the fall of 1980, and I'm 34 years old.*

8.) Who taught you to play?
*I taught myself. Got the red box set through a school magazine promotion (the only way I could get it - my parents believed it was a gateway to demonic possession and so would not countenance a purchase). I was late for the bus for a junior high football game because I just fell into the book. Then I met I guy with the AD&D hardcovers and my tiny mind struggled to cope with the vast coolness.*


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 5, 2003)

_1.) How many players in your group?_

Between 4 and 7, different people at different times.

_2.) Do you DM?_ 

Yes.

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

Yes, 2 others.  Actually, one of the others is the "main" DM, I DM a side game during the week for him and some others.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

All male, at the moment.  We've had women in the group before, never more than one at a time, and they have lost interest.  Need more, brings a different perspective to the games.

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_

About an hour away, I don't go there very often.  

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

I've never run a module in my life, they confuse me   All homebrew, setting and adventures.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

Been playing 11 years.  I am 27 now.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_

I did   I read all the books, and really wanted to play, but it took a while to find people to play with.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Aug 5, 2003)

double post, sorry


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 5, 2003)

Ok, I'll post for each of my current groups:

Group #1 

1.) How many players in your group?
     There are currently 7 including the DM, soon to be 8.

2.) Do you DM?
     Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
     Yes, 1.  We change after a campaign has ended (usually about a year or so.)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
     All male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
     I frequent The Comic Gallery (Escondido, CA), and Game Empire (in San Diego) mostly.  Game Empire has a wider selection, but Comic Gallery is closer with a somewhat more 'FLGS' style.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
     Homebrew - from world to adventures.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
     A little over 10 years, I am 24.

8.) Who taught you to play?
     I saw the books, saved up and bought a copy of the player's and the DMG, and went from there.

Group #2 

1.) How many players in your group?
     5, including DM

2.) Do you DM?
     Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
     Yes, all 5 of us in this group are DMs, with 2 or 3 of us running things regularly (for this group or others)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
     All Male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
     See above, same response

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
     All homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
     See above

8.) Who taught you to play?
     See above


Group #3 

1.) How many players in your group?
     5, including DM

2.) Do you DM?
     Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
     Yes, only one other.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
     All Male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
     See above

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
     Mostly homebrew, I may run a few modules here because of time.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
     See above

8.) Who taught you to play?
     See above


Group #4 

1.) How many players in your group?
     6, including the DM

2.) Do you DM?
     Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
     Nope

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
     All Male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
     See above.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
     Homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
     See above

8.) Who taught you to play?
     See above

---------------

A little explanation of the above - Groups 1 and 2 are weekly games, 3 is bi-weekly and 4 is once a month.  There is some bleed over between the groups (only 1 or two guys in each case), aside from me, of course.  2 are DnD, 3rd (soon to be 3.5), one is SWd20 modified (using the rules, sans force, for a homebrew sci-fi game) and the last is Rifts.


----------



## francisca (Aug 5, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




Group #1, 3E:
1. 3 PCs and one DM (sung to the beastie boys song, 3 MCs and one DJ)

2. Yes

3. Just 1 DM.

4. All guys

5. Got an OK gamestore.  They are certainly becoming more friendly than they have been in the past.  Another place is a comic store with RPG stuff, folks there are real nice.

6. All homebrew to this point, though I am switching to mostly published soon.

7. Played from 7th-11th grade, then didn't play RPGs for 11 years.  Started the current game in 2002.  I'm 34.

8. A friend got me started, but I'm mostly self-taught on RPGs in general.  The ENWorld community has taught me much about 3E, rules wise.

Group #2, Mutant 1E:
1. 4-7 players and 1 DM.

2. No.

3. Just the 1 DM.

4. All guys.

5.-8: see above


----------



## StumpwaterJack (Aug 7, 2003)

1.) How many players in your group?

6

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, 4 of 6 have run campaigns over the years.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

All male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Alliance Comics, Hilltop Plaza in Bowie MD

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Depends who's DMing.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

35 yo, played for 23 yrs.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Jr. High friend (started first session with a +3 vorpal sword)


----------



## Mark (Aug 12, 2003)

Anyone else?  Lots of publishers read these boards and this is a great way to help them gear their products to you.


----------



## National Acrobat (Aug 12, 2003)

*Q & A Fun!*

Q & A fun!

1-I have between 8-10 players most of the time.

2-Yes I DM.

3-3 other people in the group DM and we rotate every 8 months or so.

4-All Male. 

5-Got a gamestore about 10 miles down the road, One Eyed Jacques.

6-Homebrew for Me almost always. Currently running a modified City of the Spider Queen in my Homebrew World.

7-Been playing 24 years, I am 34 years old.

8-Some of my older friends who were a grade ahead of me when I was 10.


----------



## Mark (Apr 20, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Anyone else?  Lots of publishers read these boards and this is a great way to help them gear their products to you.




That's still very true...


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 20, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 
> ...




1. First Group has 4 regulars
    Second group has five

2. Occasional one shots, but pretty much leave it up to others.

3. Nope just the main DM for each group.

4. I'm the only female in either group right  now, though there have been others at various times.

5. Books Galore in Erie PA

6. Homebrew

7. I'm 24, and I've been playing since I was 13, so 11 years.

8. My older cousin.


----------



## clockworkcrab (Apr 20, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?
Four, plus DM.

2.) Do you DM?
You betcha.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Nope. Just me.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Currently four males, one female.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Not near enough. In Vancouver there's a few that have the core WotC stuff, but for the rarer stuff I have to drive out to Imperial Hobbies in Richmond. Which is >30mins depending on traffic.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
The campaign is mostly homebrew, though I've run some heaviliy adapted modules when I need some filler between levels.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I'm 27, and I've been playing seriously for 6-7 years.

8.) Who taught you to play?
My roomies back in university convinced me to play. Then after a few sessions they convinced me to DM. I'm convinced it was a nefarious plan from the start. And, of course, it worked.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 20, 2005)

Originally posted by Mark
Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?
# 5+1 and 6+1
2.) Do you DM?
# yes 
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
# yes, 3 of us rotate while another runs a seperate game 
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5/1 and 6/1 due to overlap the total is 8/2
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
#Attactix, (lots of tables) and black & read better selection 
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
# nearly all hombrew, the other two DMs revise moduals 
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
# 22 years - 30 total 
8.) Who taught you to play?
# my sister and then a chum from school 
Answer any or all of the above, please... #
# no.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 20, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?
Currently 4, including myself.  Starting a new game over the summer which should have 6-8

2.) Do you DM?
Yes, pretty much exclusively.  One of my players had a go at a campaign which lasted about 4 sessions but trailed off after that.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Just my other player who was interested, although him and another one were planning to DM something else originally

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
All male, but we had a female player in the past who quit due to a lack of time.  In our new game we might have 2 girls.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Eh, it's s'ok.  Place called Meta Games in town has the most books, a good selection but not very warm/home-y.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
All homebrew.  Ran a dungeon magazine adventure once, but that was for an alternate universe-ish type thing when a player couldn't make it.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Had the advanced D&D books for 5 years but didn't play for a while, I've been playing online for 4 years, IRL for 2 and I'm a fairly young 18.

8.) Who taught you to play?
Myself the basics, and then lots of trial and error (grappling rules and disarm and such) til I got it right.


----------



## reanjr (Apr 20, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?
5

2.) Do you DM?
yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
yes, 1

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
4:1

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Sure.  Pandemonium in Garden City, MI

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Homebrew

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
13 years. 24

8.) Who taught you to play?
David "Zeb" Cook


----------



## kenobi65 (Apr 20, 2005)

*1.) How many players in your group?*

Actually, I'm in 4 different groups (though a couple of players, most notably my wife, are in several of the groups)

Group 1: 9 players, plus 2 on semi-permanent leave due to family issues.
Group 2: 4 players
Group 3: 7 players
Group 4: a loose-knit group of folks who play RPGA modules together online; probably 20 or so all told, though we (obviously) never all play together at once.

*2.) Do you DM?*

Yes.  I'm the sole DM for groups 1 and 2, primary for 3, occasional for 4.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

Groups 1 and 2, no one else DMs.  
Group 3, 5 out of the 7 DM at least occasionally.  
Group 4, probably half of us DM at some point.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

Group 1: 6 men, 3 women.
Group 2: 3 men, 1 woman.
Group 3: 5 men, 2 women.
Group 4: 12 men, 8 women.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

Thank gawd, yes.  Thalmin's Games Plus.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

Group 1: Homebrew, but based in the Forgotten Realms, so I use a lot of that source material.
Group 2: All modules (though sometimes adapted for the Realms).
Group 3: A mix; I'd guess that 3/4 of what I run for that group is modules.  The other DMs for that group are more likely to run homebrew stuff.
Group 4: All RPGA modules.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

Just turned 40.  I've been playing for 23 years.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*

The kid next door.


----------



## Rika (Apr 20, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?




4 including the DM. 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?




Nope. Well, I have but I'm not terribly good and don't really enjoy it so. . . .



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




No, though one other has in the past. Well, other than the DM of course. 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




50-50.  DM is my hubby.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




Yep, Hastur's. It's not the best I've ever seen, but since it's really the only decent gamestore around it's good. 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




All homebrew.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




Well, as depressing as it is I'll be 30 in less than a month. I've been playing for 15 years. Though I'm still shocked it's been that long.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?




Well, I was introduced to gaming by my SO in High School. I learned to play over the years.  From a variety of different people and from trying things out myself.


----------



## spectre72 (Apr 20, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?

Fluctuates, but between 16 and 25   

2.) Do you DM?

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes,  at least 6 or 8

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Only 2 Female but a couple show up occasionally

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

No, this is one of the bad things about Southern Vermont

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Mixture of both, but alot of "Tweeked" Modules because many of the GM's are tight on time

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

A Long Time.  Started in 6th or 7th grade and am 35 now, you do the math   

8.) Who taught you to play?

Self Taught


----------



## Ruined (Apr 20, 2005)

Mighty Resurrect Thread spell you have there, Mark.    

1.) How many players in your group?

Six

2.) Do you DM?

Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

A few have in the past. Only one with any frequency

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

2 to 1.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

A few.  All Fun and Games  and  The Fallen Orc, both in Cary, NC.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Homebrew adventures using published campaign settings

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Around 23 years. I'm 32 yrs old.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My cousins visiting from Indiana.


----------



## Bryan898 (Apr 20, 2005)

> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




1.) Six at the moment, though every session we're missing one or two players.  Scheduling gets really hard when you're all in college and working full time or part time jobs.
2.) Yes
3.) Yes, one other DMs.  The last time he did was Midnight campaign featuring a pet NPC.  The other good DM used to play with us, but he left D&D for MMORPGs.
4.) Males- 4 Females- 2
5.) There's a gamestore, but its not really good, we order our books online.
6.) Previous campaigns were mainly homebrew, the new one is mainly modules due to a lack of time.
7.) 9 years and I'm 21.  MY fellow players are in the same range age wise.  One started playing a year ago, another started about three years ago, another when he was six, and the other three about six years ago.
8.) Myself, my uncle got me a Players Handbook when I was around ten.  I read through it, learned all the rules, and it took me nearly a year to find someone who played.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Apr 20, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?

Six. One is currently on hiatus for a job/house move. We cancel the game if more than one person can't show up, and watch a movie or play a tabletop game instead.

2.) Do you DM?

As much as I can. Lately we've been running our games as "seasons" of a TV show. I did one season of _D20 Modern_, another guy ran a season of _Deadlands_, and now we're back to D20 season 2.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Only one other GMs. See above.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

100% male. We tried being unchauvinistic and everything went to hell.   

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yep. Dream Wizards, Rockville MD.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

The _Deadlands_ guy runs modules, but they're quite open-ended. I run a semi-homebrew, made up of original scenarios, stuff yoinked from elsewhere, and any suitable modules that come along. I'll sometimes use BRP CoC modules, ignoring all game stats and using the ones I create.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

20+ years. I'm 33 in August.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My mom bought me the D&D Basic Set -- the "red box" -- when I was in 5th grade. Didn't get really good until high school, when I met the guy who'd later be the best man at my wedding. Dave's DMing was the best I've ever encountered, and he taught me everything I know. I try to keep learning constantly, so I'm always reading about cutting-edge techniques on the Forge that I can stick into my game to improve it.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 20, 2005)

> 1.) How many players in your group?



6 including me, the DM



> 2.) Do you DM?



See above



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



One player is starting up an FR campaign and my wife is making noises like she wants to run CoC.



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



4:2



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Drexoll Games. Nice people with actual social skills who know everything about games. And stock cool stuff.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Homebrew with stuff ripped out of modules here and there.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I've been playing for... 26 years. I'll be 37 in July.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Mom bought the original box set. Figured it out with friends.


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 20, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?



Group 1 (World's Largest Dungeon): 9
Group 2 (Advanced d20): 9
Group 3 (Spycraft Horror): 5
Group 4 (Beginner's D&D): 8
Group 5 (Intermediate D&D): 8
Group 6 (Epic): 6 


> 2.) Do you DM?



Every single campaign.


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Only one other on occasion in my epic group.


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



Group 1: 8 males/1 female
Group 2: 8 males/1 female
Group 3: all male
Group 4: 7 males/1 female
Group 5: all male
Group 6: 4 males/1 female


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Fort Wayne has no less than 8 different game stores, but the one that is the most friendly to roleplayers is Books, Comics & Things.


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Everything module except for groups 2 and 6, which are homebrew.


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



Been playing 22 years. Age: 39


> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Mostly myself.


> 9. What are you playing at the moment?



Not playing anything because I am too busy DMing. 

Wow, talk about thread ressurection. Nearly two years old...


----------



## Poster Bard (Jul 3, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Wow, talk about thread ressurection. Nearly two years old...




Right.  We shouldn't wait that long.


----------



## RichGreen (Jul 3, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?
- Freeport game: 6
- Lands of Intrigue game: 2
- Weekly Green Man game: 7

2.) Do you DM?
- Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
-  Yes, three of the others in the Green Man group.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
- One woman in each group

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
-Orc's Nest, Earlham St, London

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
- Mostly modules, but usually customized to fit the campaign

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
- 25 years -- will be 38 this August

8.) Who taught you to play?
- Kids at school

Cheers


Richard


----------



## RatPunk (Jul 3, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?

When we start our new campaign next Saturday, we will have 9 players and 1 DM

2.) Do you DM?

I will be DMing our new campaign.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes. We have two other active DMs in the group. One who ran our previous campaign and one who DMed for the first time with a one-shot a couple of weeks ago.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

9 males, 1 female.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Have a couple (all at least 30 miles away). The predominant one is the Game Preserve.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Both. Our previous campaign was mostly homebrew. Our new one will be Age of Worms from Dungeon.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I have been playing for 25 years. I am 39.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My friend Rick, who is also in my current group.


----------



## talien (Jul 3, 2005)

1) 8, and 1 DM (9 total).  They include my brother Joe Tresca (http://www.creepyportfolio.com), Jeremy Ortiz (http://www.dreamsculptor.com) and Robert Taylor as DM (http://www.storyboardz.net)
2) Yes.
3) Yep, I co-DM with Rob Taylor.  Given that we play on Long Island, in NYC, and Connecticut, it's necessary to have such a large group and two DMs to cover all geographicaly locations.
4) Two women, my wife and my brother's girlfriend.
5) No.  A long time ago I wrote a post about how the only WOTC store went out of business.  Nothing ever really filled that gap, unless you count a Timeless Journey (mostly comics and Warhammer, but no RPGs).
6) Modules, but not what you might think.  They're all RPGA tournament modules.  Man, I love them...fast, the exp is already provided for you, and it scales to the party's level. Check out my story hour to see how it develops: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=103252
7) Over 20 years.  I'm 33.
8) My mom, actually.


----------



## scourger (Jul 3, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




Wow, my gaming situation has really changed in 2 years.  Here are the current answers.

1.)  When I DM, there are 1d2+2 players.  Down from 6-7 total members 2 years ago.

2.)  Yes.  But not currently.

3.)  Yes.  All but 1 have DMed some (even just 2 weeks) in the past.

4.)  All male.

5.)  Not a good one.  It's more of an anime and comics store.  They try, though; and it's better than nothing.

6.)  Modules mainly.  One other guy does some adventure writing as he is for his current game.  

7.)  25 years playing.  I'm 35.

8.)  A friend in school who had the basic set taught me to play.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?

The current group, playing Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil, has 7 players plus 1 DM (me)

In the next few months, we'll be playing in Elivone, my homebrew, which will be two groups of 5-6 players each.

2.) Do you DM?

Almost exclusively

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Others have tried, but the result was not so good.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Currently all males.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

I have one about 6 blocks away called Comic Readers, which is well stocked for a comic store in a small town.  But a three hour drive to Calgary means a trip to the Sentry Box, the coolest game store that ever was.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Currently a mod, RttToEE.  But my homebrew will be nearly all, well, homebrewed.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I'm 32, been playing for 21 years.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Basically self-taught (yeah, that was interesting at 11-years old), but I was introduced to the game, first by my neighbor, Josh, then later by my friend, Tyler.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 3, 2005)

Four games, four sets of answers (where appropriate):  

Game #1:  Eric's Group
Game #2: Paul T's Homebrow
Game #3: Paul M's Elemental Evil
Game #4: Round Robin

1.) How many players in your group?  
*1. me plus five*
*2. DM plus six*
*3. DM plus five*
*4. anywhere between 4 and 6, all take turns DMing*


2.) Do you DM? 
*Yes, in groups 1 and 4*

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?  
*Two of my players are the DMs for groups 2 and 3, and these two plus others participate in group 4.  * 

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 
*1. All male.
2. One female, the rest male.
3. All male.
4. All male.  *

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?  
*Pegasus Games; Misty Mountain Games; and many regular bookstores around here carry RPG stuff.  I buy online a lot, too.  And I'm buying more PDFs than I have in the past.  * 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? 
*1. Mainly homebrew for now, though I'm hoping to move to mainly modules soon.  I need the inspiration and a break.  
2.  Mostly homebrew, though parts of his campaign have been based on old modules. 
3.  Based mostly on two mega-modules (RttToEE and Banewarrens).
4.  A mix of games and adventure types/sources.*

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
*Been playing 26 years or so, and I'm 36.  * 

8.) Who taught you to play?  
*Older brother; when he moved out, I DMed for neighborhood friends (all girls).  *


----------



## JustKim (Jul 3, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?
Eight.​2.) Do you DM?
Yep.​3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Yes, three of the guys.​4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Five guys, three gals.​5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
No, I buy my books at places which incidentally sell them.​6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
About an even mix of homebrew and Dungeon adventures, or adventures converted from earlier editions. Rarely 3E adventure modules.​7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I've been playing 16 years and I'm 25.​8.) Who taught you to play?
D&D I learned from the red box, but before it I learned Shadowrun from some school friends.​


----------



## Abulia (Jul 4, 2005)

My _Stargate SG-4_ (d20 Modern) game just ended, but here's the group layout as we move into _Eberron_.

1.) How many players in your group?
Four, soon to be five.​2.) Do you DM?
Yes, just finished. Am playing in the next game.​3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
To my knowledge, only two of us.​4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Four males, one female, one Yeti. ​5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yes. Hastur Hobbies in Salt Lake City, Utah.​6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
I can only speak for myself and the last few groups (current group is almost entirely brand-new). Almost entirely homebrew everything, with modules only for stealing floorplans, etc. I can not, for the life of me, fathom playing in an adventure that takes you from 1 to 20 (or somesuch nonsense). ​7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Humm. 25 years. I turn 35 in September.​8.) Who taught you to play?
Red box D&D from a friend down the street. Ran my mom and I through a quick adventure. She was eaten by a gelatenous cube. ​


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jul 4, 2005)

5 players, plus DM (me). Only one female (my fiancee).

The only gaming store in town has the PHB, DMG and MM, plus dice, - and that's it.

I'm 37 and have been gaming for 8 years.

I never use modules or setting books, it's always been all homebrew for me.

No on-going campaign at the moment, just lots of playtesting Vikings D20!


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jul 4, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?




1.) Five



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?




2.) Yes



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




3.) One other player DMs; he and I take turns



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




4.) Two males, three females



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




5.) Depends on your definition of good. There is store in Killeen, 25 miles away, called Paper Heroes, that is decent, but it is small and also has a large offering of comics. It has no room for gaming/demos. Dragon's Lair, in Round Rock and Austin, is 45 min to an hour away, but has a much better selection and room for gaming. And cats (at the main location).



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




6.) A mixture. We are running the Adventure Path modules connected together in a homebrew campaign/storyline.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




7.) I've been playing since 1981, and I am 45. In our group, ages range from 40 to 55. Everyone has been playing at least 10 years.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?




8.) My best friend, who is also the other DM in our gaming group.


----------



## BWP (Jul 5, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?




Well, there's a D&D group, and a RQ group ... the first has 6 players + DM, the latter has 3-4 players + DM.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?




Yes; currently I'm DM for a *Midnight* game.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Yes.  Most of us have done it for a little while, usually for specific games that they want to run.  A couple are content to always be players.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




What is this term you use, "female"?  



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




The Jedko warehouse is not far away.  They distribute most games throughout Australia, so they tend to have a pretty extensive stock.    To be honest I buy as much stuff through various internet sites as I buy through local agents.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




When I'm DM, mainly modules.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




Since about 1981; I'm 41.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?




My first RPG ever was a game of *Traveller*, run by a friend of mine called Grant Watts, who alas I haven't seen or spoken to in far too many years.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 5, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?  2.) Do you DM?  3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?  4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?  5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?  6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?  7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?  8.) Who taught you to play?




1. OD&D campaign: David B, Sean, Joe, Shiloh, Brandon, John, Deb, Brett, Laura, Anna, David, David T ...  3.11ed for Workgroups: Glenn, Sean, Joe, David B, David T, Shayne, Sam, John, Rob

2. OD&D: yes... 3.11ed for Workgroups: no

3. OD&D: no... 3.11ed for Workgroups: at least 3 others are DMs

4. OD&D: 8/4  3.11ed for Workgroups: all male

5. not anymore. they've all gone under or moved.

6. OD&D: mainly homebrew  3.11ed for Workgroups: a mixture of Dungeon, modules, and web enhancements

7. the OD&D campaign is just over a year old. the 3.11ed for Workgroups campaign is almost 3 years old.  Old.

8. A variety of answers. I first played with the older brother of a friend from school. I ran my own campaign the next day back home with the kids in the neighborhood. I have learned from my players and they from me.


----------



## Ravenknight (Jul 5, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group?
Five players and the DM.. Me..! 

2.) Do you DM?
Yup. 

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
They try to. But no. Only me. 

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
2 females and the rest of us. 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yup. Some really good stores in sunny Copenhagen, Denmark.! 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Homebrew, homebrew. If I can´t write, I´m not happy. 

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Embarrising, sinve 1983 and I´m now 32 years old. 

8.) Who taught you to play?
Myself and my friends using an swedish rpg called "Drakar och Demoner" If the name sounds like a ripoff I´m sure it was intended..


----------



## cmanos (Jul 5, 2005)

*1.) How many players in your group? * 7 players and one DM

*2.) Do you DM? * Yes, but am taking a break.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?* Myself , our Current DM, and one other.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?* 2 females, 6 males, of all flavorts of sexual persuasions and identities

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? * Define good?  Something that carries what I want? Yes.  Millenium.  Something with good staff?  Not any more unless you feel like taking a trip to Crazy Igor's warehouse.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? * Current game is pretty much Dungeon Mag stuff. My planned campaign is a compilation of homebrew, Dungeon and Mods...

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? * 26 years playing, 35 years old.

*8.) Who taught you to play? * Initially, my brother, but I rapidly learned faster and more than he.


----------



## crystal (Jul 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mark*
_Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?_


1.) Five



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mark*
_2.) Do you DM?_



2.) nope, I perfer to play. My hubby dm's



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mark*
_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_



3.) just hubby, he likes it that way



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mark*
_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_



4.) 2 women, 3 boys



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mark*
_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_



5.) nearist one is 2 hours away. So nope, well unless you count ebay



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mark*
_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_



6.) all homegrown 



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mark*
_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_



7.) I have been playin since 1998. I am 25



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mark*
_8.) Who taught you to play?_

Hubby and his friends.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Jul 5, 2005)

I probably answered this one before, but things change over time.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?




Six regulars and three occasional joiners. Of course, one of the regulars gets to be DM.



> 2.) Do you DM?




Yes.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Two at the moment, in alternating weeks, but five people have been DMs in total.



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




Two women (one who only shows up occasionally).



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




Several. (Hairy Tarantula and Grey Regions for me, but some of the other gamers don't live downtown. Our gaming group doesn't meet downtown, either.) They're in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




A mixture, but at the moment mainly modules.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




12 years (now 26).



> 8.) Who taught you to play?




Another DM, I suppose (he doesn't come to this site that I know of). I met him at school.


----------



## sniffles (Jul 5, 2005)

Gee, how did I miss this one?   



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...


----------



## eris404 (Jul 5, 2005)

1.) How many players in your group? - 12, although not everyone plays in every campaign or every session. Two of the players can only game once every 2 or 3 months. The largest campaign has 8 regular players, but usually there's only 5-6 players at any given time.

2.) Do you DM? - I have, but don't currently.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? - Yes, there are three other DMs besides me, all of whom are currently running games.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? - 6 males, 6 females

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? - Yes, Games Plus in Mt Prospect

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? - the next campaign I run will be 90% Dungeon adventures that will be adapted to the campaign. One DM is running the World's Largest Dungeon, the other two use a mixture of homebrew and published adventures.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? -  I started playing D&D when I was about 10, but I stopped playing around 13. I played other RPGs when I was 17-19, then stopped again when I went to college. I started playing RPGs again 1997 and haven't stopped since. I am 34 years old now.

8.) Who taught you to play? - I taught myself. I asked my mom for the basic box set and I read through it and ran adventures for my cousin and my sister.


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Jul 5, 2005)

1) 4 in our group
2) Yes, I DM
3) Yes, 3 of us take it in turns
4) 2 male, 2 female
5) Yes!  Legion ("formerly Empire Comics") in Birmingham, AL is most excellent for gaming supplies.
6) Mainly homebrew stuff.  The last published module we played was The Witchfire Trilogy (vol. 2) and were very disappointed in it.  Two of us are freelance game designers, though, so we've always got new ideas.
7) Currently I've been playing for about 8-10 out of the last 22 years.  I'm 45, chronologically.
8) Don't remember exactly who, but I first heard of it from a friend of my brother's, Roger Haney.  He and Rhett Mitchell and Ken Cumings and a few others were among the first gaming group I played with back in high school.  Waaay back in AD&D days.


----------



## ashockney (Jul 5, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1.) I currently have 8 players in my regular group.

2.) Yes

3.) Yes, one.  But not in the same campaign.

4.) All 9 male

5.) Comic Town in Westerville, OH, and it's where we play

6.) FR campaign world, Cormyr, mix of modules/dungeon/homebrew

7.) 20 years, 33 years old

8.) I was first taught an rpg by my cousins, while vacationing for Christmas.  It was Gamma World.  My imagination was broadened by one of my neighbors, around the basic red boxed set of D&D.


----------



## Masquerade (Jul 5, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> ...




I'm currently between DMing campaigns, so I'll post about the game I play in.

1 - Six
2 - No
3 - Two of us players also DM, but with separate groups in different campaigns
4 - This group is all male
5 - No
6 - Homebrew
7 - I've been playing about 3 years and am 16
8 - Myself


----------



## jtone (Jul 6, 2005)

_1.) How many players in your group? _
3 players and me
_2.) Do you DM?_
Yes
_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_
No
_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_
2 Male/2 Female
_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_
Gameknight is pretty good - I order a lot of stuff online though
_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_
So far it's been about 75% modules - that's changing as I get more confident.
_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_
I've been playing just over a year (I've been reading RPG stuff for at least 10 years though) and I'm 30.
_8.) Who taught you to play?_
I've taught myself, though a lot of what I've learned has come from Enworld and other sites.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Jun 12, 2006)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> 1. Five
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> ...




Man, this is embarrassing. We _still _ haven't finished the Adventure Path modules. We're talking the _original _ Adventure Path series of modules.


----------



## Aikuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?
2.) Do you DM?
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
8.) Who taught you to play?

1. 6 - but down to 4 now.
2. Why Yes. I do.
3. 1 of them do, on occasion.
4. Used to be 4 males, 2 feminine persuasion. now its 3 males, and one I'm uncertain. 
5. No. (*sniffles)
6. Collect modules to read- homebrew everything for the game.
7. I am ... 28 (TA-DA!). And have been playying since ... 11.
8. Me


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 12, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?




On average, the groups I game with tend to consist of 7 people, tending towards 8 but sometimes only 4, 5, or 6.  I've had, technically, about 14 different groups (I may be forgetting 1 or 2); only about 3-4 of those groups have been relatively long-lasting and consistent (playing for one or more years together in each case).  I've run only a single one-shot, for a single player, but have also run several gladiatorial matches.  Most games I've played or DMed in, though, have been full campaigns or adventures (or were at least intended as such, but several fell apart before completion).  Most of the groups I played with only for part of a single adventure, or maybe one full adventure, before the game fell apart or ended.  This included my few chances to play non-D&D games, unfortunately.

My high school buddies only ran/played RPGs once in a while.  Later, I was briefly in a gaming group/club at my college, but that group didn't last long due to everyone's different class schedules.  In both cases, there were about 3-5 players and 1 DM/GM in any given game, and they were all one-shots or mini-campaigns.  I ran my first campaign at a local game/collectible/comic shop, with a group that varied in size but generally had 5 players most of the time, with a few sessions of 3-4 or 6-7; it didn't last beyond the first two adventures though, due to scheduling problems as usual.

Since moving to Arizona, I've had to pretty much go online for RPGing.  In groups playing The 13 Kingdoms setting, I've gamed with 3-7 people in each campaign; only one of those groups had 3 players, the others had 4-7 players but varied a bit within that range over time.  One of those groups was also the one I had played with in Emiricol's Bandora campaign (and his brief attempt at a Forgotten Realms campaign), which switched to playing T13K after Emiricol and his internet comrades finished the T13K setting PDF.  In my Oriental Adventures campaign, there were 4-8 players at any given time, but a few had to leave as schedules changed, and new players joined occasionally.  In my Rhunaria campaign, there have been 3-12 players at any given time, with the campaign initially splitting into 2 groups of 6, running on alternate weeks, until a few folks from each group quit and the campaign merged back into 1 group of around 8 PCs; since then it has fluctuated, with 3 at the worst times and 8 at the best; for the past half year or so, it has remained fairly stable with 5 consistent players and 1-3 flakey players.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?




Most of the time, somewhat unfortunately.  I would appreciate the chance to play a PC more often than I presently do, but I like DMing too.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




In most of my groups, yes, other people have DMed.  In my most recent groups (Rhunaria, and The 13 Kingdoms), there have been 3 other DMs in For More Than Glory (T13K), 1 DM in Entropy's Kinrisar campaign (T13K; I don't DM that group), and 3 other DMs in my Rhunaria group (but not actually DMing the Rhunaria campaign; those 3 have just DMed other games, only 1 of which I was actually a part of, since only that 1 ran while I was in the group; the other 2 have DMed only before my Rhunaria campaign and during the current hiatus in said campaign, while I've been busy and unable to game).



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




Most of my groups have been, as normal, entirely or mostly male.  My Oriental Adventures campaign had 2-3 female players at any given time, compared to 3-5 male players at any given time, plus myself (male).



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




Ehhh, sorta.  Currently, living in Arizona, I know of just a few game stores in town, but just 2 of them are within any reasonable proximity; Beyond Gaming and Manawerx.  Beyond Gaming is a few blocks away, and primarily sells collectible card games, collectible miniatures games, and roleplaying games; they have a little bit of other material, such as some non-collectible games (Munchkin, Three-Dragon Ante, etc.); their CCG coverage is pretty good but not excellent, their CMG coverage is likewise (and they only have a few miniatures for games like Warhammer; mostly they carry the various WizKids minis lines), and their RPG coverage is very limited (mostly D&D, some White Wolf stuff, some WotC D20 non-D&D stuff, and just a bit of HERO, Shadowrun, and miscellaneous material).  Manawerx sells exclusively Magic: The Gathering stuff, plus dice, counters, card sleeves, etc.  Both places run M:TG tournaments, and Beyond Gaming occasionally runs other tourneys.  I don't really know of any game stores that might be in the area and sell a broader selection than Beyond Gaming's fairly-decent selection.

Back in Michigan, there are 3 stores in town (that is, the town I lived in) that sell a bit of RPG material; one (I forget the name) only had a tiny bit of RPG and CCG material, and mostly sold comic books; another, the Fun Factory only sold a bit of RPG and comics, focusing mostly on CCGs and collectibles; the other (Hocus Pocus I think it's called?) was as much a costume/halloween store and magic trick shop as it was a game store, with the games stuff being a rather good selection of new and old RPG material, some miniatures stuff, dice and whatnot, and a few CCGs.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




I, and the folks I play under, typically use homebrew adventures/campaigns and such.  I've only played briefly in 1 or 2 modules, and never had the opportunity to run any modules myself.  I have nothing against using modules, but I personally tend to DM in homebrew settings most of the time (not familiar enough with published settings to avoid gawdawful conflicts with pernicious players who are obsessed with certain settings, so after 1-2 such conflicts, I made certain that I'd generally stay away from published settings).

The OA campaign I ran was set in a modified/expanded Rokugan; Emiricol ran a brief Forgotten Realms adventure that I played in; my high school friends and later college associates (I wouldn't call them friends, never had the chance to hang out with them) ran a few games in published settings, such as Planescape; I played very briefly in two games run in Dragonlance by another guy at The Fun Factory, but he was rather callous and killed both my characters quite mercilessly, as each time I tried to do the most logical, cautious, or wise thing, only for him to take glee in twisting my wise decisions into making my character caught in unavoidable deathtraps; I played in one brief Greyhawk campaign also at The Fun Factory, with a different group; I also played in one brief Rokugan play-by-e-mail campaign that ended quickly as the DM stopped responding to e-mails from the group, for no perceivable reason (we were all doing quite well in roleplay, far as I could tell, and hadn't done anything disruptive or non-Rokugani-like); I also played through a small part of The Night Below, a module that I don't recall the setting for, but that group fell apart from the DM growing busy with other stuff.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




I've been playing since, I think, sometime in 8th-grade (maybe late 7th or early 9th).  So, probably since 1997 or thereabouts; roughly 10 years, give or take 1, since I don't feel like spending too long right now trying to remember and calculate the exact year I started RPGing.  I'm 24 years old now, and less than half a year from 25.  So I started playing RPGs (mainly D&D) around age 14 or thereabouts.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?




My high school buddies taught me to play D&D, after I was curious what they were up to some afternoons, what they were talking about shortly before leaving school some days.  Prior to that I just chatted with them and played Magic: The Gathering with them, which I had also learned from them.  Mostly my friends Travis and Johnny taught me how to play M:TG and then D&D a year or so later, with some help from Steve, Cory, Jason, and Justin.


----------



## Tsillanabor (Jun 12, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?

6

2.) Do you DM?

About half of the time. I create most of the world.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, one for now though another might be interested. 

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

4 male, 2 female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yes, Gallery of Champions (also card stuff, hence the name).

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Homebrew nearly always. Every now and then I'll still an idea from an old module.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

22 years, 37

8.) Who taught you to play?

Myself I suppose.


----------



## Goblyns Hoard (Jun 12, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?  Five but we're about to adding a sixth

2.) Do you DM?  Yep

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?  Yes most of them have done so but only occasionally - these days it's pretty much just me

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?  4 to 1 rising to 5 to 1

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?  Not near home but a few near work in central London.  Playin' Games mainly, but Orcs Nest and Forbidden Planet occasionally.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?  Exclusively homebrew - though I occasionaly use modules for inspiration, maps, etc.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?  Started when I was eight so 23 years ago

8.) Who taught you to play?  A friend of my older brother


----------



## Aeric (Jun 12, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?

Technically seven, but the seventh player is absent so much it's effectively six.

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

There are two other DMs, and a third player who runs other (non-D&D) games infrequently.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Five male, two female.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Two, actually.  The Game Castle and Brookhurst Hobbies, both in Anaheim.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Mainly homebrew, although I use a lot of sample locations and plothooks from the books, the WOTC website, and Dragon/Dungeon.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I'm 33, and I've been playing for eighteen years now.

8.) Who taught you to play?

I learned how to play by reading the book ("red box" Basic Set), which my dad bought for me.


----------



## wedgeski (Jun 12, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?



3



> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Yes, 2 (different games)



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



3:1 male:female



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



No. I have to make do with a major book-selling franchise that happens to have a gaming shelf.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



About 50/50 depending on the game.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I've been playing for 20+ years and I've just turned 33.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



A friend.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 12, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?



In the group I normally run every week...5 players and 1 GM. On the Midnight group, 4 players and 1 GM.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?



 In one of the groups.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



 In the group I'm in now, almost everyone has GMed at one point or another.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



 5 male, 1 female.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



 Gamer's Paradise (one at the HIP and another at Century Mall), but both pale compared to Games Plus.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



 When I ran stuff out of my apartment, it was all homebrew using preexisting campaign (FR/SL), now it's all Shackled City.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



 Early 80's. Going on 35 this year.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?



 Self taught from the original yellow box Marvel Super Heroes.


----------



## Sketchpad (Jun 12, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?



7-9 Depending on the night.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?



Yup.  Usually am the main DM with two other players as back-up DMs.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



2



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



3:1 Male:Female ratio



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



It's okay ... could be better.  Fantastic Planet.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Homebrew all the way with modules used for mining ideas.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



26  years ... currently 35



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Learned a few things from a friend when I was kid, but self-taught for the most part.


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 12, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?



 6 players, 1 DM.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



 At least 2 others do, in their own groups.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



 6 male, 1 female.  I'd like a better balance, but that's what I've got.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



 Yes.  My FLGS, Collectibles Unlimited, just moved to within 300 feet of my house.  Literally.  I never have to worry about parking again.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



 Homebrew.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



 15 years playing, 19 years reading D&D game material.  34.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?



 Self-taught.


----------



## Lord Ipplepop (Jun 12, 2006)

> 1.) How many players in your group?



11... although not all at the same time.



> 2.) Do you DM?



Occasionally



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



5 DM's and 2 in training



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



1 female, the rest are male.



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Not yet... I am going through the process of opening one now.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Almost always homebrew... although we are currently going through a DM updated Temple of Elemental Evil, and next week, we start an every other week running of a module based DL campaign.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I am currently 40, and have been playing since Octobner of 1978.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Although the guys in my first group taught me the mechanics, and how to play, and such as that, I have learned from almost every player that I hav ever sat with at a table.


----------



## Festivus (Jun 12, 2006)

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

1.) How many players in your group?
Thursdays - 4 players, 1 DM
Saturdays - 5 players, 1 DM

2.) Do you DM?
Thursdays - Yes
Saturdays - Occasionally

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Thursdays - No
Saturdays - Yes, 1

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Thursdays - 4 males, 1 female
Saturday - 5 males, 1 female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Nearest "good" gamestore is an hour drive

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Modules

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
D&D for 15+ years, I am 40 years old

8.) Who taught you to play?
1st edition, some friends of my parents, 3rd edition self taught.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 12, 2006)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> My FLGS, Collectibles Unlimited, just moved to within 300 feet of my house.  Literally.  I never have to worry about parking again.





LOL!  That just cracked me up and brightened my day!


----------



## waterdhavian (Jun 12, 2006)

I am in two games at the moment with another starting soon.

1.) How many players in your group?
Game A:6
Game B:5

2.) Do you DM?
Game A:no
Game B:yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Game A:1
Game B:2

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Game A: all male
Game B: 1 female/4 male

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yes, Games Plus.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
For games I run, usually homebrew with some stuff taken from old modules or web articles or magazines

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
been playing since 98-99? so 7 years about, and i am 20.

8.) Who taught you to play?
friend, and self taught alot of games


----------



## fusangite (Jun 12, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.



I'm a supporter of thread necromancy so I'm happy to submit answers. I may already have answered these questions years ago when the thread started. But now the answers are all different so I might as well answer again.







> 1.) How many players in your group?



Four players and me, the GM.







> 2.) Do you DM?



Yep







> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Not for the group I'm answering about. Two of my players GM in other games.







> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



One female out of a total of five.







> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



For a city of 2.5-4 million, depending on your definition, Toronto has to have one of the most pathetic collections of RPG stores I have ever seen. They are generally, expensive, filthy and badly run.







> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



All homebrew.







> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I am 34. I've been playing for 25 years.







> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Self-taught, with all the usual mistakes 9-12 year olds make.


----------



## buzz (Jun 12, 2006)

When are you going to reveal your Big Honking Project for whcih all these polls have been created, Mark? 

I'm in three groups. I'll label them: D&Da, D&Db, HERO.

1.) How many players in your group?

D&Da has 9. D&Db has 4. HERO has 7.​
2.) Do you DM?

Not currently. In the HERO group I'm one-shot guy. In D&Da, we switch off occasionally. D&Db has been the same DM for three years now.​
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

See above. In D&Da, five of us have run agmes, though only two of that number run regularly. In HERO, it's one of two guys 99% of the time.​
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

D&Da is 100% male. D&Db is currently all-male, but had one woman for quite a few years. HERO has two women.​
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Near me? No. The closest _good_ store is Games Plus, which is about a 30-45 minute drive for me.​
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

D&Da is modules mixed with tidbits of homebrew. D&Db is, I believe, homebrew mixed with tidbits of modules. HERO is 100% homebrew.​
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I'm 35 and have been gaming for 25 years.​
8.) Who taught you to play?

Hmm... I'd say that I taught myself how to play. The instances where I had a more experienced player around to show me things were pretty rare. My friends and I blazed our own trail, helped by the rulebooks and _Dragon_. God bless that magazine.​


----------



## Agent Oracle (Jun 12, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?
a) 6

2.) Do you DM?
a) no

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
a) yes, just one.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
a) five males, one female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
a) Nearest good gamestore to me is Legends about 15 miles away, or 30 minutes by city traffic

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
a) we seem to be playing a homebrew game set in Greyhawk.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
a) Me? I've been playing since i was 14, I'm 24 now.

8.) Who taught you to play?
a) I had a GM when i first started who attempted to teach us Warhammer Fantasy, but he was a jerk, so I just got a copy of the PHB for D&D and started playing with my friends.  Self-taught

So, yeah, i'm definitely leaving my current game.  THe GM is a bogged-down level-hater who gives 1/10th experience, and expects us to be glad.  The party is out of balance (2 fully equipped characters, 3 with only 2000 gold worth of equipment at 10th level) , and the GM has started saying things like "If you don't like it, leave" and "we could just cancel this whole thing right now" to the outraged players... bad sign, all around.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 12, 2006)

> 1.) How many players in your group?



a) 4 + DM (me) D&D 3.5, more or less
b) 6 + DM (not me) D&D 3.5
c) 3 + GM (Michael Tree around these parts) M&M 2nd ed.



> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes. The World of CITY, see sig. for Story Hour


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



a) yes 2
b) yes 2 
c) yes 2 



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



a) all guys
b) 5 guys and a lady
c) all guys



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Used to be, not so much anymore.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



a) Nutty homebrew
b) Slightly less nutty homebrew, pretty close to core
c) Homebrew adventures in published setting --Freedom City



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



37, playing RPG's for 21 years


> 8.) Who taught you to play?




Highschool friend, and said friends dad, who taught him to play.


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?



4 to 9, depending on the game, though I've had up to 13 at one time (ugh).



> 2.) Do you DM?



Almost exclusively.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Not as far as I know.



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



Far too disproportionate.  95% males, and that might be generous.  I'd prefer more female gamers in the group.



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



I *am* a game store.  http://nightchilde.net



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



98% homebrew.  I hate modules.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I'm 32.  I've been playing since around 1987 or so.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Actually..nobody.  My parents bought me the old D&D basic set on a whim and gave it to me and I've been a self-motivated gamer since then.


----------



## Gremory (Jun 12, 2006)

1) Six, now that one of my players dropped out.

2) Yes

3) One of my players has begun to DM her own game in her home town now that college is out. One of my other players runs his own campaign as well. The guy that dropped out runs various other systems, like Serenity and Shadowrun, but has never DMed to my knowledge.

4) There are 4 males, myself included, and two females.

5) Do Borders and the intarweb count? If not, no.

6) Homebrew all the way.

7) I've been playing on and off and various editions for about 6 or so years now. 

8) I picked it up here and there.


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 13, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?

About seven persons.

2.) Do you DM?

Rarely.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes, almost everyone.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

We had a female, but she moved away, so, it's only males.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yes. They have the latest releases.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Mainly modules, but it varies with the DM.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

14, 15 years, I'm 36.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My gaming group.


----------



## shilsen (Jun 13, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?

Groups 1 & 2: Five (plus DM); Group 3: Four (plus DM). I'm also in a fourth group that plays M&M, but I'm including only the D&D groups here. 

2.) Do you DM?

Yes, for groups 1 & 2

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

A couple of other people in Group 1 have DMed when I was out of the country, but as long as I'm around I do it, and in Group 3 it's always the same DM too (Mallus).

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

Group 1: Five men and one woman; Group 2: Four women and two men; Group 3: Five men

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Not that I know of.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Homebrew in all 3 campaigns.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

For 7 years; 32 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Myself. I bought the books, read them cover to cover, and learned how to do so.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 13, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?

10ish if everyone showed up. 6 core players

2.) Do you DM?

For the first time, yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

1 player was our dm but has taken a multi-year break. He is talking about starting up again.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

2 females, 8 males out of the 10. 1 female out of the core 6.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Games Plus in Mount Prospect IL

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

All 'module's for me. Worlds Largest Dungeon for now and probably something along those lines years from now when we get though it.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Oh boy. Playing for 26some years. 40 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?

High School friends and some GI's on the Nato Base my dad was stationed at (SHAPE Belguim).


----------



## LostInTartarus (Jun 13, 2006)

> 1.) How many players in your group?/



3; 2 players and a DM.



> 2.) Do you DM?



Currently I DM, but we rotate through the group, each running a campaign.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



See above.



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



All male.



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Yes.  Bayshore hobby, Hamilton Ontario.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Both.  Currently running the WotC adventure path set in FR.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I'm 32 and have been playing since I was 13.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



I bought the red box and learned with some friends.


----------



## Rika (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy necromancy! 

1.) How many players in your group?

Two + the GM. We're looking for more.  :\ 

2.) Do you DM?

No, but I have. I'm not comfortable with it. 

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

No, much to my husband's dismay.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

2 female players 1 male GM

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yep. Hastur Hobbies. 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

All homebrew all the time. 

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

I started playing when I was 15. I'm 31, errr 28 now.   

8.) Who taught you to play?

My boyfriend at the time.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?



Currently 3 players and a DM.


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes.


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



1 other occasional DM in the group.


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



100% male


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



No good gamestores nearby


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Always been homebrew. My current campaign in an experiment to utilise modules.


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



The group has been playing on and off for 20 years (mostly off). I'm 35.


			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Well, when I started playing, the rules weren't complex, so I have no memory of being "taught" rules. However, my first DM, Greg Stewart, taught me to love the game. He wrote and ran a series of great one-shot tournament modules in the early 80's. Later my high school friends and I bought/learned various RPGs on our own... AD&D, Top Secret, Traveller, etc. With a few exceptions, I was usually the one in the group who bought and read the rules for a new game. (This trend remains true.  :\  )

ironregime


----------



## Robert Ranting (Jun 14, 2006)

*Gaming Statistics*

1.) How many players in your group?
Usually between 5 and 8 players, plus the DM.   I'm fortunate to be affiliated with a large gaming club from college (although I have now graduated), as well as having friends at other colleges and back in my home county to game with, so there's a good deal of variety in the player base.

2.) Do you DM?
Yes.  Currently I'm working on the 3rd year of my AE/D&D campaign.  I also run one-shots when people are bored.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Out of the 6 players currently in my AE/D&D game, only one has never been a DM for something (D&D, AE, Mage the Awakening, Talislanta, BESM, Blue Rose, and Dreaming Cities have all been run).  

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Currently, in the game I DM for, 4 males (including me) and 3 females (including my girlfriend).  In the other game, we have 7 guys, and only my g/f is female.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
The Rusty Scabbard, Lexington KY's Legendary Gaming Store

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Homebrew, with occassional grabs from WotC's free adventure .pdfs, though I usually end up doing conversions and replace monsters here and there.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I have been playing since early 2000, so 6 years.  I'm 22.

8.) Who taught you to play?
The same old friend who's running the game I play in.  He bought a red-and-black 2nd Ed. Starter box when they went on clearance, shortly before the release of 3rd Edition.   We played through a module that involved a war between Xvarts (sp?) and Bugbears in the tunnels beneath a town.  There was also a subplot about a lost dog (anyone remember this one?).

Later that year, another friend bought the 3.0 books and we started our first ill-fated campaign.  My real education in gaming came from joining the Miskatonic Student Union at the University of Kentucky, where I first found Monte Cook's AU, and was introduced to non-d20 games (though I still have a hefty bias toward d20 fantasy).


Robert "Cutting down from the 4-games a week college schedule" Ranting


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2006)

> 1.) How many players in your group?




I have five players.  Though unbeknowst (but beknowst to us) to them there is a sixth.



> 2.) Do you DM?




Yes, as much as I can.  I suck as a player.  I suck less as a DM.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Yes, I know three of the other five have. 



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




We are all men baby!!  



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




The best I guess is the Guard Tower, but their customer service has gotten steadily worse.



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




Yes.  I homebrew and take moduels and rip them apart to add homebrew elements.  



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




I started in 1980 and I'm 31



> 8.) Who taught you to play?




Kids in the suberbia: Brian, Jeff, Shawn, Brad.


----------



## Canaan (Jun 14, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?

Anywhere from 4-7, plus me.


2.) Do you DM?

Yes.


3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Yes. One or two.


4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

No women.


5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Yes.  Aero Hobbies.


6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Homebrew using modified published adventures.  


7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

34yo, and been playing for 24 years.


8.) Who taught you to play?

Neighbor boy.  Ain't he sweet?


And here is a link to the story hour of my current campaign:  Tales of Turgos


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 14, 2006)

Last session, the group went to Bahrain to get Michael Jackson, so they can take him to Avalon and, with the aid of the Holy Grail, heal the King (of Pop) and thus save the world. Next session? Dragons vs. the British SAS.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 14, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Last session, the group went to Bahrain to get Michael Jackson, so they can take him to Avalon and, with the aid of the Holy Grail, heal the King (of Pop) and thus save the world. Next session? Dragons vs. the British SAS.



You win this thread! 

(and I'm impressed beyond words)


----------



## Illirion (Jun 14, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group? 
*6 (not including DM)* 

2.) Do you DM? 
*Jep* 

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? 
*Yes, at least 2* 

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
*Just Guys *

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? 
*Jep, it's where we game most of the time and it's a place that caters to TCGamers, boardgamers, wargamers, roleplayers and videogamers it's really great.* 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
*Homebrew.*

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
*For about a year and a half now and I'm 19.*

8.) Who taught you to play?
*The core-books and internet.*


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Jun 14, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group?
Game 1, D&D: 5
Game 2, D&D 1
Game 3, D&D 3
Game 4, Year of the Zombie 5

2.) Do you DM?
Game 1, D&D: Yes
Game 2, D&D Yes
Game 3, D&D Yes
Game 4, Year of the Zombie Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Game 1, D&D: Yes, 1
Game 2, D&D: No
Game 3, D&D: NO
Game 4, Year of the Zombie: No

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Game 1, D&D: 4m/2f
Game 2, D&D: 1m/1f
Game 3, D&D 1m/3f
Game 4, Year of the Zombie 3m/3f

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? Yes. Rogue Games

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? Homebrew, all of them.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? Over 35 years old and playing over 20 years

8.) Who taught you to play? Myself


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1) 7 + GM
2) Yes
3) Yes, 6 out of the 7 also run games
4) All male
5) No, it closed about a year ago.
6) Homebrew with occasional adventures from Dungeon Mag.
7) About 20 years.  33
8) Self

For the game I play in
1) 6 + GM
2) GM plays in my game.
3) 2 out of 7
4) 4 male, 3 female
5) Same
6) He homebrews, with some stealing from mods


----------



## Nebulous (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1. 6 usually. Guys usually, although a recent 1-off had 3 women, 2 newbies. 

2. 2 people DM, although i prefer it over playing. I don't actually get to DM enough.

3. as above

4. as above

5. Cerebral hobbies and it is COOL

6. I used to do solely homebrew, i now sort of prefer modified modules. Big time saver.

7. Started around 10 or so with Endless Quest books in eary 1980's (does that count?) Played on and off over the years. i'm 33 now. 

8. I was pretty much self taught until a gaming group in high school when i was able to peruse all those books i couldn't afford before.

EDIT: There are A LOT of thirty-something gamers that frequent this board. Wow.


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?




Thousands. I don't have a ftf group, and only play pbp at the moment. Usually there are 4-8 players in each game.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?




Yes.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Yes. All the time.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




No idea.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




Not sure. Havn't been to a gamestore in years.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




I used to do all my own adventures, but recently I have been using more modules. Time is a big factor. And some of my own stuff was, quite frankly, cra ... er, not so good. I started to look at modules to see how other people were doing it. 

In the games I run, the settings have all been homebrewed ones. I recently bought two published settings, but haven't used either.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




20 years, since I was about 16.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?




A friend at school originally. But I am still learning, especially when it comes to running a game.

thotd


----------



## talien (Jun 14, 2006)

1.) How many players in your group? 10, as both DMs have been players at any one point in time.

2.) Do you DM? Yep.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? 1 other DM.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 2 females, 8 males.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? No.  This is a crying, horrible shame.  The best I had was the WOTC store.  That was like a million years ago.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? Modules.  I horribly slice and dice them though.  For example, I've been splicing Tatters of the King (Cthulhu conversion to d20), Black Sails Over Freeport (d20 Freeport) and Living Arcanis adventures (d20 Arcanis).

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? ugh.  A long time.  Since I was in fourth grade.  Let's leave it at over 20 years.

8.) Who taught you to play? My mom, believe it or not.  She bought the game as a recommendation from one of those school programs to promote creativity.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1  Five or six right now, but once summer ends, I'll get two or three of them back that I lost.
2  Yes.
3  We have a couple aspiring DMs, one guy I'd really like to see DM because he's brilliant, but no one DMs yet except me.
4  All male right now.
5  I wouldn't know, I don't buy D&D stuff much. 
6  Modules, mostly old stuff. 
7  23 years old, playing six years, but only regularly for the last nine months or so.
8  Myself.


----------



## The Shaman (Jun 14, 2006)

1.) There are five gamers (four players plus the GM) in our d20 _Modern_ game.

2.) I am the game master.

3.) I know that others in the group are game masters, but we don't all play in one another's games.

4.) All five of us are males. 

5.) I have two game stores near me - I wouldn't classify either as "good."

6.) My setting is 100% homebrew.

7.) I've been playing roleplaying games for twenty-nine years, but I began with wargames (both board and miniatures) a few years before that.

8.) I was introduced to roleplaying games by a friend and fellow wargamer.


----------



## Odhanan (Jun 14, 2006)

*1.) How many players in your group?*
Seven this year, DM included.

*2.) Do you DM?*
Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
I'm the main DM, but this year, my fiancee started running a part of the game too. Our characters were exiled on another plane, and were looking for a way to escape. She ran that part, which allowed me to become a player too.

Next year, I'll be running Ptolus. My fiancee is already working on a Call of Cthulhu campaign. Maybe the Masks of Nyarlathotep. More probably something inspired by it.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
2 Males, 5 Females. Next year, I'll be the only male remaining, most probably. That's really not a problem though.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
The nearest I know is about 500 kilometers away. It's called Imperial Hobbies, in Richmond, BC (Vancouver area).

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
Mainly homebrew.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
I've been playing for 18 years. I'm 29 years old.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*
My cousin Carlos. He was around 23. I was 11. He ran many solo games for me after I replaced my brother who quit playing D&D one afternoon (he was playing a wizard with 2 HP and a _Light_ spell, basically). I was instantly hooked, even if said wizard did not survive the afternoon.

*9.) What are you running presently?*
The Seven Spires. A mix of homebrew and published stuff using bits and pieces of campaign settings, modules I like and so on. Off the top of my head Ptolus, Eberron, Laelith, Ghostwalk, The Banewarrens, Ruins of Intrigue and Arcana Evolved, Greyhawk and more.


----------



## RFisher (Jun 15, 2006)

Mark said:
			
		

> 1.) How many players in your group?




Currently 4. (Assuming by "players", you don't mean to exclude a DM.) We've fluctuated from as low as 3 to probably a high of 6 or so.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 2.) Do you DM?




Yes



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Yes. Two of us DM regularly, & the other two either have or are considering it.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




3:1 (Was 3:2 for a long time.)



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




Dragon's Lair



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




Hmm. Probably about half & half so far.



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




Since about 1981. I was born in 1969. (For the math challenged, at the time I'm posting this, I've been playing for about 22 years, & I am currently 37 years old.)



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> 8.) Who taught you to play?




Tom Moldvay. (Well, not directly, but via his Basic Set. MWM & EGG certainly had some early influence on me as well.)


----------



## Mark (Jul 27, 2008)

It's been a while so let's see who is new that has info for this thread and who posted before that has NEW info for us.


----------



## Lanefan (Jul 27, 2008)

Mark said:


> 1.) How many players in your group?



In one group, DM + 4.  In the other, DM + 6.  In the others I keep stats for but am not currently in, DM + 6, DM + 5, and DM + 6.  Total of about 25 people, as there's some overlap.


> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes and no.


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



In the sub-group I'm currently DM-ing, nobody else DMs at the moment (that may change).  In the overall group of 25, there's 4 current DMs and about 5 others who could if they had to.


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



Not counting DMs (all male), in the group I run 3M-1F; in the group I play in 3M-3F; overall about 3-1 ratio.


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Yes, Curious Comics and Yellowjacket Games, both in downtown Victoria.


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



For my DMing, mostly homebrew worlds (the last one was FR-based) and about half-and-half homebrew adventures vs. canned modules, though the canned modules get changed all over the place too.


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



Since 1981, 47.


> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Various friends, one of whom was my first DM and still is; I'm off to his game in about an hour from now. 

There's a couple of other questions that would be interesting to ask:

What edition do you play?  DM?  (1st and 1st, here)

What's your average party size including NPCs? (about 10, around here; we often play more than one PC at a time)

What's the usual male-female ratio in the party? (usually much closer to 1-1 than the player ratio)

Lanefan


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 27, 2008)

_1.) How many players in your group?_
Last group had 7, current group has 3 but looking to expand (5 max).

_2.) Do you DM?_
Yes.

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_
Last group had me and another guy alternating DM'ing, current group is just me.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_
Last group: 4 male, 3 female.  Current group: 1 male (me), 2 female - (and it's very fun).

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_
Last City - Yes (Plycon outside of Moody AFB), current city - Yes (Past Present Future Comics).

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_
Equal split of both.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_
15 years, 40 years old.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_
Friends (coworkers in the Air Force).

Current game is a house ruled 3.5E (with elements of SAGA and 4E thrown in) campaign in a non-cannon Forgotter Realms setting.  Also occasioinally use Greyhawk, Star Wars, StarDrive and DarkMatter settings.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 27, 2008)

*1.) How many players in your group?*
Group 1, 5 players and me as the DM.
Group 2, 8 players and someone else as the DM (split up into two subgroups on alternating nights.)

*2.) Do you DM?*
Yes

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
Yes, 3.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
In group 1 there are no females playing currently.
In group 2 the ratio is 2 males for every female.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
Great Escape Games in Sacramento.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
More homebrew, however I am running the H series for 4E for the group I am DMing in.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
About 11 years now. I am currently 26

*8.) Who taught you to play?*
I did, more or less. Myself,  my brothers and a few friends from school started in with second edition with a starter kit we picked up after playing Magic The Gathering for a bit. (I can't remember the name of the set we started with for the life of me. All I can remember for sure was that it had an ogre for a "boss monster" and it was probably set somewhere in the Dalelands) Nobody else wanted to DM at the time, so it fell to me to figure out what stuff meant.


----------



## DragonLancer (Jul 27, 2008)

Mark said:


> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




1. Including me, six.
2. Yes.
3. No.
4. Five male, one female.
5. Yes. Gamers.
6. Mainly modules, but some homebrew.
7. Since 1987. I am 34.
8. An old school friend.


----------



## exile (Jul 27, 2008)

1. How many players in your group? 

I actually play in two different groups. The first group which meets once a month consists of 12 players. Very, very rarely are they all present at the same time. The second group which meets weekly (though I can only play with them in person several times per year) consists of about 8 people.

2. Do you DM?

Yes, at times for both groups, but I am not the primary DM for either group.

3. Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

In the first group, there are three of us who DM. Our principle DM runs mostly fantasy, another guy does supers, and I do horror (this is a very loose generality). In the second group, three of us DM. Our principle DM does pretty much everything, I sometimes do fantasy or horror, and one woman does exclusively Top Secret SI.

4. What's the male/female composition of the group? 

The group of 12 has two female players who have excellent attendance. My wife, the third female, shows up regularly, but actually played only for the first time last night (a Dread game that I ran). The group of 8 has three females who all also attend regularly.

5. Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

I live in Somerset, KY. Several stores stock games without being true game stores. Collector's Comics sells primarily comics (duh), but has the best selection of games in the town, though by no means a great selection. Game King specializes mostly in used video games, but also sells WOTC books and minis. The local chain bookstore (can't recall the name) has a limited selection of mainstream gaming stuff (mostly WOTC and White Wolf).

The group that I meet with monthly plays in Louisville, KY. Louisville Game Shop (or is it Store?) carries a lot of minis (WH40K, Warmachine, Hordes, less so Reaper), boardgames, and pretty mainstream role-playing games. The Great Escape has the best selection of used game items in the city, and probably in the state. Check it out if you are looking for something old. They also carry tons of comics (new and used) and used music, a draw for my largely non-gamer wife. Comic Book World has the best selection of new gaming stuff in the city, carry some of the more obscure lines, though I believe they were hurt by the D20 glut, and still have a lot of stuff that no one seems to want.

I spent five years in Toledo, OH, and the group that I game with via computer (and in person a few times a year) is well served by Mind Games. They too have been hurt by the D20 glut, but will reliably special order everything that I want, sell it to me at a discount, and ship it to me for free. They rock, and I spend 95% of my very large gaming budget there. If you livenaywhere near NW Ohio, check them out.

6. Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? 

Almost all of us who run games for both groups homebrew. Notable exceptions include one DM's love affair with the Temple of Elemental Evil, and the time that I ran part of Night Below.

7. How long have you been playing and how old are you? 

I'm 33, generally in the middle of the age range for both groups. I have been playing in some form since I was 8. 

8. Who taught you to play?

A cousin by marriage who is no longer a cousin thanks to divorce. He got cool and quit playing not long after teaching me.


----------



## Kzach (Jul 27, 2008)

*1.) How many players in your group?*
6.

*2.) Do you DM?*
Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
Occasionally rotates.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
All male.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
No.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
Depends who is DM'ing. If it's me and a campaign, all my personal homebrew. Otherwise, rotating through a module.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
20 years playing, 33 years old.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*
A geeky friend introduced me to the Robotech RPG but my leanings were towards fantasy due to the Dragonlance novels so I picked up AD&D and learned that myself.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like it's time for an update...

Three Games:  

Game #1: Eric's Group (a couple of campaigns further down the line)
Game #2: Paul T's Homebrow (different campaign now but in same world)
Game #3: Paul M's Elemental Evil (almost done - maybe one more session to go!)

1.) How many players in your group? 
1. me plus four
2. DM plus five
3. DM plus five


2.) Do you DM? 
Yes, in group 1

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? 
Two of my players are the DMs for groups 2 and 3.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 
1. One female, the rest male.
2. One female, the rest male. 
3. All male.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? 
Pegasus Games; Misty Mountain Games; and many regular bookstores around here carry RPG stuff. I buy online a lot, too. And I'm buying more PDFs than I have in the past. I have to say I haven't bought anything at a store in some time -- my steady trickle of RPG stuff comes from Paizo, and my impulse shopping is done with PDFs.  

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? 
1. Lite homebrew setting, mostly published adventures though some have needed heavy tweaking.  
2. Mostly homebrew, though parts of his campaign have been based on The Rod of Seven Parts. 
3. Based mostly on two mega-modules (RttToEE and Banewarrens).

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Been playing close to 29 years, and I'm quite close to 40. 

8.) Who taught you to play? 
Older brother; when he moved out, I DMed for neighborhood friends (all girls).


----------



## The Green Adam (Jul 27, 2008)

Mark said:


> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?




Between 3-7. I basically have two groups. The size of each changes periodically with one group smaller then the other.



Mark said:


> 2.) Do you DM?




Always...or at least nigh always.



Mark said:


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Yes...2 or 3 though rarely when I'm there.



Mark said:


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




My newer smaller group has no females sadly. My older, larger group has 2-3 on average.



Mark said:


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




The Compleat Strategist baby! Oh yeah!



Mark said:


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




Almost all homebrew. Modules are for ideas to homebrew with.



Mark said:


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




I am 39 and I've been playing for 31 years.



Mark said:


> 8.) Who taught you to play?




A friend who was 7 when I was 8. His older brother taught him the rules.



Mark said:


> Answer any or all of the above, please...




Done and done - That was fun! 



Mark said:


> Don't forget to chime in on the entire RPG Survey Round-Up!




OK I will.

AD


----------



## FunkBGR (Jul 27, 2008)

1.) How many players in your group?
 - 6 to 7, including me

2.) Do you DM?
 - Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
 - Two others have run their own games at different times, but not this "group", or during this "time slot"

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
 - All male. Multiple guys have s/o's that would like to play, but we thought it would be disruptive

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
 - Critical Hit Games, in Iowa City, IA

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
 - Modules that have homebrew elements and modifications

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
 - Since High School, 24

8.) Who taught you to play?
 - A friend ran an In Nomine game I was asked to join. I had self-taught myself most of AD&D before that.


----------



## Dykstrav (Jul 27, 2008)

1.) Seven to eight, depending on schedules.

2.) I'm the DM. I'm usually the DM.

3.) Other people in my group DM, but not for the same campaign. We have seperate campaigns.

4.) Four females, four males. It seems odd to me that people keep claiming that D&D is dominated by white males, I usually have close to an exactly even split in gender.

5.) Lost Goblin Games, Raleigh NC. http://www.lostgoblingames.com.

6.) Homebrew stuff. There are some good adventures out, but I have to change stuff around anyway because players have access to the same modules. So I figure it's better to do something completely original rather than try to change it enough to surprise my players. But I still like published adventures and buy them.

7.) Since 1987, I'm thirty years old at present.

8.) The 1E core books taught me to play. I checked the books out at my public library and read them, and when I found a game I basically knew the rules by then.


----------



## Woas (Jul 27, 2008)

1.) Six.
2.) Yes.
3.) Yes, one other.
4.) All male.
5.) Yes, Zombie Planet.
6.) No modules.
7.) since ~2002/3. 24.
8.) n/a.


----------



## ejja_1 (Jul 27, 2008)

1. 5 in one group 4 in another
2. Occasionally in the first group always in the later.
3.Occasionally 1 for the 1st group, no in the 2nd.
4. All male in the 1st group 1 female and 3 males in the other.
5. Yes the best game store on the planet, games plus in mt prospect ill.
6. Both in the 1st, strictly home brew in the later.
7. 37 years old, 26 years gaming.
8. My cousin taught me.


----------



## Panthanas (Jul 27, 2008)

> 1.) How many players in your group?




There are 6 of us.



> 2.) Do you DM?




Why, yes, I am the DM!



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Not at the moment, but _supposedly_ one of the other guys wants to give it a go at some point.



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




All male in this particular group.



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




There is an awesome comic book shop, where the owner would special order gaming stuff if I asked, but no...no game stores nearby.  



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




Oh, I have (at least in my mind) an awesome idea for a homebrew, but I don't have the time put it all together so I'm currently running a Ptolus game almost verbatim out of the book and pdfs.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




I've been playing since the fall of 1989 and I'm 34 years old at this posting.




> 8.) Who taught you to play?




A guy I had just met at a birthday party.  He asked if I had ever played and offered to let me in the game he was running.  Today he's my best friend and I even named one of my sons after him.


----------



## Abdomens (Jul 27, 2008)

1.) 4 players right now. Maybe a fifth joining at the end of the summer.

2.) I've done only a few times, but I would like to do it more.

3.) All but one player likes to DM, so we actually shout shotgun when the current DM "retires".

4.) All male.

5.) Got two. Fantask and Faraos' Cigarer (Cigars of the Pharaoh, like the Tintin comic.)

6.) Only homebrew so far, but if I get the chance to DM I wil most likely use stuff from Dungeon.

7.) I have been playing for almost 7 years and I am 21 years old.

8.) There was a RPG-club in Junior High, where me and some friends joined and learned to play D&D, Vampire and Shadowrun. Those where the days..


----------



## Clavis (Jul 27, 2008)

1.) 7 players, plus myself

2.) Yes.

3.) Not currently. 2 of the players may be DMIng for the group in the future.

4.) 6 men, 2 women.

5.) There's a really good boardgame store store (with game space) around the block from me. No RPG-focused store in town right now.

6.) 100% homebrew. 

7.) 24 years. I'm 34.

8.) I heard about the game, and was told basically how to play, by a summer camp counselor.


----------



## MacMathan (Jul 27, 2008)

Mark said:


> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1.) 6 currently

2.) Yes about 25% of the time

3.) 3 other DMs in the group so we rotate.

4.) 2 Women, 4 Men

5.) Only one left near by, Brookhurst Hobbies

6.) Depends who is DMing overall about 25% homebrew/ 75% modules

7.) 35 years old, playing for 25 years

8.) Self taught, me and some other fourth graders with the red box and then the AD&D books.


----------



## Southern Oracle (Jul 27, 2008)

> 1.) How many players in your group?



6 (tabletop) and 6 (online)



> 2.) Do you DM?



Yes (tabletop) and Yes (online)



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Yes, 1 (tabletop) and No (online)



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



2 females/4 males (tabletop) and 2 females/4 males (tabletop)



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



No



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Modules (tabletop) and mix of modules and homebrew (online)



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



26 years, and I'm 37 years old



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



My first gaming group picked up the books and we all learned at the same time.


----------



## Festivus (Jul 28, 2008)

*1.) How many players in your group?*
Group 1 - 5 including me
Group 2 - 6 including me
Group 3 - 5 including me

*2.) Do you DM?*
All three campaigns currently.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
Yes, one other does DM from time to time from Group 3.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
Group 1 - 1 female, 4 male
Group 2 - 3 female, 3 male
Group 3 - 1 female, 4 male

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
Yes, Game Empire Pasadena

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
With three games, mainly modules, but group 1 is an online game that is homebrew.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
Since 1978.  I am 42 years old.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*
I guy named Kevin (McClusky?  I can't recall his last name now) whom my parents knew his parents through work and thought we would like to play a game together.


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Jul 28, 2008)

1) How many players? 3
2) Do you DM? yes, but not in this campaign
3) Do others DM? yes
4) Male/Female composition? 1 male, 2 females
5) Good game store? Legion, Nord's
6) Mainly modules or homebrew? Mostly homebrew
7) How long playing and how old? Playing since 1977; age 48
8) Who taught you to play? Self taught


----------



## Jhaelen (Jul 28, 2008)

Mark said:


> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...



I'm playing in three game groups right now (D&D/DSA/Earthdawn):
1) 9/8/3
2) yes/no/no
3) 1/1/2
4) females: 2/2/0
5) no; there've been two but they're both long gone now
6) mostly customized modules/solely modules/a mix of homebrew and modules
7) 24/35
8) started playing self-taught but didn't really get it (I was playing the whole party in a 1-on-1 game) until introduced by someone from my school (about 5 years older than myself). It's amazing how many rpgs fail at describing how to actually play the game!


----------



## Lord Ipplepop (Jul 30, 2008)

1.) How many players in your group? I'm not sure at the moment... probably 6-8

2.) Do you DM? I am going to be the DM

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? I doubt it at this point

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? Not sure, yet... I am sure it will be mostly female.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? Yeah, right. We live in the middle of Podunk.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? Why, yes, thank you

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? I have been playing since October 1978

8.) Who taught you to play? A friend from high school

*explaination*
My work schedule prohibits me from joining a set game, although there are a few in the area that have asked. My girlfriend's son (who is 13) watched my old group play and asked about it. Within the next few weeks,  I am going to be starting an educational campaign to "corrupt the tender minds of the youth of this world". He is going to get a few of his friends together who might be interested and away we go.


----------



## Steely Dan (Jul 30, 2008)

*1.)*  3.

*2.)*  Exclusively.

*3.)*  No.

*4.)*  Sausage party.

*5.)*  Leisure Games and Forbidden Planet.

*6.)*  Always homebrewed campaigns.

*7.)*  Been playing 21 years.

*8.)*  A friend of my older brother.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2008)

1.) How many players in your group? 1 (my gf).
2.) Do you DM? yes.
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? no.
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? 1 female/0 male.
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? not anymore. 
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? modules.
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? i'm 31, been playing seriously for 1 year, but have read d&D books and magazines my whole life.
8.) Who taught you to play? my older sister when i was 5. taught myself 3e.

messy


----------



## theskyfullofdust (Jul 31, 2008)

*Two for the price of one*

I've got two groups, one I play in, one I run; so I'll do both:

*First (every other Sunday):*

_1.) How many players in your group?_

Six (five players, one DM)

_2.) Do you DM?_

Play only in this group.

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

No.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

All male.

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_

Technically yes, near where we play there's Orcs Nest and Forbidden Planet (London).

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

OD&D modules at the moment, some homebrew later.

*Group 2: every Wednesday (more or less):*

_1.) How many players in your group?_

Three players, me as DM.

_2.) Do you DM?_

Yes.

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

No (but one might later).

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

All male (two are my brothers).

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_

No. Nearest one 1hr away in central London.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

Mostly modules, but wil do homebrew too.

*And this are, of course, independent of any group:*

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

I've been playing since 1980 and am 34 years young.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_

My dad. I in turn taught my brothers and introduced my poor, unfortunate friends to the game.


----------



## Commonblade (Jul 31, 2008)

Mark said:


> 1.) How many players in your group?




6



Mark said:


> 2.) Do you DM?




Yes



Mark said:


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




Yes,two others, but not often.



Mark said:


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?




3 to 3



Mark said:


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




Specialties Toys and Games



Mark said:


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




Mostly Homebrew



Mark said:


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




I picked up the game in 2000 with 3rd edition, others in group have been playing longer. We are all between 24 and 30



Mark said:


> 8.) Who taught you to play?




Most of my "training" came from a friend in college. But I really consider PirateCat's and Serigo's (sp?) Storyhour true inspirations on how to run a game. I have learned a lot from just enworld in general, and many of my players ask me what the general consensus is here if we come across rules issues.


----------



## am181d (Jul 31, 2008)

1.) How many players in your group?

7 (including me).

2.) Do you DM?

Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

Most of the other players have DM'd in the past. One runs a group that I'm not a part of.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

5 guys (including me), 2 girls.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Compleat Strategist in Manhattan.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

All homebrew, all the time.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

31 years old. Been playing for approximately 27 years.

8.) Who taught you to play?

My mother ran some early dungeons before we had the rules. These involved rooms full of infinite baked beans and that sort of thing. Brother introduced me to 1e.


----------



## Vayden (Jul 31, 2008)

Mark said:


> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?



Four games, so multiple answers:
A) 5
B) 4-6
C) 3-4
D) 4-5




Mark said:


> 2.) Do you DM?



A) No
B) No
C) Yes
D) Yes



Mark said:


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



A) Yes (1)
B) Yes (2)
C) Yes (2)
D) Yes (1)



Mark said:


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



A+D) All male
B+C) 50% each



Mark said:


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



2 decent ones. One is grungy and so-so on selection, but is open late. The other is excellent, but closes at 6 PM. 



Mark said:


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



50-50



Mark said:


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



27, been playing since I was 22. 



Mark said:


> 8.) Who taught you to play?



Taught myself from books.


----------



## Shabe (Jul 31, 2008)

1.) How many players in your group? - atm 6 used to be 9

2.) Do you DM? - Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? - 3 Others

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? - 95% Male over the groups

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? - Waylands Forge - Birmingham Uk

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? - Neither are dominant

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? playing for 6 years I'm 26

8.) Who taught you to play? - Friends at Uni


----------



## Slander (Jul 31, 2008)

_1.) How many players in your group?_ 6 + the DM

_2.) Do you DM?_ Yup

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_ Of the seven, 5 have DMed

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_ 6 males / 1 female

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_ Acme Comics is near me; Sci-Fi City is the biggest store in the area

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_ Homebrew in the past; currently, running an adventure path (WotBS) adapted for our homebrew setting

_7.) How long have you been playing?_ Playing since 1992

_8.) Who taught you to play?_ High school buddy


----------



## Elrohir_of_Kellemar (Aug 1, 2008)

1.) How many players in your group?
     Several groups 3-8 players, and over the years 1-12 players.

2.) Do you DM?
     Almost all of the time.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
     3 have DMed.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
     About 40% Female over the years, probably 20% now. We did have one group of 3 Females with one player and me DMing being the only males.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
     A fair game store that used to be good, and we've lost a couple of good ones.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
     I only use a homebrew world I've been working on for 34 years.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
     I've been playing 34 years and am 59 now.

8.) Who taught you to play?
     Two friends and I taught ourselves to play.


----------



## Adrift (Aug 1, 2008)

1.) How many players in your group? (5-7)

2.) Do you DM? (yes)

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? (1-2)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? (4 M / 3 F)

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? (The Gaming Pit)

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? (Homebrew, some mods)

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? (30 yrs old, 19 yrs. DnD)

8.) Who taught you to play? (self taught from getting a book, don't remember where I got the 1e PHB though)


----------



## Shroomy (Jan 4, 2009)

1.) How many players in your group?

--In my current game, there are four players and the DM.

2.) Do you DM?

--I do not DM in this particular campaign, but I want to start up my own campaign as a DM.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

--I think almost everyone in the group has some sort of GMing experience, but currently, only our DM actually DMs.  I have GM'ing experience with 2e AD&D, BECMI, and CoC.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

--My current group is all male.  In my last 3.5e campaign, we had one female player.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

--IMO, the best LGS in Madison, WI is Pegasus Games, which is where we play.  There are two others that I occassionally visit.  My all time favorite LGS is Griffon's Books in South Bend IN; I used to visit it every Saturday morning when my fiancee lived down there.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

--Our DM is using all homebrew stuff to the best of my knowledge, though he's incorporated stuff from the core 4e D&D setting.  For example, my character is an eladrin from Mithrendain, so that city, as described in _Dragon_ 366 has become an important part of the campaign.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

--I've been playing RPGs since the late 80s and I'm 32.  The 4e campaign I'm currently playing in started in September 2008.

8.) Who taught you to play?

--I taught myself, as well as all of my players back in the day (though most just read my books and taught themselves also).


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll update my entry, as it's been awhile.

1.) How many players in your group?
2003 - BPAA currently has 7 players, with a few more in the recruiting stages. 
2008 - "Heirs of Turucambi" has 5 players, currently, with a few in the wings 

2.) Do you DM?
2003 - Yes 
2008 - Yes 

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
2003 - Not in this campaign. 
2008 - Not in this campaign. 

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
2003 - 4 male, 3 female 
2008 - 3 male, 2 female 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
2003 - Cosmic Castle - D&D, anime, etc etc 
2008 - The Castle 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
2003 - World of Greyhawk...underwater  
2008 - World of Greyhawk...underwater  

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
2003 - 23+ years of D&D...I'll be 38 in a few months   
2008 - Nearly 30 years of D&D... I am now 43 

8.) Who taught you to play?
2003 - I am self-taught.... pilfered the Basic booklet from my oldest brothers closet . He never missed it and now he's religiously adamant against RPGs...so I win  
2008 - see above


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 4, 2009)

*1.) How many players in your group?*

Group 1: 8 core members.  2-4 occasional players.

Group 2: 3 Core members.  Many occasional players.

*2.) Do you DM?*

Group 1: Yes.

Group 2: Yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

Group 1: Yes, at least 4 of us so far.

Group 2: Yes, all 3 core members.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

Group 1: All male.  Most of the group is married with children.

Group 2: All male, but most of the occasional players are female.  Several singles in the group, including the one gay guy in my circle of gamers.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

Used to go to Lone Star Comics in Irving, Gen X games in Euless, and Game Chest in Dallas (all TX, of course).  LSC Irving has closed, but other LSC locations still exist.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

Group 1:  A mix, depending on GM.

Group 2: Mostly homebrew.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

I'm 41 as of last October; been playing since 1977.
*
8.) Who taught you to play?*

I don't remember my first DM's name- some short, curly haired white kid with glasses (yes, a human hobbit), but I remember his game.  He was iron fisted- players only got to use the PHB, and demonstration of knowledge from the MM or DMG got you an XP penalty.

That game of D&D was held in the school library of East Middle School in Aurora, CO.  I played a human fighter with a 2hd swd.  My PC and a Wizard down to his last MM spell were the longest lived PCs in the game, felled by a Purple Worm in the next-to-last room of the dungeon.  The mage was engulfed after a few rounds of combat (he hit it with his MM and was whacking the Worm with his staff).

My fighter knocked the Worm down to its last 4HP, just as he got knocked down to 4 himself.  The last round, we had simultaneous initiative.  I missed, he hit, end of game.


----------



## noffham (Jan 4, 2009)

1.) How many players in your group?

5 to 7 depending on who’s available

2.) Do you DM?

Pretty much all the time.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

One other person, very rarely.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

90% male, one woman joins us when she’s in town.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

In New Jersey, several incl. Compleat Strategist in NYC. In New Mexico, Active Imagination.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

90% home brew and the rest heavily modified modules; (usually just mined for ideas).

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

D&D for 35 years. I’m 51 now.

8.) Who taught you to play?

I taught myself.


----------



## Wootz (Jan 4, 2009)

1.) How many players in your group?
5 to 6, depends

2.) Do you DM?
yup

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Pancho tries. Idk, maybe one day

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
mostly guys, though a couple girls. Can't say for sure since girls are the most inconsistent.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Dice House. Very friendly, very local.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Homebrew. Can't afford all that campaign guide mumbo jumbo anywho.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
not terribly long, a few months. I am at the moment 17.

8.) Who taught you to play?
I did, actually. I had to teach everyone else how to play.


----------



## grodog (Jan 4, 2009)

*1.) How many players in your group?*
8 including the DM

*2.) Do you DM?*
- not at the moment, though I'm slated to DM whenever our current phase of campaigning ends

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
7 of 8 DM

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
100% male (though we do have 1 PC female ATM)

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
No

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
Both (probably about 60/40)

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
31.5 years gaming, 39 years old (started in the summer of 1977 at 7)

*8.)Who taught you to play?*
A kid down the street.


----------



## Daern (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is a link to my campaign site.

Legacy of Brutality


----------



## stonegod (Jan 4, 2009)

*1.) How many players in your group?*
I've got two semi-overlapping group for a total of eight.

*2.) Do you DM?*
Did. Just finished up AoW Summer of '08, so taking a break. Been itching to run 4E Eberron, though...

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*
Three others DM: One our 3.5 Savage Tide, one a 3.5 (but doesn't really need a system) planar randomness game, and one our 4E game.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*
Three female to five male. Two married couples (myself amongst them), a pair that got together after being in games together, another married fellow whose spouse does not play, and the lone non-attached.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*
Nope. Mississippi is no gaming Mecca. 

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*
Mix of both. Liked the Paizo Dungeon paths, so ran them. Mostly homebrew before that, and likely that again afterwards.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*
Since 1983/84ish when I was 8.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*
Some kid in the playground.


----------



## kitsune9 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mark said:


> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1. 5
2. 90% of the time.
3. Occasionally, one or two of the players runs a short campaign and gets tired of it until 10th level or so. For the most part, I'll DM unless it was RPGA. My players were for the most part judges for RPGA stuff, so they would take turns running mods. I would actually judge the least.
4. Male
5. There's quite a few gamestores. I can't really say they are good or not as I don't frequent them much anymore since I get all my books online or find them at second-hand bookstores. 
6. I've always ran modules in the past, but this is the first campaign where I've been writing my own to see if I can do it. So far, four down.
7. About 25 years. 30's.
8. No one. Saw the D&D Basic set in a bookstore and my parents got it for me for Christmas.


----------



## Mokona (Jan 5, 2009)

1.) How many players in your group?  -  _5 + the Dungeon Master_

2.) Do you DM?  -  _Not the current game but I have in the past_

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?  -  _3 of the five players DM (myself included)_

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?  -  _One woman (my wife) out of six; it used to be 2 of 6_

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?  -  _No_

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?  -  _Always homebrew with bits and pieces of maps ripped off from modules_

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?  -  _I'm 33 and I've been playing for 23 years (since I was 10)_

8.) Who taught you to play?  -  _As near as I can recall my best friend and I learned to play on our own though I first played a single session with my older brother and a friend of his which is how I learned that *Dungeons & Dragons* existed_


----------



## CharlesRyan (Jan 5, 2009)

4 players plus GM.
Other players DM, but only partial crossovers between my group and those games.
Male/Female: 3/2
We have an awesome game shop nearby. Plus, a couple of us work at the second-largest games distributor in the world.
100% homebrew.
Playing this campaign for over a year (gaming for 29 years); this year I will celebrate the 13th anniversary of my 29th birthday.
I received the blue box as a Christmas present from my Aunt Susan and quickly worked out the game with a couple neighborhood kids.


----------



## bobthehappyzombie (Jan 5, 2009)

1.) How many players in your group?
5, and a DM, we have had 7 but 5 players is our regular show.

2.) Do you DM? 
Yes on occasion, though only one game at the mo

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
yeah, two of them do

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
One girl.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
There is one in Reading Eclectic Games

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Mainly modules

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Since I was 9, I am now 37... so er 28 years... is that right? 

8.) Who taught you to play?
My junior school teacher Mrs Golding... Strange but true.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 5, 2009)

*1.) How many players in your group?*

7 players + DM = 8

*2.) Do you DM?*

Only at convensions

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?*

2 alternating DMs (not me)

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?*

All Male. I would like female members but I am still the newbie in the group after 9 years, turnover just doesn't happen.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?*

There was a great gamestore but the owner retired an it is no more. There are still gamestores around but I rely on Gen Con and Origins now. Gen Con is local though so I have an awesome local gamestore 4 days a year.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?*

Mostly homebrew with some adapted modules used.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?*

I have been playing about 30 years and I am almost 40.

*8.) Who taught you to play?*

Some kid at summer camp in the late 70s.


----------



## FriarRosing (Jan 5, 2009)

1.) How many players in your group?
We have me and three others. Some days it's only two others.

2.) Do you DM?
Hell yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Nope.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
3 dudes and one lady

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yeah, a couple--the Bookery Fantasy is one, and there's another one that's bigger and a little further away, but we've only gone there a couple times. There's also another small comics/game shop nearby as well, but they have a lot less stuff, but the dudes who work there seem pretty cool.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Homebrew. I can't run modules for some reason. I always get bored.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I am currently 21. I started in 2000, so I guess almost ten years.

8.) Who taught you to play?
I taught myself, I guess.


----------



## Dragonbait (Jan 5, 2009)

1.) How many players in your group?
   Group 1) 7
   Group 2) 6

2.) Do you DM?
   Group 1) Sometimes
   Group 2) No

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
   Group 1) Yes; 4 (including myself)
   Group 2) Yes; 4 (including myself)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
   Group 1) 7 male/0 female
   Group 2) 5 male/1 female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
    Not really

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
    Modules

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
    12 years and still going; I'm 29

8.) Who taught you to play?
    Twofold - I taught myself. My friends (an old group in HS) taught me after I learned that I misunderstood almost everything.


----------



## JediSoth (Dec 4, 2013)

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

*1.) How many players in your group?* 5. I have room for 6 and don't like to run the main game for fewer than 4.

*2.) Do you DM?* Mostly, yes.

*3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?* For the first time, though, I now have two players who are willing to step up and run other games.

*4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?* 5 males and 1 female (my wife) currently.

*5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?* The Game Preserve. It's OK. My needs don't really mesh up with that store these days. There's also the Arsenal which is an awesome place to game if you don't have room to host. They serve food. It's really more of a gamer cafe with gaming tables that also sells some RPG stuff.

*6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?* Mostly modules these days. Between writing and my day job, I don't have a lot of time to create decent adventures from scratch.

*7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? *I've been playing since 1982. I'm 39, so 31 years.*

8.) Who taught you to play?* A school mate my parents were babysitting at the time brought over this game in a magenta box with funny dice. "You have to try this," he said....





Don't forget to chime in on the entire RPG Survey Round-Up![/QUOTE]


----------



## ART! (Mar 7, 2018)

Mark said:


> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1. 10 people have characters written up for the game, but we usually have 4-6 players show. I never say "no" to a potential player.

2. & 3. I am the "main" GM, but another player got excited, ran a side adventure, and now we are co-GMing our way through the Tyranny of Dragons books: I run three "epsiodes", he runs three, etc.

4. One female player, but she's always there, so about 5:1. I would LOVE to get more female players.

5. Yes. Common Room Games! used to have weekly GM Roundtable meetings there, I've played a few one-shots there, they have a games auction twice a year, and I buy stuff there now and then.

6. I used to use 100% homebrewed adventures, but now I use published stuff and then mess with it.

7. Since 19...77? '78?


----------



## practicalm (Mar 7, 2018)

1.) How many players in your group?
One group has 6
One group has 8-10

2.) Do you DM?
Yes for both current groups

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
1 other person does but rarely

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
one group 1 female / 5 male
one group  2 female / 8 males

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yes; Guild House in Bellflower.  Also War House in Long Beach

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
modules for maps, but I make significant changes

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
playing for 40 years

8.) Who taught you to play?
my group taught ourselves originally; though I did have a teacher who showed us the basic set of D&D


----------



## Gradine (Mar 8, 2018)

Sure, I'll do this.

1.) How many players in your group?
7 players, plus me (DM)

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Nope, nobody else DMs currently, though one has DMed in the past.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Four male, three female. At least three of whom would also identify as queer.

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
A really awesome one just opened up, which is great, because the other FLGS in our area was no so much on the F, if you catch my meaning

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
I'm running Tyranny of Dragons (which you can learn more here) but set in Eberron, so there's been a fair amount of tweaking.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I am in my early 30's, and I've been playing D&D in some form or fashion since I was about 7, with long stretches of hiatuses unless you count CRPGs. Our current campaign just started two months ago, before that I hadn't played in about three-and-a-half years (since the birth of my daughter).

8.) Who taught you to play?
My older brother.


----------



## Tallifer (Mar 9, 2018)

1.) How many players in your group? 6-8

2.) Do you DM? yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? nope: but my players do have other games which we play in

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? all men

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? bittorrent

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? homebrew 

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? 52, since 1983

8.) Who taught you to play? college friends


----------



## aramis erak (Mar 9, 2018)

1.) How many players in your group?
A: 4
B: 5-7
C: 6

2.) Do you DM? 
I prefer the term GM, as most of my games are not D& nor dungeon focused.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
A Yes, but not for this group
B No
C Yes, but not with me as a player.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
A: 3:1
B: 4:3
C: 6:0

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yes. Matt's Cavalcade of Comics, http://ilovespidey.com

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Mix for all three

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Since summer 1979, so 38 years. Mumble...

8.) Who taught you to play?
They guys in my first group Andrew, John, Aaron, Brian, and Brice.


----------



## cthulhu42 (Mar 12, 2018)

]







> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?




Currently four



> 2.) Do you DM?




Almost exclusively.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?




One other player DMs from time to time to give me a break, but not often. 



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



. 

Our main game is a sausage party. All dudes. We do have some off nights with other players that includes my girlfriend, but my main weekly group is all male. 



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?




All Amazon these days. 



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?




About 85% homebrew. 



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?




I've been playing since I was 13 and I'm 49 now. OMG. 



> 8.) Who taught you to play?




Some kids from school.


----------



## AngryTiger (Mar 12, 2018)

1: 1, Plus DM
2: Yes, about 99% of the time
3: Very Very Rarely
4: 50/50. I play with my wife.
5: No
6: Always homebrew adventures, but often in premade campaign setting.
7: I'm 33 and have been playing for about 26 years.
8: Self-taught. Me and 1 friend wanted to play and didn't have anyone else to play with so we taught ourselves.


----------



## DammitVictor (Mar 16, 2018)

Mark said:


> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 2.) Do you DM?
> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
> ...




My main _real life_ group:

Myself and 4-6 others.
More often than not.
When someone else has a campaign they want to run.
Slight majority male. Two regular women, one irregular woman.
_Games Gauntlet_ in Laramie seems professional and friendly, but they don't carry a lot of stuff I want to buy.
Homebrew, always. I don't even use commercial _settings_, and half the time I'm playtesting a homebrew _system_.
I'm turning 38 this year, which means I have been playing (and GMing) for over 25 years.
My former stepfather. It's a wonder I stuck with the game, but I'm glad I did.

My main _online_ group:

I try to keep the number of players at 6. Currently at 4, trying to recruit at least two more.
Yep.
Nope. It's on Myth-Weavers, so some of them have other games they're playing in and/or running.
I know for certain one of the others is female. I know for certain one of them is male. The other two, I am pretty sure are male.
Not applicable.
Homebrew. It's a _Marvel Heroic Roleplaying_ game based on the _eXiles_, so even using "official" characters, everything is homebrewed.

Got another game. Running _Barbarians of Lemuria_ for a handful of young boys.


----------



## Angus MacDonald (Mar 17, 2018)

_1.) How many players in your group? _ Currently 6 players, 3 male, 3 female

_2.) Do you DM?_  Most of the time, but not exclusively
_
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_  Two others take up the reins now and again to give me a break

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_ Split 50/50 ... race and orientation splits this even further...
_
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it_  Shout out to Gary Ray at BLACK DIAMOND GAMES!  We love you, man!

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_  Homebrew almost exclusively.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? _ I am 59 years old and started back in 1975

_8.) Who taught you to play?_  Me.  Started with D&D before it was AD&D...  I am freakin' Olde Skoole and even gamed with Dave Hargrave... although he was rather slimy...  Before that it was _Chainmail _with its fantasy supplement.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## DammitVictor (Mar 20, 2018)

So... beyond the survey questions, thought I'd answer in specific.

I'm running three games right now.

The first, a play-by-post game on Myth-Weavers, is _Marvel Heroic Roleplaying_ based on Marvels _eXiles_ comics with influence from _Xtreme X-Men_ and _Spider-Verse_: player characters are all "semi-original", based on canon characters (or children/clones/etc of canon characters) from _alternate timelines_ with their datafiles altered to match. (Current roster is Detective Remy LeBeau of the NOPD (Gambit), Commodore May Parquagh of the HMS _Mayhem_ (April Parker of 1623), Cosmo (think of a cross between Kingpin and Nick Fury as the top cop in Mos Eisley), and Otto "Doctor Infinity" Octavious-- Peter Parker's best friend and crimefighting partner, until he joined the Avengers.

First mission was simple-- destroy Red Onslaught to free the world from his Cerebro-enhanced mind control. Second mission, in progress, is to find Patient Zero of the Wendigo epidemic to figure out why there are suddenly _thousands_ of Wendigo attacks all across the Earth. Got plans for the third and fourth, where they will meet their "Weapon X" equivalents-- another team like them, that gets the dirtier and more dangerous jobs. Core of that team is Peter Parker, Director of SHIELD; a reformed Kaine who raised his young niece to follow in her father's footsteps; and a maverick Deathlok made out of Frank Castle immediately following Central Park.

The second is my _Shroompunk_ game using the _Barbarians of Lemuria_ rules: sword & sorcery action, in a world based on equal parts _Nintendo Power_ and _Heavy Metal_. Game is episodic in nature, featuring the same characters in different adventures without any real continuity, and I am _really_ making an effort to turn the sex and violence up to Robocop-R levels. We're going to be streaming it on Twitch. First session was roughly based on Howard's _Tower of the Elephant_, with the Tortle Knight trying to turn the local Governor against the Emperor, my brother's oversexed Kong gladiator serving as the Duke's champion, and a Human assassin and a sorcerer/thief trying to play their respective trades on the Duke and the Duke's sealed tower, respectively. Featured a _hilarious_ erotic social duel between the Kong and the sorceress as they tried to counter-seduce each other for cross purposes; everyone voted them the best players of the session.

Nobody got paid that time, making next session's Advancement easier. Next story is based on _Jack and the Beanstalk_.

Third game is the same setting as the second, toned way _way_ the hell down for my daughter's nephews. They're in the middle of their first session, based loosely on Howard's _Rogues in the House_ with a Tortle cloudcar pilot, a Vegepygmy assassin, and a Human thief.


----------



## Phototoxin (Mar 23, 2018)

Group #1 - D&D
1.) How many players in your group?
5 PC + 1 DM

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
No

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
5M,1F

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
No, unless forbidden planet counts? I wouldn't class it as a good gamestore

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Recycling a 3E module with homebrew.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Since I was about 10 or 11 so 20 years., I'm 31

This group has been going about 3 months now.

8.) Who taught you to play?
The instruction book from Baldur's Gate!


Group #2
1.) How many players in your group?
3 PC + 1 DM

2.) Do you DM?
Yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
3/4

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
3M,1F

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
No

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Been modules for the last couple of years

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
Since I was about 10 or 11 so 20 years., I'm 31

This group has been meeting about 7+ years

8.) Who taught you to play?
The instruction book from Baldur's Gate!


----------



## Mallus (Mar 23, 2018)

This is the remains of what was once The Tuesday Night Game, which has been played on Fridays for a decade now. Our current game is Call of Cthulhu. 

1.) How many players in your group? *5*

2.) Do you DM? *sometimes - but not now*

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many? *yes... 2... eventually all*

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group? *all guys*

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it? *yes... Redcap's Corner* 

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff? *almost always homebrew*

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you? *33 years, just about 49*

8.) Who taught you to play? *friend & his dad (also friend)*


----------



## ClarenceInWonderland (Mar 31, 2018)

1.) How many players in your group?

group a) 4
group b) 5

2.) Do you DM?

a) yes
b) yes

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?

a) 2 others
b) 3 others

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?

a) all male
b) 4 male, 1 female

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

no

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

50:50

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

37 years. 46 years old.

8.) Who taught you to play?

Myself.


----------



## Chad Hooper (Apr 2, 2018)

Mark said:


> Everyone, tell us about your games, please.
> 
> 1.) How many players in your group?
> 
> ...




1. Currently four, started out roughly six months ago with just three.

2. I am the DM.

3.  Nobody else has taken a turn as DM yet, but I hope one or more of them does so down the road.

4. 3 guys, 1 gal. I'm the oldest, youngest player is about 27.

5. It's hit or miss in brick and mortar places here since we're playing an older edition.  Lots of hunting in thrift shops and used book stores, but mostly online shopping.

6. In the past I've run exclusively homebrew adventures set in my homebrew world.  This time I'm running the enormous campaign module Night Below, modified to fit my homebrew world and with self-written side quests (and a twist to avoid most of Book 2).  I'm running it in it's native habitat, the AD&D2e rules.

7. Since early '82, but with a hiatus of 15.5 years that just ended last September.  I turn 52 in July 2018.

8. Self-taught.  I bought the Basic boxed set (pink/magenta cover), read it, and taught three brothers I was friends with from school how to play.  As far as I know, we were the first D&D group ever in the small Texas town of Wellington.


----------



## Darth Solo (Apr 2, 2018)

1. Six
2. Yes I GM
3. 1 other new GM
4. All male group (40+ grogs)
5. Many Bay area stores
6. Running "Wrath if the Righteous" converted to 5e
7. Running since the Companion Basic set; full AD&D 1e; doesn't GM age trump Elves?
8. Coached in running games by the dad (hobby shop owner) of the friend that intro'd me to D&D. Star Frontiers, Recon (Palladium), Space Opera, Metamorphis Alpha, Warhammer, ECT. I was grounded in tabletop gaming before I knew what that meant.


----------



## Dieselman (Apr 2, 2018)

1.) How many players in your group?
4-DM inclusive
2.) Do you DM?
yep
3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
nope
4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
All Male
5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Nope
6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Modules
7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
1 year, 42
8.) Who taught you to play?
Self


----------



## Venley (Apr 2, 2018)

1.) How many players in your group? Including GM:
Group A/ 5
Group B/ 7
Group C/ 5
Group D/ 7

2.) Do you DM?
Group A/ Yes
Group B/ No
Group C/ No
Group D/ Not yet. Group with rotating GMs; I'll take my turn when it comes round.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Group A/ All the other 4 do. In the past it's been about equal some years. Nowadays it's mostly myself and only about 10% the others.
Group B/ No
Group C/ No
Group D/ 5 of the other 6 do. It rotates every few weeks or months to a different game & GM.

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
Group A/ I'm the only female of the 5. 
Group B/ 3 females, 4 males (including the GM) 
Group C/ 2 females, 3 males (including the GM). Another female is due to join us next month. 
Group D/ I'm the only female of the 7. 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
The superb http://www.patriotgames.ltd.uk/store/

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
Group A/ I mostly adapt modules. So about 25% homebrew, 70% adapted... some very much so, about 5% run mostly as written. The other GMs about 10% adapted, 90% homebrew.
(I'm mostly running Harn and L5R nowadays. The others are running an adapted 7th Sea and an adapted 5th ed D&D.)
Group B/ Homebrew (Stars Without Number)
Group C/ Homebrew (L5R)
Group D/ Only been with this new group a few weeks. Both GMs so far have been using modules. (Cthulhu Invictus and now 5th ed D&D)

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
39 years. 58.

8.) Who taught you to play?
A fellow archaeologist on a prehistoric site marooned in an unfashionable part of the Lake District. A mix of AD&D and original 3 little booklet D&D as only the Monster Manual and PHB were out, not the DMG yet.


----------



## Mercule (Apr 3, 2018)

Mark said:


> 1.) How many players in your group?



Five players + a GM.


> 2.) Do you DM?



Almost exclusively.



> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Two others have GMed for a meaningful during, at some point. One last ran "Return to Temple of Elemental Evil" when it was fresh. The other was running "Tomb of Annihilation", last I new. I played in the former, which was the last time I actually played until I did a stint in the latter's "Curse of Strahd", last summer.



> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



Four males (including me) and two females.



> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



Tempest Games



> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



Historically, mostly homebrew. I ran a couple of the 5E adventures, though, because they sounded interesting. Just transitioning back to homebrew for 5E.



> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



35 years. I'm older than the President's kids, but not by much.



> 8.) Who taught you to play?



A kid at summer camp. Then I brought it back to school and had to teach my friends. This is how I became the permanent GM.


----------



## Mark (Oct 31, 2018)

Mercule said:


> 35 years.




It's strange to think I started this thread 15 years ago when you were 20 and until it got resur-muh-rected last Spring it had been dormant for five years.


----------



## Mercule (Oct 31, 2018)

Mark said:


> It's strange to think I started this thread 15 years ago when you were 20 and until it got resur-muh-rected last Spring it had been dormant for five years.



Haha. I didn't even see the OP date. The thread just floated to the top and I jumped into the conversation.

Also, just to clarify my grognard status, I'm not 35. I've been playing D&D for 35 years. I'll be somewhat coy about my actual age (more privacy than pride), but I'm roughly the same age as the game itself.


----------



## steenan (Nov 1, 2018)

Mark said:


> 1.) How many players in your group?



We typically play 3+GM or 4+GM. But it's not the same group every time - different sets of players for different games.



Mark said:


> 2.) Do you DM?



I often GM, but I'm not the only GM in the group. Currently I play in a campaign my wife runs.



Mark said:


> 3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?



Most of the people in our group run games sometimes. I think my wife and me are the GMs most often.



Mark said:


> 4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?



In the current campaign: 2 females and 3 males (this includes the GM).



Mark said:


> 5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?



There is one game store nearby, but it's not good. I buy games online, in digital formats, and even dice or similar accesories are typically easier to order than to buy locally.



Mark said:


> 6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?



We often use published settings, but nearly never published adventures. In the last 10 years, the only adventures I ran that were not mine were some Dogs in the Vineyard towns.



Mark said:


> 7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?



I'm 38 and a roleplayer for 23 years.



Mark said:


> 8.) Who taught you to play?



I learned about RPGs from my school friend. But after only a couple sessions I started reading the books and running games myself.


----------



## Cobalt Meridian (Nov 4, 2018)

1.) How many players in your group?
Including myself, we have up to 7 regulars but our games (due to schedules) tend to have a rotating core of up to 5.

2.) Do you DM?
Yes.

3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?
Two others in the group regularly GM but only 1 does so for our group - the other GMs only for a different group of people (currently)

4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?
It varies because the group varies but typically 4 males, 1 female. Age-wise they range from 22 up to early 30s with me as the 'old man' outlier (see later). 

5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?
Yes, I am lucky enough to live near Eclectic Games in Reading, UK.

6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?
The other GM only uses homebrew adventures. I use a combination of the two.

7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?
I am 51 and have been playing since 1983

8.) Who taught you to play?
A kid at my school who had just gotten the 1st Edition PHB and DMG. I thought he was odd but the game sounded interesting. Didn't think I would still be playing RPGs 35 years later.


----------



## BlackSeed_Vash (Nov 4, 2018)

1.) _How many players in your group? _| 2.) _Do you DM? _| 3.) _Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_
[1-3] Usually there are seven of us in my group. Everyone DMs, though not all of us DM for the group. One likes to run games at her local gaming store and two others with their own local friends.

4.) _What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_
[4] Of the core group, there is only one consistent female player. The wives/long term girlfriends of the core group have tried the game, but never really gotten into it. They do join in once in a while for one-shots, or to run a particular NPC for their husband.

5.)_ Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_
[5] Subjectively no. My local store, Arkham Gaming, focuses mostly on Warhammer and Magic: the Gathering with about a double-sided 4x4 ft shelf set aside for PnP RPGs. One side is half 5e the rest Pathfinder. The other for various other rpgs. I think the closest, decent gaming store is about a 4 hour drive for me, so the vast majority of my shopping is done online.

6.)_ Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_
[6] It depends upon who's DMing. Four of the group, myself included, prefer to run mostly homebrewed content. One likes to run exclusively module content; one runs modules with splashes of homebrew; and one likes to mix and mash module content together with homebrew plot.

7.) _How long have you been playing and how old are you?_
[7] Most of us, self included, have been playing for roughly 18 years now. Two of the younger members have about 14 years experience. I'm the oldest at 36.

8.) _Who taught you to play?_
[8] The older brother of my younger sibling's friend. He was looking for players and I had been interest in the game for a few years, but daunted by the sear amount of content to dive in by myself.


----------



## Mark (Nov 10, 2018)

Mercule said:


> Haha. I didn't even see the OP date. The thread just floated to the top and I jumped into the conversation.
> 
> Also, just to clarify my grognard status, I'm not 35. I've been playing D&D for 35 years. I'll be somewhat coy about my actual age (more privacy than pride), but I'm roughly the same age as the game itself.




So, not older than dirt but younger than Chainmail?


----------



## Fluerdemal (Nov 11, 2018)

Heya,

Everyone, tell us about your games, please.

_1.) How many players in your group?_

Currently 6 was recently 7.

_2.) Do you DM?_

Yes.

_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

Two of the other players GM; one male, the other genderfluid.

_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

Myself (male), plus 3 men, 1 woman, and one genderfluid individual - the former player is female. Over my adult years my game has generally been pretty balanced between men and women.

_5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?_

Yes, a few, my favorite is Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL.

_6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?_

Depends on the system.

_7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?_

49 years old, been playing for 40 years.

_8.) Who taught you to play?_

Self-taught, though I certainly had some DM's and players that have taught me plenty over the years by example.

D.


----------



## pming (Nov 11, 2018)

Hiya!

Sure...why not?


_1.) How many players in your group?_

Pretty much 6. Sometimes someone has to do other stuff for a while and we drop to 5 or 4, other times some long-term player who only gets to play at certain times of the year (vacation period, etc), we can add another 1. But overall, I'd say average is 5. (which is my preferred number of players; an odd number to keep the 'divide party' problem to a minimum).


_2.) Do you DM?_

Yuppers. I'd say...95% or more of the time, regardless of game system. I prefer DM'ing to Playing though, so there is that. 


_3.) Do other people in the group DM, and how many?_

A few years ago I had two of my players who would DM. My wife (Yen Wang Yeh rest her soul) was keen on DM'ing BECMI. Another player would DM other games, usually trying to push GURPS, but trying other games too. For the last year and a half it's been only me...but a few months ago one of my other players (who has DM'ed, like three or four times in his entire life) has taken to giving 5e a shot. He's ran several game sessions of it over the last little while...with his last adventure resulting in a TPK!  I was so proud of him! He's growing up so FAST!  *sniff-sniff* [wipes tear from corner of eye].


_4.) What's the Male/Female composition of the group?_

Right now? 4 men, 1 woman. Was 3 men and 2 women. Was 3 men and 3 women a couple years ago. Largest group I've ever played/DMed was with 1e AD&D, where we had 6 men and 3 (or was it 4?) women. Yeah, that got a bit unwieldy, so it only lasted a summer (two moths or so up here in the great white north).


5.) Got a good gamestore near you and what is it?

Nope. Well, we have ONE gamestore/internet-gaming-cafe. It tries to cover a lot of things though...CCG's, Video games, Comic books, and "collectibles", in addition to RPG's. I wouldn't say it was 'bad', but it's not really 'good' either; I'd say "good enough".


6.) Mainly modules or homebrew stuff?

Both. Can't say it's one or the other. I typically will use the "gist" of an adventure module (old ones; I don't think I've ran a 'new' adventure since Phandelven), start playing it, and by the time it's half way done or into, it's changed the core 'story/reason/hook' to be something completely different. Probably why I'm not a fan of the whole "Adventure Path"; by the time we are in the 3rd chapter/book, stuff has changed so much that I may as well write the rest of the adventure myself...because I'd be ignoring/re-writing 90% of the "NPC goals", "Story Development Points", and "Sub-Plots" (e.g., 74.38% of the book is useless; give me old school 1e modules with lots of maps and random encounter tables any day of the week!).


7.) How long have you been playing and how old are you?

Been 'playing' RPG's now for... going on 38 (?) years now. I just turned 49 in October! O_O Almost half a century...crieckey! Anyway, I'd say...about 36 years of that has been as DM, roughly.


8.) Who taught you to play?

Nobody. Learned with my dad and a friend back in '80 (or '81?...a long time ago...). Back in Ye Olden Days you had a book, you read it, and you and your friends muddled through it interpreting the rules and making up ones you needed to. There was no "internet", no "smart phones", or anything really like that. Probably why so many old-farts like me find it so perplexing when hearing about DM's and Players who have difficulty "deciding how a rule works" (e.g., they tend to see the books as Rules...and the old Grognards like me see them as Guidelines/Suggestions).

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------

